# CD 10 & TTC after MC (in Dec), 2nd cycle trying since, anyone wanna buddy up?



## Afamilygal

Hi there! Im new to this forum. Never posted on B&B before but done some serious stalking last month. I thought for sure I was PG after the last O, had TONS of symptoms but got AF 2 days late (boooo) but there she was so...
(btw, Im trying hard to learn the lingo here, correct me if I say something wrong- theres a lot to learn!) :dohh:

so anyhoo, This is our 2nd cycle to try again after our loss back in December. I was 11 wks and it was our first child so I was really distraught afterwards. But Ive been in therapy, doing much much better now and ready to try again! We were told to wait 2 months of normal AF to TTC and we waited 5 months so we could be emotionally ready for whatever happens.

so here I am! I am on CD 9. (I have irregular cycles, anywhere from 29 to 34 days so I bought the CBFM -LOVE the little sucker! and my fertility reading went up yesterday. YAY!) Its super scary but so exciting too (minus the 2WW which drives me MAD! (hence my need for a buddy!)

If my charting and obsessive tracking has taught me anything, I think I should O on day 12 this month... so its comin up! 

anyone out there on a similar cycle (or not!) who wants to buddy up?


----------



## Afamilygal

WHHOOOPS! I accidentally wrote I was on CD10 on the thread title, didnt mean to do that, am indeed on CD9.. sorry! (see-Im already jumping ahead of myself!)


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: and welcome,

There's a thread where people are testing in May and in June if you want to join them? There is always someone around that is close to you in cycle and there;s always some banter, support and laughs.

Sorry for your loss and I hope you get your BFP soon :flower:

XxX


----------



## katestar53

Hi there :flower:

Welcome to BnB! I This forum is great, everyone is so welcoming and friendly, its really helped me :) Sorry to hear about ur loss, I had a MC in Feb at only 6 weeks, but nontheless it knocked me for six, was so deverstated but am feeling so much more positive now. 

I started TTC on my last cycle but the witch reared her ugly head so here I am on CD9 and am really going to go all out for it this month! My cycles are usually around 28-30 days and like you I usually Ov around CD12. I also have a CBFM, they are AMAZING! Money well spent Id say, I have also started temping this month, which is probably a bad thing as I am so obessive over any little symptom! Have also started taking Royal Jelly capsuales this month, its meant to be really good for fertility and genreal well being. Also use preseed and baby aspirin! 

Yeah the 2ww really sucks, the time drags by so slowly so will be great to keep each other company :) I always POAS at around 9dpo but this time I am going to try and hold off till at least 14dpo!!!! I say that now but we shall see...

Kate xxx

:hug: & :dust:


----------



## Fizzio

Hello and welcome :flower:

I hope you will find lots of support. There are some wonderful ladies on here. I am CD13 using the CBFM for the first time this cycle and got peak readings yesterday and today. I am loving it too. Have never had a clue about when I ovulated - it was just guess work so love seeing my hormone changes!

My MMC was in March 2011 and we waited one cycle before trying again. Good luck to you and I hope you get your sticky bean soon. Well done on getting the counselling and making sure you were emotionally ready to TTC again.


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks ladies! I love this forum too. Its so great to be going through this with others like you- The whole baby making business is TOUGH so we need all the support we can get!

Im so sad to hear about all your losses. It is just heartbreaking but hopefully we will all have better luck this time round! baby dust to all!!!

to Neversaynever- Im going to check out some other threads for sure. I love stalking and learning from others!

to Kate, I tested DPO 9 last month too. and I kept holding it to the light, going back to it, etc :wacko: I was getting a lot of hopeful signs like nausea and headaches, chills and was feel very excited about it. I could only manage to wait till dpo 12 (spaz) and still nada... so I when AF didnt show on dpo 13, I tested on dpo14. I was going crazy- no positives, and no AF? I was bouncing off the walls... DH was away on business too so I had a lot of time to be nutty and burn my way through tests...
she showed on dpo15. the cow. :) so this time I have to be CALM and not waste all that energy... we can help each other out to not go totally bananas!

to both Kate and Fizzio, the CBFM is the best. My friend switched me onto it and for anyone with irregular cycles, its a dream. I like knowing that I am ovulating too, before I used it (last month was my first) I wasnt 100% sure I was Oing so it really put my mind at ease...

SO! heres a Question- do you guys all BD everyday or every other day around O? Ive heard that one should BD a few days before, during and directly after ovulation- but some say to skip every other day... makes sense that more frequent BDing means less swimmers per shot but surely more times means more of a chance... right?

Anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## katestar53

Apparently you can BD every day if your OH has strong swimmers but there is so much conflicting advice. When I got my :bfp: we :sex: every day from my 1st to my last high but have done some research on this as so many people say different things and came across the SMEP (Spearm meets egg plan) Plan, so am giving this a go this month (See thread below). As I ov early I start the BD on CD 7/8, have read a lot of sucess stories about this so FX it works for me :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/528342-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats-new-2011-a.html

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## Afamilygal

hmmm... so interesting! well best of luck to you doll!!!


----------



## katestar53

Afamilygal said:


> hmmm... so interesting! well best of luck to you doll!!!

How you doing today sweetie? I am still low according to my CBFM which is kinda strange as am usually high my now, then peak on CD12 but may just be ovulating a little later this cycle?!? Have be :sex: every other day and will do up until I hit peak then wil do three days in a row :wacko:

Have got a good feeling about this cycle so fingers crossed :)

Hers to us getting our :bfp: 

:hug:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Kate, doing groovy thanks for asking! we :sex: this morning and will try to everyday until after O. Im going to try the 'do it everyday' approach this cycle and see what happens. If I get a :bfn: then Ill try the SMEP approach, especially if it works for you! (and I hope it does!!:happydance: FX!)

so what cd is this for you? you are normally high now? sounds like it may be a longer cycle- DOH! I hate that... back in Feb I had one that was 34 days, & didnt O until cd22... NOT cool. hence why I bought the CBFM! :winkwink: How long have you been charting your cycles? do you chart BBT too?

I think my body is gearing up to O, had a high since cd8 and Ive had good CM. However, after we BD there was a little spotting... I dont normally get O spotting do you? Do you think thats what it was? but I dont think I O until cd14 (Thursday) this month. could be totally wrong about that though... ack. bloody baby making!!! (no puns intended...)


----------



## katestar53

Helllllllo :flower:

I am actually CD12 today, my ticker is a bit messed up! Last cycle I ovulated CD12 and the one before that (the cycle after the MC) I ov CD17! Think my cycles are a bit out of sync :wacko: Also last month only had one high then went straight to a peak which is a bit odd, just hope I ovulate soon, like you I hate those awful long cycles :growlmad: Well, Im still gonna :sex: everyother day up till Ov so if it does creep up on me Im covered! 

Have heard a lot of sucess stories about SMEP but when I did get my :bfp: I was :sex: everyday so who knows!! I started charting this month too, do you take your BBT as well? Feels strange taking my temp each morning but will be cool to see the temp go up when I get round to Ov! 

Dont think Ive ever had Ov spotting, have heard of it though, it can happen when the egg breaks through but am not too sure though, have a read of the below :) Your right all this baby making has gone to my head, it consumes my everywaking thought and even my dreams! If Im not on BnB Im scouting the web to find ways to get pregnant quickly! Im on a cocktail of vitamins and tablets, have stopped caffine, smoking and drinking and if I dont get that :bfp: this month I will go mental or resort to drinking about 10 bottles of wine :wacko:!!!!

Do you take any vitamins/tablets, am starting Maca today, meant to be amazing for fertility and give you a bit of a libido boost which i definately need sometimes, baby making can take the passion out of :sex: sometimes! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/589629-brown-spotting-after-ovulation.html

Have a good day chick, what you up too? Im working today, booohooooo. I had some professional photos taken with my Mum so am off to view and collect them later

:hug:


----------



## Afamilygal

hey Miss Kate!!! :hugs:

my ticker is going to be off too since I have irregular cycles. 'tis the way! I hope Im right about this month's O date. I do chart BBT. (been doing since Feb) and it took me a while to piece it all together. The day you O your temp will stay the same- it shoots up the following day. thats why BBT alone will never work for me since I dont know when I O. (we need an O smilie!- like a happy little egg!) the temp thing can be weird to start with and they you'll get so used to it, it will be as normal as getting up to pee!

My BF here uses the CBFM and she has 1 high the day before she peaks (every time) and she has 1 healthy baby boy so just goes to show that having a ton of high days before necessarily mean anything. I had 7 high days last month, and this month so far it has been 5.

as for vices- no alcohol as of 5 days ago but I havent been drinking much the past few months. I think Ive had 10 in the past 30 days (no idea why- just gone off it. weird right?! I normally LOVE the booze.

and I gave up smoking 6 yrs ago (thank god, it would be so hard to quit otherwise)

as for caffeine :coffee:- no coffee (also quit 6 yrs ago) but I drink tea like a maniac. (Im half english and from my days in England I am quite addicted to tea.) there is literally nothing more soothing than a nice cuppa!!! but Ive cut back from 4-5 down to 2 so a BIG improvement!
DH has cut way back too.

and I take omega oils as well as a vegetable based prenatal that my dr recommended. Ive tried a few others and this one is the best so far. I took one during the last pregnancy that was SO gross. biggest pills ever and they STANK. (WHY cant they figure out that the pills PG women need to take cannot be stinky- our senses are WAY too strong!)
anyhoo... thats it. oh! and been exercising a lot too. (the dogs been loving it!)

so whats this Maca you mentioned? this is only month 2 of trying but I can see how it can get unromantic QUICK. Ill look into that today- thanks lady!

today Im going to be working too. I work from home though so its dangerous as I also loooove to prowl the net looking up baby info. :comp: even looked at cribs the other day! SO not a good idea... next time I get PG I need to not get crazy and shop online/ buy anything until im 14 weeks in. I dont want to be so attached you know? just in case...

this is the longest thread ever. sorry about that! :blush:

Hope your pictures turned out great! What were they for?

xoxo
oh! and Im really happy to have a buddy so we can go through this together. its MUCH better than huffing it alone. horray!!! :flower:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey Kate! I O'd today!!! Hooray! This cycle was a little shorter than I thought but as long as my luteal phase isn't short I have a chance!! What about you? Egg?


----------



## katestar53

Hellllllo sweetie :)

Horaaaaaay for the eggo :happydance: Hope you have been :sex: like mad?!? Still not even an high for me yet, booooooooo, only have 3 sticks left as well so have had to order some off the internet express delivery!!! What CD is it for your today? Im CD13, fingers crossed the egg makes an experience soon!!!!! 

Am just at work, will come back on later :hugs:

Adiossssssssssssssss

Kate :hug:
P.S Whats your real name BTW :)


----------



## katestar53

Hahaha us Brits love our tea!! World war should be solved over a cuppa and a chat!!! Well done for cutting down to two cups a day, I have been drinking decaf tea and it tastes almost the same. I miss having a booze as well, I dont usually go mad anymore like I use to in my party days but I do miss a nice cold glass of cider :( I have been smoking today thou, I am very naughty :wacko: Oh well, I have been so good with giving up the booze! 

Im on so many tablets I rattle!!! Am taking Royal Jelly and Maca (apparently these are superfoods and make you really fertile - have a google of them), have an all in one prenatal tablet and also take baby aspirin (meant to increase the flow of blood to the uterus). I know what you mean with them making the pills really big and STINKY! They make me gag even thinking about them :wacko: It sounds like we are both doing the right things to get our :bfp:. Before all this baby making malarky started I didnt quite realised how much stuff there is out there to make little baba's!!! Or how time consuming and complex it really is! When you a teenager its drummed into you how easy it is to get pregnant!!!! Not true! Its bloody hard and expensive. The test sticks for the CBFM are £20 alone... Ok rant over!!!

Ohhhhhhhh you have got dogs, what breed are they? I love woof woofs, I have a little bull terrier, she is only 7 months and she is the BEST!!! 

Ive decorated and planned the nursery in my head already, was even browsing for maternity clothes the other day!!! Your right thou, waiting till 14 weeks is much better, but we also need to get PG 1st! Fingers crossed it will happen this month :)

So you work from home,what do you do? Im an accountant, work for an American company called SPX, live and work in Manchester in the north of England. Its always raining up here!!! I bought the photo session for my Mums bday, so we could have a nice piccie of us together :) They came out lovely so am planning on having it framed.

Take care bud xxx


----------



## Afamilygal

Well HELLO little lady!
sorry I didnt get a chance to post yesterday but am here now! Our time differences are big too- 6 hours I believe.

Got my tea as I type!! :coffee: My name is Rose and Im a designer (hence the working at home bit) I make children's clothes. Id show you but I dont think Im allowed to post my website up here (they might see it as advertisement)
my doggie is nearly 4 and shes a big mutt. german shepard, rottie and chow. Shes the biggest coward in the world which is a joke since she is HUGE. but shes ma baby... :)
Dogs are the BEST, they make everything better. The town I live in is such a dog friendly town- I love it.

tell me about the cost of all of this- the CBFM sticks are a wallet killer. (but just think about how expensive it will get with kids- ZOINKS!)
I also had no idea how hard it is to get a :baby: I remember being SO stressed about it earlier in life- what a joke! I get irrationally angry when someone I know gets pregnant and they are like. "Yeah, got pregnant SO easily..." I want to bite them... :growlmad:

Glad your pictures turned out nicely, bet your mum loves it!! so anything on the monitor today? and where do you buy your test sticks? I got mine off amazon.

Hope you have a LOVELY day doll!
xo

R&#9825;


----------



## katestar53

Hello Rose :)

Hope you ok hun? Have just been on a lovely dog walk with Ruby,am knackered now! Your doggie sounds beautiful :) What part of Texas are you from? 

Finally got a high yesterday and today so am hoping to OV tomorrow, have been BDing every other day so FX the spermy will catch that little eggy! What dpo are you on now? Any signs or symptoms? 

I bet its great working from home,I would stay in my pj's all day! (Ohhhhhhh heavan!!!) I love my pj's, would wear them to work if I could!! Would love to see your website, can you pm the website address? 

Hope you have a lovely Sunday :flower:

Kate


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey hey! congrats on the high- good stuff, hope you get that eggy tomorrow!!!

SENDING YOU HAPPY EGGY VIBES!!! :dust: (this is the time that a happy little bouncing egg smilie would be great!- I should write and suggest someone make one for this site...)

I love working from home but I have to really motivate to get out of the PJs and take it seriously otherwise it doesnt work at all. but PJs are the greatest invention ever. I keep seeing an infomercial on tv for jeans that are like sweatpants and I cant help but wonder... hmm... sounds too good to be true!

I am 2dpo today. so I still have a ways to go till testing. I thought I could test on the 1st but I actually think it is the 4th or 5th... rats! :growlmad:

not a lot on the symptom front. Yesterday my nipples were SUPER sore but Im guessing that has more to do with O'ing than anything else. :) last month I had SO many symptoms I was sure I was pg. I was tired with horrendous headaches, nauseated, leg cramping, gassy, frequently urinating, sore back and abdominal cramping and the witch was 2 days late (which almost never happens) I think I just wanted it so bad... this month I think Ill take my 'symptoms' with a grain of salt. HA, watch me start symptom spotting like mad come 4dpo... :)

Happy Sunday to you too and I hope you get that egg tomorrow! get ready to start some SERIOUS :sex:ing!!! do you normally get one high day before the egg?

hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Hello chick, FINALLY GOT AN EGGO!!!! :happydance: Usually get 3 days of highs, only got 1 last cycle and 2 this cycle. Have been :sex: every other day since CD8 and will be tonight and the next two nights also so hopefully have all bases covered!!!! 

So I can finally join u in the 2ww (yipee in one sense but hate it also, it drags byyyyyyyyy soooooooooo slowelyyyyyyyy :nope: But FX we get our :bfp: at the end of it (and we can do a little bit of symptom spotting along the way, hehehe!! Not too much thou as it can send us :wacko:!!! Think I will be testing about the 7th but will try and hold off till then as I am a POAS addict!!!

Hope your ok and not hating the 2ww too much!! Any more symptoms???

:hug:


----------



## Afamilygal

HOORAY! I was so hoping you would write and say you got it today! sounds like you have done everything right! hip hip- HORRAY!!! 

I also hope that we get some happy little :bfp:s this month. I am ready to welcome you to the 2ww and we can help each other stay sane!

I have to say, its so nice to have a friend to go through this with, it makes it SO much better. 

no symptoms, my nips are back to normal. (TG- I dont think it was a symptom -they was just super sore) and my headache from yesterday seems to have disappeared. so... but hey- its early days. still only 3dpo (dont understand, I feel like its been a week already! I dont even test until two whole saturdays from now -WTF?!) but if I am having symptoms I may try to test 10 or 11dpo... just for the hell of it. :winkwink:

AW! I was just looking at the smilies, check out this shower one- its SO cute!! 
:shower:

HA!

alrighty doll, you hump away and MAKE THAT BABY! :happydance: FX that the :spermy: finds your eggy!

XXOXOXOXOXOX
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Afamilygal

Kate! Ok so either a possible symptom or just very weird gas... :blush:
I have a sharp pain on my left side that feels like gas but only on one side... Weird right? I feel so bloated and can feel the pain in my left abdomen and my left lower back. Ouchy.
Ever heard of that?

What did I say about totally my major symptom spotting problem?! :winkwink:


----------



## katestar53

Hahahah love the shower smiley!! 

Look this one, cant think what we would use it for!??! :flasher:

Yep am almost in the horrid 2ww, I hate it so much! Its more like the 2 month wait, feels like that sometimes!!!

Are you too early for implanation pains yet coz those sypmtoms sound like classic implantation pains? :shrug: Keep me updated, Im love hearing about symptoms!!!! 

:hug:


----------



## Afamilygal

way too early! Im only 4dpo! I think the earliest is 6dpo. HOWEVER, I started feeling pains 2 days after we had :sex: the last time and by 4dpo I was feeling SO bad, I was super nauseated and had the worst cramps (I even went to the GYN who took an ultrasound and said my appendix looked funny so I thought it was going to burst and ended up going to the ER only to have a CAT scan and be told there is nothing wrong with me.) except a few weeks later I realized I was PG and it was probably implantation. or something bad related to the PG. I mean it HURT. not like cramps like 'holy shit I cant stand up cause I think Im dying' hurt.
I still worry that the CAT scan had something to do with the MC. my doctor said it couldn't have since I mc'd so much later... but who knows! needless to say, no CAT scans for me ANYTIME soon. :)

soooo... maybe maybe! I freakin hope so. I would be so happy! :cloud9:

the weird pains on the side are gone but I feel a kind of pressure really low in my pelvis. it isnt a cramp so much as like... a need to pee almost? watch it be a UTI... sheesh!

well, you will be in the 2ww soon enough dearie and then we will be symptom spotting for you too! HORRAY!

btw, that flasher is SO funny. WTF?! 
Holly is my fav :holly:

:hug: & :dust: (I bet you get the higher temp tomorrow- keep me posted!!)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> Hi there! Im new to this forum. Never posted on B&B before but done some serious stalking last month. I thought for sure I was PG after the last O, had TONS of symptoms but got AF 2 days late (boooo) but there she was so...
> (btw, Im trying hard to learn the lingo here, correct me if I say something wrong- theres a lot to learn!) :dohh:
> 
> so anyhoo, This is our 2nd cycle to try again after our loss back in December. I was 11 wks and it was our first child so I was really distraught afterwards. But Ive been in therapy, doing much much better now and ready to try again! We were told to wait 2 months of normal AF to TTC and we waited 5 months so we could be emotionally ready for whatever happens.
> 
> so here I am! I am on CD 9. (I have irregular cycles, anywhere from 29 to 34 days so I bought the CBFM -LOVE the little sucker! and my fertility reading went up yesterday. YAY!) Its super scary but so exciting too (minus the 2WW which drives me MAD! (hence my need for a buddy!)
> 
> If my charting and obsessive tracking has taught me anything, I think I should O on day 12 this month... so its comin up!
> 
> anyone out there on a similar cycle (or not!) who wants to buddy up?

I MC in July 2010, was 10 weeks. I was devastated too. We have since been ttc with no luck. I find this site to be supportive and helpful. I am on 9 DPO and feeling down as I feel like AF will be here soon. I wanted a BFP soooo bad. I hope u have fun BD'ing and hope you catch the egg. Much baby dust to you. Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey Kat! welcome to this thread! you sound so blue.. Im so sorry for your loss and the efforts you are going through. 
Like I always say, the business of making/having babies is a difficult one...unfortunate but true. 
so your 9dpo? you never know, some women have little to no symptoms so maybe this is your month and you'll get your :bfp:! (I will be cheering for you!) When will you test?
I know that feeling in the 2ww when you just want SOMETHING to happen. Its super hard but stick in there- repeat after me "I will get my baby!!!" try to keep busy the next few days and try not to go crazy! 
best of luck to you Kat and keep us posted!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Lol, I have become craed with testing, lol. maybe thats why i let myself down. I have tested on days 5, 8 and 9 DPO (and I know they are all abit early) but I just couldnt wait. I'll try again tomorrow with FMU, because I work nights on wed/thurs. If no AF, then I will have normal night sleep on Fri and test again Saturday. I was sooo hopeful this month, but its diminishing. I still have an ounce of hop though. My friends all around me are have BFP's and just started trying, so it is frustrating, ya know? thanks for the ear and support, your awesome. Kat


----------



## katestar53

Afamilygal said:


> way too early! Im only 4dpo! I think the earliest is 6dpo. HOWEVER, I started feeling pains 2 days after we had :sex: the last time and by 4dpo I was feeling SO bad, I was super nauseated and had the worst cramps (I even went to the GYN who took an ultrasound and said my appendix looked funny so I thought it was going to burst and ended up going to the ER only to have a CAT scan and be told there is nothing wrong with me.) except a few weeks later I realized I was PG and it was probably implantation. or something bad related to the PG. I mean it HURT. not like cramps like 'holy shit I cant stand up cause I think Im dying' hurt.
> I still worry that the CAT scan had something to do with the MC. my doctor said it couldn't have since I mc'd so much later... but who knows! needless to say, no CAT scans for me ANYTIME soon. :)
> 
> soooo... maybe maybe! I freakin hope so. I would be so happy! :cloud9:
> 
> the weird pains on the side are gone but I feel a kind of pressure really low in my pelvis. it isnt a cramp so much as like... a need to pee almost? watch it be a UTI... sheesh!
> 
> well, you will be in the 2ww soon enough dearie and then we will be symptom spotting for you too! HORRAY!
> 
> btw, that flasher is SO funny. WTF?!
> Holly is my fav :holly:
> 
> :hug: & :dust: (I bet you get the higher temp tomorrow- keep me posted!!)

Hahaha am loving Holly :wacko: How are you feeling today chick? Any more pains or syptoms? Have you done any research into CAT scans affecting pregnancy? I wouldnt worry too much but its probably best to stay away from CATS scans for the time being :) Just before I MC I had these horredous pain and I knew something wasnt quite right, the pain was so bad it made me feel sick. Then I started to bleed :cry: But heyho, this is a new cycle and we can do this chick, we can get our :bfp: and go on to have happy bonny baba's :baby:

Quick question hun, had my two peak days on Monday and Tuesday and thought my temp would rise today but its still the same as yesterday?? :wacko: Am uber confused now as you would think I would of had a higher reading today, FX it goes high 2morrow? 

Am off to have professional photos taken of Ruby today, wooooo, thought it would be nice to have a nice framed photo when she is still a puppy :) I hope the photograper can manage to get one of her and she is so hyperactive!!! 

Have a lovely day hun :hugs:

Kate xxxxxx


----------



## katestar53

4boys1girl said:


> Lol, I have become craed with testing, lol. maybe thats why i let myself down. I have tested on days 5, 8 and 9 DPO (and I know they are all abit early) but I just couldnt wait. I'll try again tomorrow with FMU, because I work nights on wed/thurs. If no AF, then I will have normal night sleep on Fri and test again Saturday. I was sooo hopeful this month, but its diminishing. I still have an ounce of hop though. My friends all around me are have BFP's and just started trying, so it is frustrating, ya know? thanks for the ear and support, your awesome. Kat

Welcome Kat and sorry to hear about you MC :hugs: I know what you mean, why is it that some people can get pregnant without even trying, its so not fair :cry: But your not out till the :witch: arrives and it is still early, keep us updated :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

katestar...have u tested? what gtests do u prefer.so far i have been using the internet cheapoes. tested again today with FMU and again...,BFN :(


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey Kate! Odd about your temps, your doing them with the same thermometer the same way at the same time everyday at the same time before you pee at least 4 hours into sleep? I woke up early this morning and DH and spoke and I took temp even though it was a little under an hour early and it read 98.1 so I went back to sleep and retested at right time and it was 98.3 which it has been for the last 2 days. So even talking or sleeping with mouth open can affect the reading. Unless you do it vaginally. I hear that is the best way actually. 
But maybe you ov'd late Tuesday and it is tomorrow that your temp will drop, don't worry about it dearie! Everything is totally normal. Hey maybe that's a good sign and your egg fertilized and that's why it didn't drop yet! Hooray for that thought!!!

No more signs. Me thinks that was all in my head :dohh: stupid 2 ww... It's crawling by this month!!! Yowsa...

And to kat- sorry it's been tough but try to stay positive! 9 dpo is too early for a lot of women... What dpo are you now?

Bye for now ladies of the thread!


----------



## 4boys1girl

I am now 10 DPO. Dr. called today bc I had bloodwork on day 24 of my cycle to check progesterone level (and we also added an hcg just in case). The day I had the blood work done I was 8 DPO. Progesterone = normal. And they said I am NOT pregnant. Could a blood test be wrong at 8 DPO? I am trying to cling on to every string of hope :(


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Kat! I found this on the subject. (read below) seems unlikely that you were pg then (at 8 wks) but it was pretty early so if the implantation doesn't occur until later- say day 10 -12, then you wouldn't know until a few days AFTER that. 
I would try to stay calm, no reason to let go of hope all together but take Kate's advice and if you dont get your HTP at 14dpo then treat yourself to something special- like a massage or a manicure. 
Rejuvinate your body and mind and get into the frame of mind to try again. It WILL HAPPEN and heck- maybe it will happen this month. It will happen when it is supposed to. I really REALLY believe that each of is are meant to meet certain people at certain times and its all part of something SO much bigger than anything we can really understand. and when you DO get your baby, you will be soooo grateful and happy making you a fabulous mommy. Im sorry you r feeling so down about it but youre NOT OUT YET!!! :thumbup:

I meant to ask- do you do all the BBT and CM charting, use monitors, etc.. ?

https://www.pregnancy-info.net/foru...ive_blood_test_and_period_but_still_pregnant/


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> Hi Kat! I found this on the subject. (read below) seems unlikely that you were pg then (at 8 wks) but it was pretty early so if the implantation doesn't occur until later- say day 10 -12, then you wouldn't know until a few days AFTER that.
> I would try to stay calm, no reason to let go of hope all together but take Kate's advice and if you dont get your HTP at 14dpo then treat yourself to something special- like a massage or a manicure.
> Rejuvinate your body and mind and get into the frame of mind to try again. It WILL HAPPEN and heck- maybe it will happen this month. It will happen when it is supposed to. I really REALLY believe that each of is are meant to meet certain people at certain times and its all part of something SO much bigger than anything we can really understand. and when you DO get your baby, you will be soooo grateful and happy making you a fabulous mommy. Im sorry you r feeling so down about it but youre NOT OUT YET!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I meant to ask- do you do all the BBT and CM charting, use monitors, etc.. ?
> 
> https://www.pregnancy-info.net/foru...ive_blood_test_and_period_but_still_pregnant/

afamilygal... thanks for that reply, it was super supportive ;) I know it will happen, eventually, just wish it were now, lol. I never did BBT before bc I didn't think I needed to. I know when I ovulate so I thought it was pointless. But now I have learned there is alot more to read about BBT like the dips and rises and what they mean. So I will chart this cycle. I always monitor my CM, but never chart it. I check my cervix ALL THE TIME too. I DO use OPKs just to make sure I am right about when I ovulate. thanks for the link, I'll check it out.
Kat


----------



## katestar53

Good evening ladies (its evening here in rainy old England, still the afternoon for you guys!!)

How are you both doing? A lady at work has revealed she is 15 weeks pregnant today :cry: I would of been the same if I hadnt of MC, oh well, onwards and upwards, it was just the sight of her bump that got me, I want a bump so soooooooo BAD!!! I honestly cant wait to be preggo, to have the excuse to buy lots of new clothes that will accomate the baba :baby:

4boys1girl - I usually use IC but apparentlythat are rubbish so have been using superdrug tests, dont think you guys can get them in the states but they are super sensitive. Only 14 days to test....... It seems so far away :growlmad:

Afamilygal - Hows the 2ww bearing up? I am taking my temp at 8am every morning before I get out of my bed,k is that the right way to do it? Are you meant to get up during the night and take it? 

Have a lovely evening every one, am off to cook dinner, pork chops, yummy

Kate xxx

:hug:


----------



## 4boys1girl

katestar53 said:


> Good evening ladies (its evening here in rainy old England, still the afternoon for you guys!!)
> 
> How are you both doing? A lady at work has revealed she is 15 weeks pregnant today :cry: I would of been the same if I hadnt of MC, oh well, onwards and upwards, it was just the sight of her bump that got me, I want a bump so soooooooo BAD!!! I honestly cant wait to be preggo, to have the excuse to buy lots of new clothes that will accomate the baba :baby:
> 
> 4boys1girl - I usually use IC but apparentlythat are rubbish so have been using superdrug tests, dont think you guys can get them in the states but they are super sensitive. Only 14 days to test....... It seems so far away :growlmad:
> 
> Afamilygal - Hows the 2ww bearing up? I am taking my temp at 8am every morning before I get out of my bed,k is that the right way to do it? Are you meant to get up during the night and take it?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely evening every one, am off to cook dinner, pork chops, yummy
> 
> Kate xxx
> 
> :hug:

Katestar...I am ok. thanks for asking. I know how u feel about other turning up preggo. I feel happy for them but then get sooo down on myself. one friend at work just told us she is too. i dont know what to think about IC. its all i been using, but never had a positive, so I dont know. my 2ww wait is almost over :( i suppose ill get AF somewhere between fri and sun. I will call my doc on 1st day of cycle and schedule a hysterosalpingogram. the last test to see if something is wrong before i move on to an infertility specialist. still have small thread of hope that AF doesnt arrive (but thats very small bc i dont feel preggo symptoms). we'll see. try and keep busy these 2ww. fingers crossed for you


----------



## Afamilygal

WHOA! I posted yesterday. I long ass post too. WTF?! where is it???


----------



## katestar53

Afamilygal said:


> WHOA! I posted yesterday. I long ass post too. WTF?! where is it???

Oh noooooo, nightmare :wacko: How you doing today sweetie, any more signs/symptoms? My temp has gone up, wooooooooooooooo, have a look at my chart, can I have a look at yours if poss? Am still getting my head round this temping!! Also when does the red line make an appearence? 

Hope you ok :hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/347e6f


----------



## katestar53

4boys1girl said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies (its evening here in rainy old England, still the afternoon for you guys!!)
> 
> How are you both doing? A lady at work has revealed she is 15 weeks pregnant today :cry: I would of been the same if I hadnt of MC, oh well, onwards and upwards, it was just the sight of her bump that got me, I want a bump so soooooooo BAD!!! I honestly cant wait to be preggo, to have the excuse to buy lots of new clothes that will accomate the baba :baby:
> 
> 4boys1girl - I usually use IC but apparentlythat are rubbish so have been using superdrug tests, dont think you guys can get them in the states but they are super sensitive. Only 14 days to test....... It seems so far away :growlmad:
> 
> Afamilygal - Hows the 2ww bearing up? I am taking my temp at 8am every morning before I get out of my bed,k is that the right way to do it? Are you meant to get up during the night and take it?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely evening every one, am off to cook dinner, pork chops, yummy
> 
> Kate xxx
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Katestar...I am ok. thanks for asking. I know how u feel about other turning up preggo. I feel happy for them but then get sooo down on myself. one friend at work just told us she is too. i dont know what to think about IC. its all i been using, but never had a positive, so I dont know. my 2ww wait is almost over :( i suppose ill get AF somewhere between fri and sun. I will call my doc on 1st day of cycle and schedule a hysterosalpingogram. the last test to see if something is wrong before i move on to an infertility specialist. still have small thread of hope that AF doesnt arrive (but thats very small bc i dont feel preggo symptoms). we'll see. try and keep busy these 2ww. fingers crossed for youClick to expand...

Hi Hun, hope your having a nice day :) Will you test again with another brand? Have you any symptoms? Dont give up yet sweetie, can you feel the witch coming? FX you you hun? Can I just ask what a hysterosalpingogram is? How long have you been TTC for? (Sorry lots of questions!!)


----------



## Afamilygal

Kate ma dearie! what about your temps today? youre killing me kid! gotta keep a sista updated! Im going NUTS on day freaking 6. 6!!! time is moving at a slooooow craaaawl theeeese daaaaays. BAH! I feel like I ovulated 2 weeks ago!

NUTS! :gun: and I want a BEER... STAT!!! :wine:

yowsa- ok, rant over. I feel better. :) but seriously, I want to go pee on a stick right freaking now. which would be beyond dumb and I tell myself that and then a couple hours later Im like "hmmm... maybe I should POAS..." NUTS!!!

and symptoms- aint got any. Im tired (but I also have allergies and its so HOT these days who isnt tired?) and Ive been really REALLY cranky. but that happens once in a while. 

OH! since my other post from yesterday night was erased (or never posted- grumble grumble) I wanted to say to Kate that I know how awful it is to see someone at he same stage that you would be... its super hard and Im sorry :(
I found out a friend of mine was pg at 15 wks (when I would have been) and when I saw her lovely little bump I wanted to cry- I felt like the wind got knocked out of me. now she is getting ready to have her little girl in a month and she is HUGE and looks amazing. Im less jealous that I was but it still hurts... Its take time to not feel envious cause the fact is they have something that we want so badly...
BUT you will have your baby- and he/she will be SO adorable and lovely and you are going to be the one with the big old bump wondering "how is THAT going to come out of THIS?!" soon enough my love!!! you too Kat!

and Kat- sorry to hear you arent feeling positive about this but some women have little or no symptoms at all, it aint over till the fat lady sings!!!

and about BBT- this link should help. you just need to have been asleep for 3 or 4 hours in a row without peeing or talking. I spoke with DH early yesterday and took my reading (1 hour earliy) and it was 98.1 and then went back to sleep for an hour and did temp again 1 hour later and it was 98.3 (which it has been for a couple of days) so as you can see- even talking or sleeping with your mouth open can affect the reading...
ALRIGHTY! Im off to go swimming cause I am roasting!

Later alligators!
:kiss:


----------



## Afamilygal

hey!!! sorry, we were posting at the same time! YAY! Im glad your temp went up. knew it would!! heres my chart

MY CHART


----------



## 4boys1girl

Katestar and Familygal ...
Well, I worked the past two nights in a row (12 hour shift...YUCK). So with 2 days of some distraction, and now Friday is here, I am super bummed to say AF is on her way. Had some pinkish discharge today so now I know she's coming. Also cervix feels a bit more open today :( I don't think there is any reason to continue HPT. boo hoo :( Oh well. Sad but after a few days, Ill be focused on this next cycle. Katestar, DH and I have been trying since I MC last July...11 months now!! Sooo frustrating. the hysterosalpingogram is a test done by a radiologist which injects a dye into the uterus through the cervix. they use xrays and Ultrasound to follow the dye through the uterus and up and out the fallopian tubes to check if the tubes may be blocked (which could be the reason for no BFP). So, I will be hopeful when the time comes to test because I have been told that after having this test, women are way more fertile for the next 3 months following. Supposedly, if there is no MAJOR blockage, the dye will just flush out the uterus and tubes and "clean it out". Also the tubes stay slightly more dilated making it easier for "travelers". Wish I weren't reaching this point, but looks like I am. As for Kate... am psyched that u have a temp rise, hope it stays ;) Keep us posted. BTW, have you tested yet? I'll be checking back to hear. Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Kat, im really sorry to hear about how hard it has been :( this must be so frustrating... I really feel for you. :hugs:
Please feel free to rant and rave or sob on my (virtual) shoulder.

but, maybe this hysterosalpingogram can help! I hope so! got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! let us know how it all goes too. xo
:hug:


----------



## katestar53

:hugs:


4boys1girl said:


> Katestar and Familygal ...
> Well, I worked the past two nights in a row (12 hour shift...YUCK). So with 2 days of some distraction, and now Friday is here, I am super bummed to say AF is on her way. Had some pinkish discharge today so now I know she's coming. Also cervix feels a bit more open today :( I don't think there is any reason to continue HPT. boo hoo :( Oh well. Sad but after a few days, Ill be focused on this next cycle. Katestar, DH and I have been trying since I MC last July...11 months now!! Sooo frustrating. the hysterosalpingogram is a test done by a radiologist which injects a dye into the uterus through the cervix. they use xrays and Ultrasound to follow the dye through the uterus and up and out the fallopian tubes to check if the tubes may be blocked (which could be the reason for no BFP). So, I will be hopeful when the time comes to test because I have been told that after having this test, women are way more fertile for the next 3 months following. Supposedly, if there is no MAJOR blockage, the dye will just flush out the uterus and tubes and "clean it out". Also the tubes stay slightly more dilated making it easier for "travelers". Wish I weren't reaching this point, but looks like I am. As for Kate... am psyched that u have a temp rise, hope it stays ;) Keep us posted. BTW, have you tested yet? I'll be checking back to hear. Kat

Kat - I hope the :witch: stays away sweetie, sorry to hear of your struggle, TTC is such a stressful time but like afamilygal says FX the hysterosalpingogram can you help you and lets pray that there are no major blockages. You have managed to get pregnant previously so Im certain that it can happen again hun, just keep you chin up and try and think positively :)
We are all here for you, whenever your down come and talk to us :hugs:

Am still only 4dpo unfortunately so wont be testing just yet, will try and hold off with testing this time. I am a POAS addict! I usually start around 9dpo and it is always a :bfn:, Im so silly really, so am going to try and hold out till 13/14dpo but we shall have to see...... So now I have a lot of waiting and waiting and waiting :coffee: I am so impaitent!!! Bloody 2ww!

Have a lovely two days off, try and keep busy hun and FX that horrible :witch: stays away

Kate xxx


----------



## katestar53

Afamilygal said:


> Kate ma dearie! what about your temps today? youre killing me kid! gotta keep a sista updated! Im going NUTS on day freaking 6. 6!!! time is moving at a slooooow craaaawl theeeese daaaaays. BAH! I feel like I ovulated 2 weeks ago!
> 
> NUTS! :gun: and I want a BEER... STAT!!! :wine:
> 
> yowsa- ok, rant over. I feel better. :) but seriously, I want to go pee on a stick right freaking now. which would be beyond dumb and I tell myself that and then a couple hours later Im like "hmmm... maybe I should POAS..." NUTS!!!
> 
> and symptoms- aint got any. Im tired (but I also have allergies and its so HOT these days who isnt tired?) and Ive been really REALLY cranky. but that happens once in a while.
> 
> OH! since my other post from yesterday night was erased (or never posted- grumble grumble) I wanted to say to Kate that I know how awful it is to see someone at he same stage that you would be... its super hard and Im sorry :(
> I found out a friend of mine was pg at 15 wks (when I would have been) and when I saw her lovely little bump I wanted to cry- I felt like the wind got knocked out of me. now she is getting ready to have her little girl in a month and she is HUGE and looks amazing. Im less jealous that I was but it still hurts... Its take time to not feel envious cause the fact is they have something that we want so badly...
> BUT you will have your baby- and he/she will be SO adorable and lovely and you are going to be the one with the big old bump wondering "how is THAT going to come out of THIS?!" soon enough my love!!! you too Kat!
> 
> and Kat- sorry to hear you arent feeling positive about this but some women have little or no symptoms at all, it aint over till the fat lady sings!!!
> 
> and about BBT- this link should help. you just need to have been asleep for 3 or 4 hours in a row without peeing or talking. I spoke with DH early yesterday and took my reading (1 hour earliy) and it was 98.1 and then went back to sleep for an hour and did temp again 1 hour later and it was 98.3 (which it has been for a couple of days) so as you can see- even talking or sleeping with your mouth open can affect the reading...
> ALRIGHTY! Im off to go swimming cause I am roasting!
> 
> Later alligators!
> :kiss:

Helllllllllllo my dear, temps are still up, am hoping they dip in the next few days for implantation, FX anyways!!!! So your on day 7 now, half way there sweetie, unless of course you will give in and POAS :loopy: Wouldnt let me see your chart hun, was saying I had to log-in, would love to see how your temps are progressing :)

Am sooooooooooo sooooo :sleep: sleeply today, had the puppy sleeping with us last night and she was wriggling all over the place and I was woken up to some sloppy licks/kisses at 5am :growlmad: 

Hahahaha - I could do with a :beer: and lots of :wine: this weekend, havent been :drunk: for such a long time, cant be dealing with a hangover thou, havent had on of them in a long time!!!! 

Tiredness is one of the first signs of early pregnancy, I know that when I had my :bfp: I was knackered from about 6dpo, I was on holiday in New York at the time and was having to have afternoon naps each day, thought it was just because I walking loads but was actually preggo! So dont worry that you haveny got too many sypmtoms as I didnt feel pregnant when I got that first :bfp: till about 5 weeks, apart frommy (.)(.) which were super sore but no more that when I about to get my :witch:. Just checked the temperature where u are and its superrrrrrrrrrrrr hot!!! Am jealous, its wet here in England, the weather is rubbish and cold :cold: 

Thanks for all you kind words hun, it means so much to me, I know that we will go on and have lovely little :baby: but the journey to get there is so hard and long, I kinda feel that I live my life by my cycles at the monent, am either waiting for the big OV or waiting to test! I always say that I will ltry and chill out this cycle but its hard when your either taking temps, POAS or taking a billion pills but at least I have you lovely ladies to rant to!! Wouldnt know what I would do without BnB and you guys,would propeerly end up in a mental home :loopy:

Thaanks for your link on BBT,have been taking my temp as soon as I wake up at the same time and have put it next to my bed now so that I can do it as soon as I wake up

Have a lovely weekend :)

P.S -Am loving this smiley :comp: thats me at my computer desk all week!!!!

Kate

:hug: & :dust:


----------



## Afamilygal

hi hi!!
I know what you mean about obsessing. I KNOW its unhealthy but I cant seem to stop myself! madness... youre right about taking temps and all that jazz. part of me thinks it would be SO much better to just do it and hope for the best but I know my cycles are all over the place and I think it would be all down to luck. scary. the thing is that if you want it real bad then its hard to ignore...

try this link to see my chart:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/badges/mycountdown-badge1.png

think that should work. I had a slight drop in temps today (but only by 2 degrees and that always seems to happen to me around this time so I dont think it is indicative of anything)

I know this is going to sound SUPER negative but I dont think this is my month. its not just that I have no symptoms out of the ordinary (besides gas! ha! my DH &#9825;'s that!) but I just dont _feel_ it. silly really since I _felt_ it last month and it was :bfn:..
I always get twinges in my ovaries or abdomin and get to feeling bad or tired cause a) Im a hypochondriac and b) I have dreadful allergies which make me feel like poo. been sneezing all day!

I know that Im only 8dpo and implantation can happen anywhere from 6-12 but I... I dunno. maybe Ill feel different in a couple of days. (I hope, fx!)
Im still confused about when the dpos start. is it the day after you get the egg? or 2 days after you get the egg? or is it the day your temp drops??

I really want to try to hold out on testing cause I never believe the test anyways and I think its easier to just get AF... but If I start getting signs I may change my mind :winkwink:

well I hope you are having a FABulous day doll!!! Ill be at home most of the day and checking in if you want to chat!

you having any signs at all???


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afmalilygal....try and stay postive. I know it hard. i felt the same way though. Unfortunatly for me, AF has shown her ugly face, right on time. grrr. hopefully for you she wont. keep me posted. looks like i will be going for my HSG test afterall. maybe this will be my month. 16 day til OV. I am counting already.

Katestar...how is it going for you? what day are you on? any symptoms? FXd for you. keep me posted. 

hugs to both...Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

:hugs:Thanks kat. Im still hopeful but trying to be realistic when I can. I know that I could have months of sadness ahead of me which I know is a dreadful way to think but the way I see it is that if am hopeful for the best, but prepared for the worst then I am better equipped to deal with the bad stuff. If I stay too optimistic then it feels like I'm blindsided if it turns south. Does that make sense? Jeez- I sound like TOTAL Debbie downer I know. :) I'm still in the early months of trying so I would be very lucky to get pg right away. This is going to sound bad too but I'm also so afraid. Afraid to get pg, open ,y heart back up and have it crushed again. My biggest fear is a reoccurring miscarriage. It's just scary business is all...
I had a dream last that DH turned real evil like the girl in black swan (red eyes and all) and he woke me up cause I was screaming and I jumped out of bed thinking he was still bad! It was so freaking real! Scared the sauce out of me! :) 
So you see? I'm just crazy!!! :)
Good luck on your test, when will you take it?

And to katestar- what day you on? Any symptoms?! Come on- I wanna over analyze them for you!! Xx
:kiss: to you both!


----------



## katestar53

Hiya sweetie :hugs:

Hope your ok today? I had a nice chilled w'end and didnt have to work today as it was a public holiday but it has been raining all day :rain: still took the puppy for a walk, we all got soaked but my OH took me out for lunch so I cant really complain :thumbup: 

Any new symptoms to report? Im currently 6dpo and not much new apart from the fact that I am SUPER sleepy :sleep: I have been having afternoon naps like a right old grandma all weekend! Not sure if it means anything or that I am just overly tired, who knows but am trying not to read too much into anything this time round. Im definately going to try and be more like you, if you tell you self its not going to happen and it does that you havent set yourself up for that :BFN: I also think its harder for us as we have both had MC, I know that when I do conceive again I will be so worried about every little twinge that I will proberly drive myself insane. I was chatting to my OH over lunch and we were talking about when I got a :bfp: and how happy we both were, and how we started planning what we would buy and names! This time round we will try and be a lot less excitable and at leat wait till 12 weeks before we start planning ahead! 

Did you get implantation pains with you last :bfp:? I was trying to think back to when I was around 6-12dpo aand I cant remember having any pains/cramps but they say that not all women them so wouldnt worry too much hun. Got my FX for you, will you test soon or will you keep an eye on your temps? Think I am going to try and hold out till at leat 14dpo, thats a week on Tuesday, soooooo farrrrr awayyyyyyyyyyy!

Have a good day

Bye bye xxx


----------



## katestar53

4boys1girl said:


> Afmalilygal....try and stay postive. I know it hard. i felt the same way though. Unfortunatly for me, AF has shown her ugly face, right on time. grrr. hopefully for you she wont. keep me posted. looks like i will be going for my HSG test afterall. maybe this will be my month. 16 day til OV. I am counting already.
> 
> Katestar...how is it going for you? what day are you on? any symptoms? FXd for you. keep me posted.
> 
> hugs to both...Kat


Hey Kat - hope your having a good day :) Sorry that the :witch: showed up :( FX for your next cycle, I hope this is your month :) Im all good, am 6dpo and not much to report apart from extreme tiredness but am symptom free apart from that :( Just wan it to be 14dpo now so that I can POAS!! Am so impatient!!!!

:hug: & :dust:


----------



## 4boys1girl

katestar53 said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> Afmalilygal....try and stay postive. I know it hard. i felt the same way though. Unfortunatly for me, AF has shown her ugly face, right on time. grrr. hopefully for you she wont. keep me posted. looks like i will be going for my HSG test afterall. maybe this will be my month. 16 day til OV. I am counting already.
> 
> Katestar...how is it going for you? what day are you on? any symptoms? FXd for you. keep me posted.
> 
> hugs to both...Kat
> 
> 
> Hey Kat - hope your having a good day :) Sorry that the :witch: showed up :( FX for your next cycle, I hope this is your month :) Im all good, am 6dpo and not much to report apart from extreme tiredness but am symptom free apart from that :( Just wan it to be 14dpo now so that I can POAS!! Am so impatient!!!!
> 
> :hug: & :dust:Click to expand...

Hi KATE. I am on cycle day 2 now, so the shock of having AF arrive is wearing off now and time to focus on this cycle. Dont know if I told you that I too had MC in July 2010 :( we have been trying ever since. It is sooo hard when you have such excitement for something and then it is taken from you in a flash. I was 10wks, and sooo devastated. So now its like "what is wrong with me now? did that MC do something to me that I cant conceive?" everyday its a wonder. and then i too worry about getting that BFP and getting too excited again. I dont know if i could handle another MC. I bought a home sperm check test for hubby (was starting to wonder if it was him with the issue), but he checked out just fine :happydance: 
with my last pregnancy i dont remember having a symptom until after i found out i was pg. but then again i wasnt obsessing like i do now, lol. hope ur sleepiness means something. i never had implantation cramps, that i was aware of. and i think i only had implantation bleeding once. so it is different for everyone. hope you have a great holiday weekend. keep in touch.
kat


----------



## 4boys1girl

Trying to figure out this "ticker thing"


----------



## 4boys1girl

awesome...i got it!


----------



## Afamilygal

hello ladies! 
Kat- good to hear your DH's swimmers checked out ok :) Ive been meaning to ask about your test (the one thats hard to spell :)) have you had it yet or do you have to wait till after AF or O?
you sound a little more positive- did you ever get yourself a well earned treat for your month of trying (think I mentioned that a while ago- it was Kate's idea and its a good one.) the idea is to treat yourself if you get a bfn... its a small consolation I know but Im going to get myself a massage if I dont get my bfp this cycle and get myself all ready for the next month. at least Ill get something good! :winkwink:
Im sorry to hear about your mc... :( its so hard... hopefully none of us have to go through that again any time soon!!!

and miss Kate- sleepy eh?? :sleep: that sounds promising! Ive been tired too but its gotten up to 101 some days so everyone is! :) anything else out of the ordinary?
My temp dropped 2 days ago by .2 degrees and have stayed there at 98.1... anyone think thats a bad sign? my temps tend to go up and down right about this time... before the dreaded :witch:...

I havent had any new symptoms... :growlmad: and I did have bad cramps last time but early ones at 4dpo- which I know cause I know when we conceived (cause we only did it once that month- what the hell are the odds of THAT happening again! Ill tell you what- SLIM TO NONE FOLKS!!) and I went to the ER cause I thought it was my appendix! (SPAZ)
it was really painful! but I wonder if there was something wrong from the get go so Ill be glad if the whole experience is really different the next time!) and as far as implantation bleeding. I cant remember. I seem to remember spotting either that month or the month earlier... but I wasnt paying attention cause I didnt know that there was a baby in there. (dumb da dumb dumb)

but no spotting this month :nope: and tomorrow I will be 11dpo... I REALLY want to test but I think it will be negative and Ill be sad... booo...
so Im going to try to wait for AF or till 14dpo like you... I will if I can!!! I have a bunch of tests in my drawer and they call to me like sirens... "peeeee on meeeeee!!!!"
I have my FX'd for you too!!! all 10 of them!  BABYDUST TO YOUR UTERUS!!!!!

arent we funny how we analyse EVERY little twinge and hiccup now? oh brother!... so exhausting! :brat:

alright dolls! off to bed I go! big hugs and speak to you manana banana!!!
:bunny:


----------



## Afamilygal

Kat- was re-reading through the posts and meant to say sorry about the :witch: showing her ugly face :( but maybe this will be your month and the baby wants to be born in March cause that's a pretty time of year to be born! :flow:

Have either of you ever heard of prenatal acupuncture? I have a friend who has PCOS and was trying for a year and went and got this acupuncture and got pg the next month! If I dont get my :bfp: Im going to look into it- whose with me?!


----------



## 4boys1girl

accupuncture? is it the needle kind? I am a little hesitant if it involves needles, lol. but who knows, i might try anything. let me know what u find out. The hysterosalpingogram (HSG) has to be done between days 7 and 10 of the cycle. I am on day 3 now, so I will call today to schedule it (they were not open over the holiday weekend). I am hopeful this will be the month.

good job holding out on the hpt. i never can wait and like a fool, alsways wind up testing way too early! i mean really...day 5 post ovulation?! what was i thinking? we def do love to torture ourselves ;) i will be thinking about you over these next few days. it is my hope that while i am having my HSG and hopefully finding out there is NO blockage, you will be getting your BFP. Then we will both have good news to share.

kate, how are you holding up? still tired? any new symptoms? KIT


----------



## Afamilygal

4boys1girl said:


> accupuncture? is it the needle kind? I am a little hesitant if it involves needles, lol. but who knows, i might try anything. let me know what u find out. The hysterosalpingogram (HSG) has to be done between days 7 and 10 of the cycle. I am on day 3 now, so I will call today to schedule it (they were not open over the holiday weekend). I am hopeful this will be the month

yep needles! I hate needles too.used to have horrible fear of them but then had a diabetic friend who had to inject herself 3 times a day. Watching her do it to herself I lost my fear a bit.
But apparently acupuncture doesn't hurt it feels very warm/ hot on your skin. That's what I heard... Can't hurt as much as childbirth right? :)

Speaking of which, you have 4 kids? ( I saw on your tickers- is that right?) that's a lot of kiddos, youre very blessed! :)
Good luck on your test, I hope it all works out perfectly!

Still not feeling a bfp this month... But I still have a few days so you never know!, but I'll let you guys know when I test.

Have a great day! :kiss:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> accupuncture? is it the needle kind? I am a little hesitant if it involves needles, lol. but who knows, i might try anything. let me know what u find out. The hysterosalpingogram (HSG) has to be done between days 7 and 10 of the cycle. I am on day 3 now, so I will call today to schedule it (they were not open over the holiday weekend). I am hopeful this will be the month
> 
> yep needles! I hate needles too.used to have horrible fear of them but then had a diabetic friend who had to inject herself 3 times a day. Watching her do it to herself I lost my fear a bit.
> But apparently acupuncture doesn't hurt it feels very warm/ hot on your skin. That's what I heard... Can't hurt as much as childbirth right? :)
> 
> Speaking of which, you have 4 kids? ( I saw on your tickers- is that right?) that's a lot of kiddos, youre very blessed! :)
> Good luck on your test, I hope it all works out perfectly!
> 
> Still not feeling a bfp this month... But I still have a few days so you never know!, but I'll let you guys know when I test.
> 
> Have a great day! :kiss:Click to expand...

Yep...I have 4 kids. I have three boys and a daughter. We were not "trying" when I conceived my daughter (my youngest son was gonna turn 7). 

Lol, I thought, wow this will be great, he'll go to school full time and I'll have the whole days to myself. And then what do you know... PREGNANT. It took a little getting used to, but then we were blessed with our princess, and I couldn't have asked for anything more. I felt as though our family was complete. 

Again, we were not trying to conceive last year, when I fell pregnant. But I was sooo excited. There is a 7 year gap between my youngest son and daughter, so I thought "how nice for her to have a closer sibling". :cloud9: I accepted it immediately and began planning. We ran into trouble early in the pregnancy with bleeding and I was put out of work. things were going good though, as far as the baby's heartbeat and such. I was ALMOST in the clear, when the day I turned 10weeks, I miscarried. :cry: TORE MY HEART OUT :( I never felt such sorrow and emptiness. 

I could never understand why after having four healthy pregnancies, this one went wrong. But what I did know, was that I did not feel completeness anymore, and I WANTED to have another baby....SOOOOO bad. 

We began trying again, right away, and it has been a tough, long 11months for sure. In October, my best friend told me she was goona try too, and we talked about how our newest would be the same age and such. Around New Years, she informed me she was pregnant :dohh: I mean, I was happy for her, but I also couldn't understand why I was taking soooo long. then another friend of mine told me in February that her and her husband started trying that month. By the end of Feb, she informed me of her BFP...ouch. I love her dearly, and it's exciting for her, but seriously...WTF!! sorry for the language ;) 

Anyhow, thats my story and I am starting to think that the MC did something to me. I don't know what, but something. I am anxious for my HSG to see if it shows anything.

Sorry for carrying on, just wanted to let you in on the "scoop". Have a good day.
Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

aww... Kat. Im sorry. :( sounds like its been a rough ride...
as an outsider though, it looks as though you have had the best luck conceiving when you werent trying... I dont know how you can go back to not trying while you try or not thinking about it so much when its always on your mind and so much in your heart... 

thing is, I always hear about people who are totally healthy but the stress of trying and the constant let downs add so much pressure (especially if people know your trying) and can make it harder to conceive and the moment they stop they get pregnant!
Im not telling you to stop trying but it may be worth while to investigate whats going on in your head too. You have been going out of your mind for so long, you need to break of some kind! maybe not a break from trying but maybe a vacation of sorts???

My DH and I decided that we were going to try for 3 months and if nothing happens, to take a break for a month. not use protection, but put away the ovulation monitor (speaking of which do you have one? they make targeting your O SO easy) and quit with the temping and routing love making. It may not work but at least it will give us a break. its so exhausting and I can only imagine what 11 months of it can do to you... 

I hope I dont sound like an ass- youre probably thinking- "What the F do you know" and the truth is- very little. this whole thing is MIND BLOWING. I dont mean for you to stop trying... Its just that (personally) Im really worried about not being able to conceive (big fear number one) and then not being able to sustain a pregnancy (big fear number 2!) Thank GOD for my therapist - she has been so helpful at getting me to calm down, breath and relax about it (as much as I can let myself!) its so hard .its hard on your body and your mind and your heart... and Im sorry for all your disappointment.

about your MC doing something to you- what do you mean? the reason I ask is I had a D+C and I am scared that it has damaged me in some way. (umm... fear number 3) 
WOW! those are some big fears!
ok, I need to talk happy stuff- 
I do thank god everyday for my wonderful husband and my sweet doggie and our beautiful home. I want a baby so bad but I will have one someday. even if its not my own flesh and blood, I WILL be a mom! 

speaking of which my throat is KILLING me which could be a good sign but is probably more due to the fact that they are painting my house today! ;P

good luck on getting your test scheduled!!! :hugs:

and Katestar? anything to report? xoxo


----------



## 4boys1girl

oh no, absolutely not...you don't sound like an ass at all. in fact, i know what you mean. every month i tell myslf that i am gonna cool it with the trying. but like you said, how do you not try when you want to try. I have only used the OPK in detecting ovulation, i have it narrowed down down pretty good. my HSG is all scheduled for Monday morn at 8am. excited but nervous. hoping it "clears the path" for the 'swimmers'. it will work out for all of us, i know it will. I think your fears are all relevant and understandable. i just think you'll be fine. i hope and pray for you that u will have one, of your own flesh and blood, and your family will grow and grow. for me, I pray that nothing is wrong. i will be content with my family now because its what God gave me. if it wasnt meant to be, it wasnt meant to be. lol, but i still want it. have a good night and ill keep ya posted.


----------



## Afamilygal

well ladies, I think Im out :nope:
My temp dropped today to my follicular phase temperature- way below the coverline and I just went to the bathroom and Im bleeding a little (this is WAY TMI but I could smell the blood before I saw it) :(
Im 2 days early but at least its early and not late so I dont have to drag it out. I dont think this is implantation either... I have quite a bit of cramping on my left side which is the side I ovulated on this month...

boo... who wants a baby born in February anyways? 

me... WAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## katestar53

Hello ladies :flower:

Apologies for the lack of replies the last few days,work has been super busy and I have just been vegging on the couch like a zombie after work!!! Have just been reading back through your posts, sorry that the :witch: came Kat and good luck for your HSG on Monday,I have anything crossed for you sweetie :) Just noticed your have four kiddies, thats awesome, you must be so proud hun, I want six but we shall see, lol!!!! Glad to hear that ur OH :spermy: are all good :) So lets hope this is the cycle for you :hugs: I know how hard it can be when friends are getting pregnant so quickly, lots of my friends are pregnant and in one sense Im happy for them but at the same time Im like 'It should of been me'. 

Afamilygal - Are you sure its the arrival of the :witch:? You only still 12dpo hun and maybe its just an implantation dip, I hope so sweetie. Talking about the D&C causing damage, I had an abortion when I was alot younger, I had only been with the guy for a few months and the time wasnt right as I was still at university. I kinda feel that maybe thats the reason I cant get pregnant now, or why I cant sustain a pregnancy. I try and not think along those lines but its hard not too 

Not much is new with me, no other symptoms to report, am still tired but thats just because I am busy at work. Have had no cramps/spotting and I just have that feeling that this month is not the month for me. Booooooooooooooooooooooo, I hate TTC, its so stressful and I feel I give so much. I even had a dream last night that I got a :bfp:, I even saw the two pink lines, if only! I guess Im not out yet but we shall see :wacko:

I guess we do need to remain positive, I know we will all get our:bfp: and go on to have healthy and happy :baby: its just I want that NOW!!!! When the dreaded :witch: arrives its like, here we go again.... It feels like friggin Groundhog Month! But like you guys say, it will happen, we just have to be paitent, be good to ourselves and try and remain postitive and happy :happydance:

Sending you both :hug: & :dust:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal...I am hoping for you that it IS IB. you don't know for sure until the witch comes full flow. FX for you. 
Kate, good to hear from you again. thanks, I am a proud momma. My husband always said from the time we were even dating "I want 5 kids" and I always told him he was nuts! lol. Well, now here I am trying so hard to have 5, lol. Its strange. I come from a family of 9 children and I always said I would never be like my mother and have so many. But they are GREAT. I think 5 will make us complete. We shall see. 
K.I.T. ladies. I will be working the next 2 nights in a row, but I'll try and pop on to see any updates. Good luck
Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

thank guys! It would be awesome if it was IB but I dunno... at 12dpo? that seems awful late no? I thought it was from day 6-10? I do feel really nauseated but that's not so abnormal for me. see the problem with me is that a lot of the PG symptoms I get all the time OR are just like AF signs- DOH! man, Im sweating like a piggie today- not attractive. glad DH is out of town :)

Kate- you sounded a little down so I looked at your chart and your temp went down and then up! isnt that a really good sign??? :) I hope so- FX FX!!! This may not be my month, but I sure want it to be yours! your dream sounded lovely...:cloud9: Last night I dreamt I was helping princess Katherine with her stuff before her wedding- SO random but she was super nice and the castle was bitchin :) he he... CRAAAAZY! :roll:

Kat- you come from a family of 9?! WOWSA! thats incredible! how many bathrooms did you have? Lol! I only have 1 sister and so I guess thats why I want 2 kids. but Id be thrilled to just get one! (I could always adopt to make it 2- Ive always had it in my head that I would one day)

well! lets keep each other informed- sorry Kat you have to work 2 nights. yick. check in when you can sista!

and Kate you just keep on keeping on- FX crossed for you!

Later dearies!
xoxox


----------



## Afamilygal

full on flow. its over. :(


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> full on flow. its over. :(

sooo sorry. I just don't understand why it's so hard for us :shrug: seriously, i know those little spermies get in there, so where do they go? or what is that egg doing ... just dilly dallying along until she's to late? Its just bogggling my mind. 
Kate...its all u now dearie...we are routing on you to start us off with something positive, like a BFP!! keep us posted. we will begin our june cycle, its hard the first day or two but i found it gets easier the closer i get to ovulation, then i get happy and hopeful again. just keep in mind this is your month.
going to bed now,soooo tired worked all night. ill check back later. familygal, hang in tghere :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks Kat! im ok, just bummed. but at least now I get a massage!!! Im thinking Thai massage- its the BEST!

to Miss Kate- I believe the abortion and miscarriage procedure is the same one. When I was in there, I saw the file said 'abortion/missed pregnancy' so I think it is. My doctor said she really doesnt think that it could have an effect on keeping a baby and we already know you can get pregnant and I think that is the potential danger so I doubt it has caused any problems for you.

in fact, I know a girl who had 2 abortions when she was young (also in the UK on NHS) and now has a very healthy son...

I hear a lot of women have some trouble after MC getting PG and its to do with the cycle being all over the place (talk about it! the witch came 2 days late last month and 2 days early this month- sheesh! which by the way only made my LP 12 days. not great!) and the emotional strain too. its something that we want so badly (but in my case Im also TOTALLY afraid of it- in case it happens again) I wonder if my body and brain just arent ready to deal with it all yet... not a nice thought. :(

I have to tell my DH when he gets home tonight that he isnt going to be a daddy :( He was so hopeful. Poor guy... he wants it so so badly. hes going to be 39 next year and is feeling the strain of getting older and being a first time dad... I wish I had better news... maybe next month though right? and March is a really nice time to have baby since all the animals are doing it! :):bunny:

so Im seriously thinking of getting the acupuncture. I may give myself one or 2 more months before I try it... I read that it works best if it is done a couple months before you start TTC so I dunno how that works...

ANYHOO! Hope everyone is having a lovely day- just went on a walk with doggie- feeling much better now. :) its amazing what some fresh air can do. bye loves! 
xoxoox heres something for all of us: who remembers these posters from the school's guidance Councillor's office? HA!

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_GBSubG7_qbw/TPc1U5PrrOI/AAAAAAAABP0/wZ1qi27XNPc/s1600/0000012b169bc0f0edf20caf007f000000000001.Hang-in-there.jpeg


----------



## katestar53

Hiya girlies :flower:

Afamilygal - So sorry that the god damn :witch: arrived :( I hate her so much, I wish she would stay away :( You go and get that Thai massage hun, you deserve it so so much, all this TTC malarky is such a strain it will be good for you to take some time to relax and chill :) FX that June is your month and your right, all the animals will be going for it hammer and tongs so maybe we should follow their example :thumbup: Definately give the acupuncture ago, it cant hurt right? Im going to look into it myself, will get googling tonight :)

Kat- Thanks for you kind words hun, FX this is my month but if its not I know I have you fabulous ladies to rant to! You come from a massive family, am uber jealous as I am an only child so that has made me want a large family, hopefully four but who knows!!! The look on my OH face when I told him that, priceless!!! Your sounding very positive hun, FX your eggo arrives soon. Your right thou, where do the little :spermy: go? And what is the bloody egg doing? I think we need to give them an A-Z map or give them a sat-nav as they are obviously lost!!!

Am not too worried about the abortion but your right about how a miscarriage can mess up our cycles, mine are all over the place but at least we have the CBFM/OPK to tell us when the eggo is going to make an appearence. Otherwise I wouldnt have a clue! I dont get much EWCM so would be lost without that little manchine! It is very emotional and it will affect us more than we probably know but at long as we keep :sex: in our fertile window Im sure we will hit the jackport soon and get our :bfp:

Anyway, have a lovely evening peeps, the sun is shining here for once and it is almost the weekend so all is good :)

Byeeeeeeeeeeee

:hug:


----------



## katestar53

Forgot to say that I have zero symptoms not even sore (.)(.) which is strange as they always ache about 6/7 days before AF, am very tired but then I always am anyway so dont think this is my month, no POAS for me thou, will wait for the :witch: unless my temps stay high :wacko:


----------



## Afamilygal

Miss Kate - I miss you, any news at all?


----------



## katestar53

Afamilygal said:


> Miss Kate - I miss you, any news at all?

Arwwwwwwwwww, miss you too :hugs: Well, I reakon Im out this month :nope: Just dont have that feeling, am still symptomless and am having mild cramping today, am 12dpo so am just waiting for the :witch:

Have you had your massage yet? I need to start thinking about my treat to myself once AF shows up, am off on my holidays in a few weeks so will probably treat myself to some new clothes :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

katestar...i dont believe you are out yet. I didn't have anysymptoms with my daughter, which i thought was weird. I usually have very achy boobies. any sign of the "old hag" showing? keep us posted.
afamilygal...hows it going? any massage. how ya feeling. is the witch coming to an end? if so it a new start. almost time to get BD again ;)
as for me...I have my HSG tomorrow at 830. almost didnt get scheduled and it was a close call, good thing i call to confirm. I think i would have cried if i had to wait another whole cycle. I have had my mind off of it though so time is passing without too much thought on the matter, and this week will be my weeek to get BDing too. Can't wait ;)
on a positive note, I just thought I would share with you what the joys a raising a daughter bring...my 2 year old does pageants and today she won 5 new crowns, trophies and sashes!!! She won the titles "beauty queen", "overall best themewear", "overall most beautiful", "overall best personality", and "overall best portfolio". We were sooo proud!! couldn't wait to share out news with anyone, lol. Hope your haveing a lovely weekend as weell. Keep in touch
kat


----------



## Afamilygal

hey guuuuys! long time no rendezvous!!!

Kate- 0 symptoms doesn't always mean 0 babies! I hope that the :witch: stays away- STAY AWAY YOU NASTY! :) got all my fingers and toes crossed for you! FX!!!
You have so much will power to not test! :thumbup: I would be going bonkers... I would have caved if I hadn't had her show up on the 12th, Im sure of it. :) Good for you! How long are your cycles typically? 

No massage yet but I got one scheduled (with a groupon I had saved- yippee!!) so I go 2 Wednesdays from now. is going to be LOVELY.

its still only cd4 for me... why the heck is time moving so slowly? I thought it was just the 2ww but turns out its all the time now! :wacko: jeez...

DH was away on a bachelor party (men are SO ridonkulous...) so Ive been watching a lot of True Blood :blush: MAN thats a crazy show! though the main vamp is SUPER handsome (SWOON) 

Kat you must be so proud of your kid, thats a lot of prizes. you say shes only 2- is she in school already?? man they start young now!

alrighty ladies, hope to speak soon! hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend!
xo


----------



## Afamilygal

and good luck on your HSG!!! keep us posted!!! FX!


----------



## katestar53

Good Morning ladies :flower:

Still no sign of the :witch: yet, am 13dpo and my temp is still high, has dropped very slightly so FX! My cycles are usually 28/29 days but since the MC they have been anything from 28 to 35 days, am currently on CD31. If it hasnt dropped by 2morrow I will PAOS :wacko: Not really sure how I am feeling, I still have no sypmtoms, my (.)(.) are sore now but apart from that Im sypmtomless, if its not my month I just want the :witch: to come so that I can join you lovely ladies :) I have been very good with not testing this month, usually I would be POAS from 9dpo!!!!

Kat - You must be super proud of your daughter :) I bet she is beautiful like her Mama :) Good luck for 2morrow hun, am thinking of you :hugs: 

Afamilygal - So its cd4 for you, not long till you start :sex: again :) When does your temp usually drop? Im hoping mine stays up so that I can test 2morrow. How long after your temp dropping do you get your AF? I just PRAY that it stays up but like I said I really dont feel preggo this cycle so who knows!!

Adios ladies, have a great day 

:hug:


----------



## Afamilygal

wohoo!!! 31 days- awesome! you just may have done it my dear, I really really hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow!!! wouldnt that be the best?! you have been SO strong not POAS! im super impressed. I have to say, its so much better to wait and see. but you should test tomorrow, would your AF have started already you think?

you know, my cycles are all messed up too- mine have been anywhere from 26 to 33 days- madness! this last one was the 26 day cycle (shortest its ever been, how would the egg have had time to do its thing???) makes me really think if my body is at all ready for this...

after O, my temps go up to 98.3 and dance around between that and 98.1 until the day the witch comes and it goes back down to my normal 97.6... without fail. grumble...

on cd6 today... DH is going to want to start trying tonight Im sure!!! lol!

good luck to Kat today- let us know how the test went!!!

and to Kate- FX FX FX!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 4boys1girl

I am sensing some VERY POSITIVE attititudes in this chat ;) Makes me feel real good about things too. 
Kate...I am routing for you...it all sounds promising so far. Question...to monitor cervical position and feel? Just wondered because if you have been all along, you could tell by its feel if it is the same as when you are about to get you cycle. I always know mine is coming just by checking. Can't wait unitl tomorrow to see if your temps stay up and you POAS :) "GO KATE GO KATE GO GO GO!!"
Afamilygal...cycle day 6 is GREAT!! Like I said, time to start BD again. Have fun with that ;)
For me... My HSG UNOFFICIAL report is terrific :) there was no blockages and everything looked as it should. The test wasn't even that bad, just felt like period cramping. So now, we spend the week BDing ;) I am off every night except WEdnesday night, so I have plenty of chances to get "the job done". Justpicked up another box of the "instead cups" too. I AM READY!!! ;)
Ladies have a wonderful day and good luck. 
Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

HEY! great news!!! good for you doll! get to it!!! :happydance:

so what day you on? you don't use the cbfm do you? how do you know when you O?
just realized im on day 5... Im ahead in my head. bahumbug.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> HEY! great news!!! good for you doll! get to it!!! :happydance:
> 
> so what day you on? you don't use the cbfm do you? how do you know when you O?
> just realized im on day 5... Im ahead in my head. bahumbug.

I don't use the CBFM. I just use OPK and I usually know when I ovulate...I can feel it. Also have been temping. I am on cycle day 10 now. Weird thing is that usually when I use OPK starting CD 10, I get a complete neg with NO line in the test section. lately I have been so crampy and even yesterday thought that I felt like I was ovulating. I don't think it was bc it would be way too soon. my first OPK of this cycle today showed a strong line in the test area. Not positive bc it was a bit lighter than the control. But I thought..."how strange"? So I guess tomorrow I will know if it gets darker or light to see if I did already or if I am about to O early this month. This would be the earliest ever...in my book!?! We shall see.
so you got a few more days to go right? thats ok...try and keep busy and it will go quick. I know at this point I can't wait for O day, then its the wait till AF (or no AF). ALL WE DO IS WAIT!!! 
Kate...how is today going? will you test tomorrow with FMU? I Will be checking in on you.
Dinner time....chow ;)
Kat


----------



## katestar53

Well ladies... I tested yesterday and it was a :bfn: and my temp dropped today so I really am out this cycle, felt so upset yesterday had a massive cry, also had an email from an old school friend about 10 minutes after I took the test saying that she was pregnant and just had her 12 weeks scan :cry::cry: It had felt like I had been kicked in the stomach. Of course I am super happy for her but at the same time Im like, waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh I want one!!!! So am just waiting for the witch now, I feel her presence, its just only a matter of time. On the positive side it means that I back with you lovely ladies and hopefully I will OV earlier this cycle, FX!!!!! 

Am planning a massive shopping spree 2morrow, am going to shop till I drop!!! I so deserve it :winkwink:

Kat - I am so happy for you duckie that I am doing a little dance right now :happydance: It all sounds so promising, I bet your so relieved. You make sure you get :sex: lots and FX for you that this is your month :) Yeah my cevical positon is low and open so am due any second, booooo. Your so lucky that you know when your about to OV, I wouldnt have a clue if I didnt have my CBFM. honestly, I get no noticable pains or any EWCM, thats why I use preseed :) Would be good if you OV early, less time to wait :coffee:

AFamilygal - How are you my dear? Any highs yet on the CBFM? So my temp dropped today, feel so crap. Also keep seeing loads of preggo women around which makes it even harder. So another 4 weeks till I can POAS, RUBBISH :growlmad: I hate all this waiting, its enough to drive us bonkers :wacko: How long was your LP on your last cycle? My is usually 14 days, I really hope I ov early this month so I can catch up with you guys, COME ON THE WITCH! 

Best get back to work, have been sat here typing away so it looks like Im busy, lol!!! :comp:

Bye bye :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Ah sweetheart, I'm sorry... You sound so blue and you're normally the most upbeat of us all... Technically you can't count yourself out yet! but I think it is good to be emotionally prepared for anything. That way you can only be happily suprised! right? My husband thinks that's backwards. ;) I hope you do end up surprised!! Still got my fx!

you go and do some serious shopping, no matter which way you flip the coin you have earned it!!
A luteal phase of 14 days is great. The longer the better right?
Mine is about 13 but has been 12 and 14 too. Crazy ass cycle...

My cbfm told me to pee on it this am but I know it won't be high so I'm going to wait til tomorrow. Save a stick! :)
I love the cbfm but I'm already sick of peeing on stuff and taking temps and worrying 24/7... I need to see my therapist stat! 
Nutty!!
Anyhow, really sorry to hear about your friend, it hurts so much I know... :( hugs... But you will get your baby. Remember, your time is coming... I think there is always pg ladies around but we are more sensitive to it now...

Get this! I got sent a package in the mail for infant formula since I was due July 1st.
Talk about hysterical crying. It gave the word wailing a whole new meaning. 
It was from a company who must have had me in their database. Guess they didn't note down that I lost the baby! Assholes...

Chin up my dear! You're going to get your baby! And you're not even out yet! Keep singing "ding dong the witch is dead, the witch is dead, the witch is dead... "
BIG kiss and MASSIVE hug


----------



## 4boys1girl

OH MY MY MY :( such sadness. But I know what you both mean. We definitly are more AWARE of our surroundings now, especially when we notice the preggos. 

Kate...I know its good to mentally prepare for the witch, I do it too. But on another note, I wanted to tell you that two of my girlfriends who were trying, kept thinking they were about to get their period. Even tested on the day it was due and got a BFN. Kept telling me the witch will be here soon "I can feel it". A few days later...no witch, POAS = BFP (for them). So, like afamilygal said "you are not out yet". ;) And go shopping anyway.

Afamilygal... ouch about the package! I know thats like a knife in the heart. So get this...When I finally decided to call my OB/GYN for the first time after TTC for 9 months, and I went in for my first appointment, the nurse who brought me back and took my BP and weight was staring at my chart, and she said to me "so when was the baby born?" I was thinking in my head "you ASS...doesn't it say anywhere in there that I miscarried?" I didn't say that though, I just said, "oh my baby girl is now 2yrs old. i lost my last baby due to miscarriage in July". You should have seen the look on her face...SHE WAS HUMILIATED!!! But, she should read before she speaks, right? Because those are the things that are soooo hurtful :(
Oh yeah, and I too get all kinds of coupons and formula in the mail because I would have been due in February. I just give it to a friend who actualy had the same due date as me (she had her baby).
Girls, lets try and keep our chins up and stay SUPER DEE DUPER positive. Good days ladies.
Kat


----------



## 4boys1girl

WELL...Now I am totally confused :/ My OPK is lighter today than it was yesterday. Does that mean I ovulated already? No way...It can't, can it? If so, I would be super bummed because I think that HSG would have interfered with anything 'happening'. But my temps are still way LOW, so I don't get it. and if I haven't O'd, then why such a dark line yesterday? AHHHH, I wish there wasn't so much guessing in all of this.


----------



## Afamilygal

sorry to ask this, I know you had your AF, but was it a proper one? you're quite sure you're not pregnant? I have heard of the OPK's getting all crazy when pg... just a thought... although your temps are low... hmm.. plus they would have picked up on that at the Drs right??? maybe one of the OPKs was defective??


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> sorry to ask this, I know you had your AF, but was it a proper one? you're quite sure you're not pregnant? I have heard of the OPK's getting all crazy when pg... just a thought... although your temps are low... hmm.. plus they would have picked up on that at the Drs right??? maybe one of the OPKs was defective??

AF was normal and heavy this month. I thought about that too, but I took a test this am and it was neg. i can see one being defective, but 2? i will use another OPK tomorrow and see.My concern was that if I O'd early, and egg was fertilized and in the tube, the HSG dye would now have interfered with that. But yes, my temps are still low so who knows, maybe my urine was more dilute today? ill see what happens tomorrow and hopefully the dr will call with official results and ill ask him. hows everything on your end?


----------



## Afamilygal

Eh.. Fine. Thanks for asking. I Dunno... Feeling a little blah this month. Haven't started doin the bd yet. I'm not feeling jazzed at all... Baby making isn't fun. It's hard and sad.
Such a Debbie downer! Sorry... Think I just need some sleep. Things will be better tomorrow.

Let us know what the doc says mañana, I'll bet you haven't O'd yet. But probably soon!

And good luck to Kate!! Fx!


----------



## 4boys1girl

so no call yet from the doc...still waiting. maybe my urine was diluted yesterday, today OPK looks a bit darker. i am hopefull i will "O" soon. my temps are still LoW only 96.8 this am. been running this low since cycle started. I know it can be hard a sad and frustrating trying to conceive. but try and think of the reward in the end. sooner or later...it will happen (lets hope 'sooner' rather then 'later' ;) have to work tonight grrrr :( ill keep checking on u all. <3kat


----------



## katestar53

The witch arrived this morning, but am feeling much happier than yesterday so now I am with you ladies and fully ready to GO FOR IT :happydance: Also the shopping helped! 

Have topped up with soft cups and preseed so am good to go, just have to wait now till the eggo arrives, FX it comes earlier than last cycle!!! 

Kat - Not sure what to suggest about your OPKs but Im sure you havent OV yet with you temps still being low. FX it happens soon hun

Afamilygal - You sound down today, Im sure a good nights sleep will sort you right out :)

Really hope this is our month girlies, would be fab to start the 9 months together 

xxxxx


----------



## Afamilygal

Aw Kate sweetheart I'm sorry... Boo on that nasty witch! But you are sounding so positive which I am happy to hear. And Yay for shopping! Buy anything super cute? I miss office shoes!! And weetabix... Yummy. You can buy sone here but it's not the same! :)

So I bought some soft cups too, never used them... Is it as gross as I think it could be? I'm feeling very intimidated by them. How long do you wear it for??

And kat, I agree with Kate, doesn't sound like you O'd yet. But hopefully soon!
Hope your test thing cleared the way this month!! Did the dr ever call you?

Seeing my therapist in the am thankfully...she always makes me feel better... Less loca.


----------



## Afamilygal

Whoa! Pressed post too fast, meant to say bye! :) bye gals! Hugs!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Morning girls! afamilygal... good ur seeing therapist, i know that helps. i think it will be a little more positive once you start doing the BD again. as far as the soft cups...bought a new box too. been using for 3 cycles now. i was intimidated too, but they are not bad. sort of like a diaphram. not messy either. i like them. i like that u can walk around all day with the thought they no sperm are escaping...they are all swimming in that little pool with the cervix sittiing in the middle. i feel very positive when i wear it. it says not to leave in for more then 12 hours.... so usually if we BD at night, i stay in bed and sleep and nothing comes out bc i elevate my hips. then in the morn i put the soft cup in before i get out of bed and leave it all day. nothing ever comes out. KATE...u do sound positive and i am glad. u r well prepared too. do either of u use any suppliments? i use fertiliaid, fertile CM, fertiliTea. i hope they do something for me. no call yet from doc...hopefully today. will keep u posted. good day girls ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

happy Saturday ladies! Haven't heard from u both. Hoping things are going ok? Keep in touch when u can. We'll be in the 2WW again soon...can't wait ;)
:) Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi to you both. Been so busy which has been a nice change for me... Havent had too much time to obsess about this which has been refreshing. All good with me here, sadly I'm not sure this will be my month. DH has to go away right during the time I (think) I ovulate... Not sure yet but it looks like it may shape up that way... Blah.
Hope you guys are doing groovy! Xo


----------



## katestar53

Hello ladies :flower:

Hope you both doing ok? My Mum has been visiting from London this weekend which has been nice, dont see her too often so was nice to spend some quality time with her :) So its cd5 for me now, FX I dont have to wait to long to the eggo arrives, I hate all this waiting but am trying not to be too obsessive this month,am going to try and relax about it all this month. Am actually away from next Saturday for a week, have rented a log cabin in Snowdonia National Park, I think a weeks holiday will do me the world of good. 

Kat - Any news from the doctor yet hun? Any sign of the egg yet? 

Afamilygal - Sorry to hear that your OH will be away, FX you OV when is around my dear.

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## 4boys1girl

evening girls! good to hear from you both again. afamily gal... how soon before or after O will ur dh be leaving? there is always a chance if you BD each day orevery other day up until he leaves. right? because sperm can live up to 5 days so build up a good supply before he goes. ya never know.
kate...awesome for cd 5! ur getting there. maybe ur little vacation will bring out the best ;) hope so.
no word from dr. but if he doesnt call tomorrow i will call him. i am at work now and i just pulled up my own report and it is good ...so i am not worried. and it specifically states "patent fallopian tubes, uterine contour unremarkable, and NO MASSES" all good! yay! so i am ending cycle day1t now and had the strongest OPk today. also am feeling cramping on my left side, so i think i am ovulating now. will see what temps do tomorow and so on. i am excited to know all tests good and there is still a chance. we BD the past 3 nights in a row and also 5 days ago. lol. tom am when i get home il see if i can drag him into the bedrom once more before he leaves for work, lol sory if tmi. but i gotta get one last "fresh batch" in before the eggie isnt fertile anymore, right?
i feel positive this month. good things will happen, i can feel it.
what about suppliments? do either of u take anything to enhance fertility?


----------



## 4boys1girl

** cycle day 15 ** sorry for the typo


----------



## katestar53

Evening ladies - cd6 for me, come on eggy, please arrive early!!! 

Yay for the egg Kat, you go and get :sex:!!!! : Seems like you have it covered anyway so FX you catch this bean :) Goods news with your report, I am so pleased for you :happydance: Your sounding very positive this month sweetie, send me some my way!! Am trying to be more postitive this month but its bloody hard! 

In regards to supplements I take that many pills I rattle!! Am currently on Maca, Royal jelly, baby aspirin and a muti-vitamin pre-pregancy pill :wacko: Both Maca and royal jelly are superfoods and are meant to enhance fertility for both men and women. I have my OH on it too, its meant to help the little spermys!!! Also use soft-cups and preseed!!! So FX I get that godamn :BFP: soon otherwise I will be bankrupt soon, all this baby making stuff is so bloody expensive!!!

Afamilygal - How you doing my dearie? 

Kate xxx


----------



## Afamilygal

hey girlies!
yay for Kat's good results! you say you pulled the chart yourself? guessing your a nurse?
or you're in some sort of trouble with your doctor! :)

as for supplements, only a prenatal vitamin and an omega 3 for me. :) its not much but I may be on the road to adding a few more. always been curious about the baby aspirin... its meant to be good for blood flow to the uterus area right? and Kate- the maca sounds interesting. I keep meaning to get some! does it really work??

so get this- so far with the cbfm, I seem to get a high pretty early on, last month was cd8 and the previous month was cd10.. well Im on cd12 and still no high... either my cycles are totally messed up this month OR this is going to be a long one and I dont O till really late in the game. (which screws up my chances with DH being away EVEN more) according to my calculations, if I get a high tomorrow and then have my usual 5-6 days of highs til I peak, then my cycle would be about 32-33 days. mental... and that's the best case scenario! :)
I keep changing my ticker everyday to include another day! :wacko: spaz...

anyhoo, this month is a weird one for me- Im not really feeling it. To be honest, Im kinda distracted anyhow. I would be giving birth to my first child in about 3 weeks so Im feeling kinda overwhelmed and sad :cry: and my hearts just not in it...
Im even tempted to just ask DH if we can sit this one out... I say that then Im all ''Nah, im fine, baby time!" I have this weird sense of urgency- like im going to somehow MISS my one chance. so crazy...

Kate- your holiday sounds fun! make sure to get a lot of :sex: while locked away in your love cabin! :) 

and to Kat- go get those 

anyhoo. thats it for me on this end. Hope ya'll are doin groovy!
xoxo


----------



## Afamilygal

alriiiight, that's annoying. It deleted my last sentence to Kat. Ay yai yai...
it said:

and to Kat- go get those :spermy: !!! FX and Lots of :dust:!!!

FAIRWELL LADIES!!! xoxo


----------



## 4boys1girl

evening ladies! 
afamilygal...so sorry ur feeling glum :( i know i felt that way in february when i should have been delivering too. and worse, my friend was haveing hers! try and relax and if u feel like sitting it out, do it. but if u get that urge - go for it. 
kate...woo hoo cd6! go get um! when do u leave? hope u have a blast! i wish i were going on holiday.
ME...yes I am nurse. i work in a hospital (the same one i had my test at) so thats how i was able to pull the report. still havent heard from the doctor. maybe since it was good he is just waiting to see what happens this month? 
well, my temp nose-dived to 96.7 this am, but after napping for more than 3 hours , it was up to 98.0. so i am hoping it stays up and it means i have in fact O'd. i felt like i did and usualy do around CD 15 or 16. today is 16. weird thing still...my OPKs have all looked positive for 10 days now. i cant see much change. i am trusting my temp and inner feeling to let me know that it happened. hope i am right. i am off tonigt so hopefully will get to BD one laast time this cycle (if egg is still fertile). 
nice hearing from u both. kit
kat


----------



## 4boys1girl

well, at 4am the First Aid sirens started blasting in my window. woke me out of a dead sleep, grrr. so, i got up, went pee, couldnt fall back asleep. then remembered i should have checked my temp BEFORE i got up. damn! so i checked anyway and it was down 96.7 ...WTF! i know it may not be accurate since all the excitement but still ...thats low. finally fell back asleep and when i got up around 7 i checked it, before doing anything, and it was 97.3. so thats still not very high. i most definitely should have O'd, but whats with the temp? maybe i just didnt rest well enough for it to be accurate :/
anyhow, dr called today to confirm my HSG was NORMAL :) theb he said I should wait 2-3 months before calling the fertility specialist...i was like " NOOOOOOOOOO"! i been waiting a yaear already, i dont know if i can wait another 2-3 months. so he suggested i at least wait out this cycle, then call the fertility specialist. ok, i can deal with that ;) i also asked him if the HSG would have interfered with my O, he said no. ok. so I guess I wait the dreaded TWW!! here we go again.
good day ladies!
Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

ack. I HATE when I forget and pee... its so frustrating! what a pain- 4am? sheesh!
BUT I kinda think you need to disregard today's readings and wait for tomorrow... its too inaccurate to base any ideas on it, you know? Ive heard the way to get the best reading is to have been sleeping for a minimum of 4 hours and then check it before peeing or even talking... so wait and see tomorrow... it does sound like you did O.

Thanks for your advice, I think you're right- just take it day by day and see what feels right in my heart. Its actually REALLY nice not stressing about it for once! :)

I have a friend who is about to give birth (same time) and its sucky... I saw her Saturday and she looks so amazing... I keep trying to tell myself that it is too damn hot right now to be 9 months pregnant anyhow! :)

so I still don't have a high yet on my CBFM... its cd13 for petes sake. whats going on? maybe im not ovulating this month? does that happen to people? it just doesnt do it one month when it has been for a few months??

Kate- Did it take a couple cycles for your monitor to acclimate to your body? this is only my second cycle with it but I had borrowed a friend's the month before to test it out (liked it so much I bought my own) so Im only going off 2 cycles worth of info, its just really different this month. 
or maybe Im going to have a REALLY long cycle. is possible I suppose.
I hate the idea that I may not ovulate at all! poo...

good news from the doctor Kat- horray! I hope this is your month! that way you don't have to go to the specialist! I always hear about women giving up and making appointments with a specialist and then they get pg right before! (I know 2 women who that happened to this year alone!) lets hope that's you too!! Have fun in the 2ww! 

its so HOT already- its been 100&#730; everyday! H.O.T!

Hope everyone has a good day. xox


----------



## katestar53

100 degrees, wow that is super hot! Its cold and wet here :cold:! Not sure what is happening with your cycle hun but mine has been all over the place since the MC, the cycle after my MC I ov'd on cd12, last month was cd18 so who knows what will happen this month, FX its earlier that cd18, I hate those stupid long cycles, 33 days, bah! I wouldnt worry too much, Im sure you will ov, heres hoping you get a high 2morrow :) Keep me posted. Not sure about the CBFM getting use to my cycles as I got pregnant on the 1st cycle off using it but they say it can take a fews months. Its always a bugger when you have to start testing on cd7 then not ov till cd18, thats a lotta sticks!! And they arent cheap either :growlmad: Hope your ok hunny, it sucks seeing friends about to pop, epecially when it would of been your time too but like Kat says take this month out, take some time to youself, chill and try and forget about all things baba related. Im might take a month out next month if this isnt my cycle, no BnB, no temping or testing and no :sex: with the intent of getting pregnant. I think its healthy to take time out from TTC, its very exchasting and emotionally draining. But we are here for you sweetie whatever you decide :hugs:

Yay Kat - amglad your HSG is normal, that must be a huge relief :happydance: Heres hoping that you get your :bfp: this month and dont have to see the fertility specialist, I have everything crossed for you my dear. Hope you caught that eggy, Good luck with the 2ww :) 

So am off on holidays on Saturday for one week, yipee! Am cd8 and still low on my CBFM so FX it goes high soon

Bye bye xxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

So I dont know what is going on!! At first I had signs that I thought I O'd before my HSG. Then I truely felt like I O'd between the 15th and 16th CD. My temp have been higher, but only slightly. So now yesterday I kept running to the bathroom bc I felt wet (sorry tmi). the was alot of EWCM! I worked all night and all night kept feeling it. had slight cramping on left side but not anything i would have even noticed if i werent obsessed with every twinge in my body right now. ugh. this is frustrating. not to mention, the OPKs which have been pretty dark all along, and the darkest on CD 15, was SUPER DARK yesterday on CD 18. so now, does this mean i didnt O yet and had my true surge yesterday? that would mean O on CD qo or later? i haver NEVER O'd this late. oh boy. i have the feeling this might be a LONG cycle for me too. and does that mean all that BDing we did is of NO value? oh I am soooo frustrated!


----------



## Afamilygal

well heeeeeello!
im sure you cant wait for the weekend- its nearly here!!! horray!
sounds like maybe you will O when there? how romantic! maybe you will conceive there! Maybe a change of scenery could make a difference! ooo...fx! any highs yet? hope you O early too since you had to wait last month. that seems only fair! :)
:dust:

on my end lets see... on cd15 and still no high! I really don't understand... when I pulled the test stick out of the monitor, it didnt even looked used (know how it looks kind blue/wet and has 1 or 2 lines.. it was still totally white! I may have not peed on it enough, I was so sleepy when I got up) 

But I had saved the urine in a cup (just in case) so I dipped it in the cup for 15 seconds and both the lines were really clear... Ive had O pains AND a lot of CM.. Im so confused...
maybe the monitor is broken or something? I should be using OPKs too... I know I said I may not really go for it this month but Id at least like the chance to decide! :)

thanks for your support on that btw, that was sweet. as much as I want to break from it, I find I cant help myself from going online or daydreaming... its hard! :winkwink:

we are DTD everyday but its more for fun than anything else. especially cause I have no idea when Im due to O this month! :) :holly:

anyhoo, thats it for me. Having lunch with a friend who I havent seen in a while so Im excited to see her.

Miss Kit Kat- hows the 2ww? let me guess- slow?! :)

adios ladies xoox :friends:


----------



## Afamilygal

whoa! we just posted at the EXACT same time! how crazy is that?
im so sorry you are confused too! its sounds as if you are Oing now or about to... plus your temp should have been higher right? 
dont worry about the BDing from before, if you O'd then then you did all you can just do it now!!! :)
but maybe it is something else??? would that make any sense?


----------



## 4boys1girl

Wow...that was weird. we posted at EXACTLY the same time. Great minds think alike ;) 
anyhow...what ese could it be. i think it would be way too early to be haveing anything related to a pregnancy. i think i am Od last night on account of the left cramping. but man oh man...i am usually sooo good about getting alot BDing in BEFORE my eggie arrives. i worry that by the time we BD tonight, the egg might not be fertile anymore. oh I hate this. i spend soo much time analysizing every situation.
that would be funny though if we were Oing at the exact same time, lol. afterall...we thought to post at same time ;) keep DTD and catch that egg. hopefully for me, some of the spermies have survived from a few days ago and can still fertilize my egg.
the bummer...i thought i was in the TWW already and now its like i took 3 steps back! now this wait will seem like forever for sure!


----------



## Afamilygal

ow owy ow ow ow! having some SERIOUS O pains and it hurts! my cbfm must be wrong! wish I had some OPKs...
grumble grumble...

btw, tried the soft cup today. did NOT work. :) I thought it was in and then I went and peed and all the :spermy: fell out!!! so I felt around and sure enough, it was there at the front! maybe it unhooked or I never got it far enough back?
Im scared of it! :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

afamilygal... looks like we are 9ing the same time, so we will be in the same TWW window together. My OPK was super positive again today so since the EWCM has been so abundant...i am taking it as the big O. i will test about the 29th or 30th. How bout u? have been able to BD or has ur husband been away?
Kate...what day are u on? anythin on that fertility monitor yet? keep in touch.
Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Went and bought opk and poas at 10pm and it was too light so I guess I'm not??
Bah!


----------



## 4boys1girl

mybe u caught ur surge on the way down?


----------



## Afamilygal

Crap. Maybe. The cbfm read low again... My temps are still low though so I doubt it. DH leaves tonight, back sun, gone again mon... Grrr... 
Silly baby making...

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Afamilygal

4boys1girl said:


> the bummer...i thought i was in the TWW already and now its like i took 3 steps back! now this wait will seem like forever for sure!

That is a bummer... Stupid 2 ww... Sorry kat! :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Hey ladies, just spent ages writing a post and its gone awol, Im sure I submitted it!!! Any hoo, just wanted to say that I will be out of action for the next week as there is no wifi at the cottage that we have rented. Will be nice to have the break but will miss you guys :) Afamilygal - hope you OV soon sweetie and that you can get in plenty of :sex: before you OH goes away and on Sunday. Yeah, Im not too keen on the softcups either, am never sure if they are in right, will give the another this time but might not bother after that. 

Kat - Hope the 2ww flys by for you my dear, keep busy :)

So am CD10 and got a high today so will defo OV when I away so am hoping the sea air and chill time will help get me my :bfp:, am so excited to have a week off with nothing to do apart from CHILLING and some :sex: here and there!!! 

Adios my lovely ladies, speak to you guys in a week


Kate xxxxxxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Kate...Have a bLAST!! I think you have all positive things in ur near fututre, on account of your romantic cottage get-away :) Please make sure you post to us as soon as you get back and tell us all about it.

Afamilygal... I think if you BD now, before he goes, it covers you for the weekend. then when he is back on Sunday, do it again, and that should keep you covered for the next few days. Hopefully, by then the big O will have happened. I have my FX for you. ;)

Question...my temp dipped today to 97.1. It had been 97.6 or higher the past few days. Prior to that, in the first half of my cycle, it runs 96.5 to 97. So why the dip? does it dip right when O occurs, or just after, then go up? Or does it dip just before? I am so confused with all this Temping stuff. I usually can tell when I O, but now I am just not sure. And I don't know when to consider the start of my 2WW bc I don't know if/when O occured. 

Soft cups... they really are not that bad, are they? I LOVE them. Have used them about 7 times this cycle. What I found out is that if you are laying down when you insert them, you can bear down a bit (which lowers the cervix some) and then the cup sort of just links itself around the cervix. then push upwards near the pubic bone and make sure it goes up high enough to not be pushing on the pubic bone. If it goes beyond the pubic bone, you wont feel it at all, and it stays level all day and no spillage occurs. But remember to elevate your hips/pelvis when laying down and bearing down, or you'll push the semen out. It takes getting used to, but once you have the hang of it, you'll never feel them and should begin to like it. Let me know how it works.

So, got another night of BD in, I am feeling better about that. I was afraid if I am Oing now, the BDing we did days ago, wouldn't be enough. time will tell.

afamilygal...what are your plans while DH is gone. you should PAMPER yourself and try not to think about babymaking, at least while he's gone. I find that the more I think about it, the more distracted I become, even during the BD. Like I am afraid he's gonna accidently pull out or something , LOL, sorry TMI. It's so HARD not to think about it though. you should set up some girlie time with close friends or something.

Keep in touch ladies. Have a good day :)

Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

I think we are all in need of some serious :dust:

Kate- have SO much fun on your holiday- you will be sorely missed here on b&b!!! Like Kat says, we want to hear all about it when you return! But you go and MAKE that :baby: girl!!! 

Kat- sorry you're feeling so confused- this month has been a tough one. not sure why your temps dipped... its all very odd. are you _quite_ sure it isnt related to anything else? I dont mean to get your hopes up but I started felt my implantation 3 days after we DTD last pregnancy and a LOT on day 4. They say that is too early but I know I felt it. so it could be something right? OR your going to O late... just keep BDing til you see the temp rise, just to be sure... our poor DHs... I took a look at my BBT and I tend to dip 2 days before O... what is your pattern?

as far as I go, Im going to keep charting and trying to figure it out. maybe my cbfm wont give me a high and just go straight to a peak in the next few days. its not inconceivable that im just having early O pains on a LONG cycle. If I O 4 days from now, it would just mean its a 33 day cycle. stranger things have happened. but Im OVER fretting about it. Ive resigned this month to not being the one which I am ok with but I will still bd when I can just in case. :)

Kat- thanks for the advice on DH being away. Im going to go and visit my parents this weekend and then go out and stay at my girlfriends lake house for a night or 2 next week so I will stay busy and not let myself go crazy. (that's the idea at least! :winkwink: )
have any palns for this weekend?

xo my lovelies. just thought to say I think you guys are the tits and Im feeling very blessed to have a support group right now... here's some cyber luck for you both!!!
:bfp::bfp::dust::bfp::bfp::dust::bfp::bfp::dust::bfp::bfp::dust::bfp::bfp:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> I think we are all in need of some serious :dust:
> 
> Kate- have SO much fun on your holiday- you will be sorely missed here on b&b!!! Like Kat says, we want to hear all about it when you return! But you go and MAKE that :baby: girl!!!
> 
> Kat- sorry you're feeling so confused- this month has been a tough one. not sure why your temps dipped... its all very odd. are you _quite_ sure it isnt related to anything else? I dont mean to get your hopes up but I started felt my implantation 3 days after we DTD last pregnancy and a LOT on day 4. They say that is too early but I know I felt it. so it could be something right? OR your going to O late... just keep BDing til you see the temp rise, just to be sure... our poor DHs... I took a look at my BBT and I tend to dip 2 days before O... what is your pattern?
> 
> as far as I go, Im going to keep charting and trying to figure it out. maybe my cbfm wont give me a high and just go straight to a peak in the next few days. its not inconceivable that im just having early O pains on a LONG cycle. If I O 4 days from now, it would just mean its a 33 day cycle. stranger things have happened. but Im OVER fretting about it. Ive resigned this month to not being the one which I am ok with but I will still bd when I can just in case. :)
> 
> Kat- thanks for the advice on DH being away. Im going to go and visit my parents this weekend and then go out and stay at my girlfriends lake house for a night or 2 next week so I will stay busy and not let myself go crazy. (that's the idea at least! :winkwink: )
> have any palns for this weekend?
> 
> xo my lovelies. just thought to say I think you guys are the tits and Im feeling very blessed to have a support group right now... here's some cyber luck for you both!!!
> :bfp::bfp::dust::bfp::bfp::dust::bfp::bfp::dust::bfp::bfp::dust::bfp::bfp:

Havent been sure of anything lately, lol. But I did take a HPT right after my HSG bc I wasn't sure. It was neg. Again a few days after that, bc I wasnt sure again what was up with my temps and the OPK tests being so dark. again it was neg. So I think its a LOOONNNG cycle. I have only been temping and charting for a month and a half so not sure yet what my pattern is. I just signed up with fertility friend and filled it out since last month. It suggests that based on my OPKs and EWCM I could O between the 18th annd 21st CD. So, maybe I have, maybe I haven't. But I'll keep BD for sure. 

As far as having O pains... I have been having Left sided cramping for more than a week now. Part of the reason I thought O was occurring. But maybe we just have really nice large mature follicles that are giving us a sign they are ready to be set free ;) I hope so. 

Have to work on sunday night. But I plan on going shopping for DH for fathers day. Gotta get him something good, on account of how well he is tolerating my OBSESSIVE behaviors lately, lol. He's a great Dad too. 

Talk to you soon.
Kat


----------



## 4boys1girl

:flower:
hi ladies! long time no chat :( Just checking in on you both to see how things are going. 

Kate I know u r probably still on holiday, but post when u get back, been thinking of ya.

afamilygal, anything on the monitor yet? how is it going with DH being in and out and getting some BD in? What CD are you on now, and did you O?

As for me, I am on CD 23. this really IS a long cycle. But I am trying so hard to be patient and not "sypmtom spot". I don't even know yet when I ovulated. :shrug: I know I have by now bc my temps are slowy rising each day, and my CM has gone from a wonderful and abundant EWCM to dry and sticky. i just havent figured out which day yet as i am still getting positives on the OPKs. Even fertilityfriend hasn't pinpointed it yet. Oh well, I am taking it lightly, and on a guess based on the above, I will say I am about 4-5 DPO. ok, so not bad, getting there, right? My guess is I will be testing at the very end of the month, maybe the 29th or 30th, if no signs of :witch: AF.

:hugs: Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

hey Kat! sorry about your crazy cycle, what confusion! I appear to be in the same boat and its a bummer. :wacko:

I had mega Ov pains on Thursday and bought OPKs. the line was dark but not dark as or darker than but since then has gotten lighter and lighter by the day.

Then also my temp also went up to post Ov temps on Saturday (so I was thinking "ah, that settles it") BUT the CBFM went up to high so now Im just really confused... I would have said that I O'd on Thurs/Fri (also my good cm cleared up by Sat)
but then this f'ing monitor has thrown a spanner in the works. Im just going to have to see if it gives me a peak... Im back to wanting to TTC but feel like I cant now cause like you, I have no idea what happened! :hissy:

Ill keep B'ding today just in case but I dunno... like you- not expecting anything.

heres my chart in case you have any ideas: Im on cd19 and could be possibly 3dpo (FF thinks its 5 dpo, no idea why) or about to O... ARG!!!

My Ovulation Chart 

well, heres to crazy ass cycles! :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

whoops! * my temps went up on Sunday- sorry.


----------



## Afamilygal

whoa, sorry I am SO tired today. I meant my monitor went up on Sunday, my temps went up Saturday. :dohh:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> hey Kat! sorry about your crazy cycle, what confusion! I appear to be in the same boat and its a bummer. :wacko:
> 
> I had mega Ov pains on Thursday and bought OPKs. the line was dark but not dark as or darker than but since then has gotten lighter and lighter by the day.
> 
> Then also my temp also went up to post Ov temps on Saturday (so I was thinking "ah, that settles it") BUT the CBFM went up to high so now Im just really confused... I would have said that I O'd on Thurs/Fri (also my good cm cleared up by Sat)
> but then this f'ing monitor has thrown a spanner in the works. Im just going to have to see if it gives me a peak... Im back to wanting to TTC but feel like I cant now cause like you, I have no idea what happened! :hissy:
> 
> Ill keep B'ding today just in case but I dunno... like you- not expecting anything.
> 
> heres my chart in case you have any ideas: Im on cd19 and could be possibly 3dpo (FF thinks its 5 dpo, no idea why) or about to O... ARG!!!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> well, heres to crazy ass cycles! :hugs:

Yours looks better than mine for sure! How do you get your fertily friend link into BnB so others can see it? Mine is all over the place. my opk still pos today, but i have to have Od...the CM is definitly not fertile, and dry and sticky so its harder to retrieve. i think you o'd somewhere where it said you did, if so thats awesome because you could be 5 dpo and didnt even know it! only 9 more to go, woohoo.
let me know if u can suggest how to get that link in there. thanks
kat


----------



## Afamilygal

you get the link from FF on the top to the right under sharing click on get code and you want to copy the *bbCode Code*

once you have that, go to your _User CP_ on B&B and click *Edit Signature*

paste and save


----------



## Afamilygal

hello dear! have you ever heard of a fertile focus Ovulation microscope?


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> hello dear! have you ever heard of a fertile focus Ovulation microscope?

Hi! n0... i am gonna check it out now. Thanks for the info on posting the ff chart. I think i did it right.


----------



## 4boys1girl

ok...not so sure i did it right. when i clicked the link, the page is blank?


----------



## Afamilygal

No it's not, I can see your chart


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey little lady! Just checking in with you. The same for me here with my high reading on the cbfm and high temps... Still confused! :)
hope all is well with you? What day do you think you're on now?

Miss you Kate! Hope you're having fun!! 

Xo


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> Hey little lady! Just checking in with you. The same for me here with my high reading on the cbfm and high temps... Still confused! :)
> hope all is well with you? What day do you think you're on now?
> 
> Miss you Kate! Hope you're having fun!!
> 
> Xo

Good morning! :flower:
So FF just updated my chart and is saying I O'd on Sunday, which would make me 3DPO :shrug: I think I O'd Friday or Saturday on account of the EWCM being just prior, also having had O pains and on Saturday, there was thia tiny stretch of blood in my CM. They say sometimes O can cause a tiny bleed. either way, I am 3-5 DPO. I guess it would be to soon for ANYTHING. I don't FEEL any different. I saw your chart, it looks good. I guess the best determination is the thermal shift? It seems that its what FF goes by. DH and I did SOOOOO MUCH BD the week prior to O, because I thought I would O then. So now really I only got 2 BD in during my fertile window :cry: (according to FF). Gosh this stuff is hard. Its like trying to catch a fish, with your hands!!! :wacko: 
How are you feeling? Anything new to obsess about? tiredness? bloated? sore bbs? and so on? keep me posted


----------



## Afamilygal

hi!
you are SO right about it being hard- your fish analogy was a good one! :)
I hope you were able to catch the egg! I know 2 times doesnt seem like a lot but it only takes once! so you never know... Im rooting for you!!

I guess I did O on Thursday/Friday but I also didnt bd that much... we shall see!
Theres a chance I never O'd at all- thats what the woman at cbfm hotline seems to think. but if not then why did my temps rise? and so far they have stayed up (its been 5 days now) :shrug:

anyhoo... no symptoms or anything, I feel totally normal except my cm has dried up and it never normally does (but if I never O'd that would make sense too) and I had bad headaches up until yesterday. not sure thats a sign this early though. my bbs are fine and my tummy isnt doing anything out of the ordinary. 

Hope youre having a lovely day &#10084;


----------



## 4boys1girl

I don't know about your monitor, but your chart looks great! i will keep an eye on my temps to make sure I O'd too. But here is a pic of my OPKs. Do you see a difference in the dark ones? I can't figure which is positive, they all look the same. :shrug::shrug::shrug:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_003640.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Afamilygal

I see what you mean about cd23! so confusing... they all look really dark to me. from 19 to 23 really... 22 looks a little lighter than 23... how many days does it normally stay that dark? is that the darkest it has ever gotten?


----------



## Afamilygal

id say 19 or 23 are the darkest


----------



## Afamilygal

also, I think FF is wrong and I O'd on thurs/fri so I was 1dpo on Saturday (that sound right?) making me 5dpo. (like you- maybe!)


----------



## 4boys1girl

I see what you are saying. Or, maybe you O'd on Tues, where you have the largest temp dip, which would make you farther then you thought? It's all sooo confusing! 
the 23rd test has a small dent in it, not sure you can tell from the pic. so thats why I wasn't sure about it. I thought the dent is making it look darker than it is. The 19th does look dark and if it is the tru positive, then I still could have O'd either the next day or two days later, right? which would have been fri or sat which i predicted. that would make me 4 or 5 DPO. NUTS NUTS NUTS!!! Damn, this is CRAZY! I guess we will know if and when we get AF.


----------



## Afamilygal

when do you test OPKs?


----------



## 4boys1girl

My cycles are usually 26-28 days, with O occuring day 14-16. so I usually start testing around day 10. This Moth was the first time I bought a 20 pack, so I can test more. Also, I wanted to test on day 9 bc it was the day I had that HSG test, and I was nervous afterwards that I would have O'd early and knocked the little bugger right out the tube. i think I have 2 or 3 more tests left, so Ill just use them til they are gone. you?


----------



## Afamilygal

this was my month of trying them and I only started last Thursday (cd15) when during the day do you take them? I cant hold my pee for anywhere near 4 hours so Im not sure when to do it...


----------



## Afamilygal

my *first month- 'scuse


----------



## 4boys1girl

Well, I have read in several different sites and on most packaging, that you shouldn't hold your urine, or use FMU with the OPK. Reason being...we all have a small level of LH in our system already, but the surge of LH related to O happens mid-day. So, therefore it says to test between 2pm and 8pm, daily. so I just wait until anytime after noon, and test when it's time to pee again. I think the last brand that I bought was ultrasensitive beause usually there isn't any line until close to surge day. another reason you shouldn't use FMU...u dont want concentrated urine to make it look like you are surging when you are not.


----------



## Afamilygal

ah ha... where do you buy yours from? online? I need to buy more. and get THIS, Im having small pains in my left side again- O pains? WTF?! back to being really confused...


----------



## 4boys1girl

lol, i have been getting them to. but since my CM has dried up and my temps have risen, I just keep ignoring them. Maybe we can feel the egg as it moves through the tube? OOOOHHH ...maybe the eggi is dividing and gbrowing bc it has been fertilized and since the FT are so narrow, maybe thats what we feel? Wouldn't that be nice? ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

oh yeah, and then my mind tells me "maybe u haven't really O'd yet" and then I get panicky and feel a huge desire to BD "just in case"


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> ah ha... where do you buy yours from? online? I need to buy more. and get THIS, Im having small pains in my left side again- O pains? WTF?! back to being really confused...

Oh, forgot to answer this. I have used several. In the past I have used Dollar Tree cheapies, but that was before I understood how to use them, so not sure how good they are. I have bought internet cheapies, from EARLY-PREGNANCY-TESTS.com, and I like them. they are not too sensitive. But this month was the first time I went to WALMART and bought their brand, which is supposed to be comparable to Answer brand strips. Box of 20 cost 20bucks. They work, but I think they may be too sensitive. I have had dark OPKS sincew CD 9!!!! I think if I do not get my BFP this cycle, i will go back to using the internet cheapies.


----------



## 4boys1girl

So how is everything today? Just checking in.


----------



## Afamilygal

why hello! everything is good, I think Im going to order some opk's from early pregnancy tests.com too and start from early on like I should have cause my monitor isn't being so reliable these days!
but all is well, so far my temps are still up but no symptoms besides those pains yesterday which have gone away. what about you? you still having them? I hope they are the FT travelling eggs! :) wouldnt that be something?
I wonder how Kate is getting on, she will have O'd by now and probably be right behind us.
Wouldnt it be WILD if we all got our :bfp:s at the same time??
this could totally be your month- didnt you say that lots of people got pg after doing the hysterosalpingogram?

So when will you test? Im going to try really hard to hold out until after af is due if she doesnt come. its just SUCH a bummer to see the one lonely line...

I found all the baby stuff I had collected stuffed in a bag in my closet so I put it all away in a box :cry: (it made me sad -I had made this cute little hat that looks like an apple) it was kind of cathartic though. Its so strange to think that I would giving birth in around 7 days (although I probably would have been late) did you say a little prayer or anything when it was your 'time'? I keep thinking Id like to do something special to say goodbye, I feel like I never really got to...

anyways, enough of the depressing stuff! :) 
Hope your doin good!
:hug:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Seriously, I keep having thoughts and visions of us all writing about our BFPs. It WOULD be EXCITING! I kept thinking I would have my answer in JUNE, for some reason, this month stands out to me. But since I O'd late, I won't be due for AF unitl about July4th. But I might test on the 30th, just for June's sake. I'll use my 10miu IC and see what happens. I totally expect neg. but won't test again until after AF due. So far, no more pains. Just a few "butterflies" here and there. I try not to think about any of it, because I never know if its just all in my head. MY DEFENCE = IGNORANCE. Guess Kate will have alot to read about when she is back, and hopefully, a lot to tell us about. can't wait. I am back to work tonight and tom night ... YUCK!! So I probably wont be on as often, but I will check in. I am sooo tired of the night shift. I have to work Thurs/Fri, then Mon/Tues, then Thurs. The only good thing is it will keep me distracted during this very long wait.
Last night I was craving chocolate, which I usually do before AF. so I wasn't thrilled with the idea, but still wanted some. I told my DH I was craving chocolate, and he was like "it can mean 1 of 2 things...either your knocked up, or you expect me to go to the store and get it for you". lol, it made me giggle to hear him say "i am knocked up". lol, anyhow, he went to store to get it ;)
The weather here is HORRIBLE!! raining constantly, and thunderstroms with hail too. makes the time go even slower bc there isn't much to do :(
How is it by you? wait, where do you live anyway, in the US or UK?


----------



## Afamilygal

I hope your visions come true! :) thats cute about the chocolate- what a sweet DH (sweet-get it? har har) FX to being knocked up!! 

Im in the US, in Texas (hence our EXTREMELY hot weather.) right now its overcast but SO humid... blah. BLAH I say!
hope work is a good distraction for you, Ill be sad to not chat as much :( Can you check B&B at work or are you keep really busy? being an nurse must be intense.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Being a nurse on the unit I work IS INTENSE! I work orthpeadic/neurology. Last night was hell, and it didn't help that I got into an arguement with one of my co-workers. It's all the stress that does that :wacko:

So I am ready to sleep the day away (and one more DPO :thumbup: ) how are you feeling? I swore I wouldn't symptom spot, but last night I kept feeling a wave a nausea, then it would pass. Kept ignoring it, but that made me think more. Couldve been bc I was just sooo busy. Anyway, I promise I 
wont symtom spot ANYMORE. I feel like an ASS, lol.

I am on the east coast...New Jersey, by the shore. It has been HORRIBLE weather, been raining for about a week straight. So much for the start of summer, right?!


----------



## Afamilygal

It could have been exhaustion OR your KNOCKED UP!!! ;)
yay! I hope so! Nausea is not a symptom for me, I get it frequently... My temp went up to 98.6 today though which it has never been before! And I done feel ill or anything. Well, I checked it at 6 20 which was early and I went back to sleep and treid again at 7 which is when I typically get up and it had gone up so maybe cause I had wojen once (but I didn't get up)
We shall see!
Stupid cbfm is still reading high. I think I should stop now it's just wasting expensive sticks! But I'm scared to in case I miss something! :)
Your job sounds tough but probably rewarding right? I've always thoughthat would be ahold job to have. (except working nights!!)
xox


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> It could have been exhaustion OR your KNOCKED UP!!! ;)
> yay! I hope so! Nausea is not a symptom for me, I get it frequently... My temp went up to 98.6 today though which it has never been before! And I done feel ill or anything. Well, I checked it at 6 20 which was early and I went back to sleep and treid again at 7 which is when I typically get up and it had gone up so maybe cause I had wojen once (but I didn't get up)
> We shall see!
> Stupid cbfm is still reading high. I think I should stop now it's just wasting expensive sticks! But I'm scared to in case I miss something! :)
> Your job sounds tough but probably rewarding right? I've always thoughthat would be ahold job to have. (except working nights!!)
> xox

LOL "KNOCKED UP" :haha:

still makes me giggle. I slept all day, still tired, but thats not unuasual after working a night after being off for 3 nights. Do u work days? everyday? the good thing about being a nurse in the hospital is working 3 twelve-hour shifts, instead of five 8-hour shifts. get to have more days off. and of course if I do fall PG, I get to have VIP treatment in the hospital ;)

Gotta go now and get ready for work. hope tonight is better then last night. have a good night ;)


----------



## Afamilygal

I could not be more confused If I tried. my temperature went up again today (I felt really tired yesterday but didnt have a fever during the day) and when I put it into FF it changed my O date to 3 days ago (I guess cause it keeps going up?)
maybe I am getting sick, I do feel really tired and my head has been killing me.
but anyways, I havent dtd for a while now so If I O'd 3 days ago then I TOTALLY missed it. and so did my monitor (still says high!)
If I was pg, my temps wouldnt keep going up would they?
What do you think?


----------



## Afamilygal

I went back to FF and went through all the days and realized I never put the dark OPK in the tests so I did and it went back to where it was... but Im still really confused.
I cant find anywhere that rising temps are a sign, just if they stay high for over 18 days...


----------



## 4boys1girl

OMG..thats soo interesting. I have read about 'tri-phasic' patterns. Your temp can rise a second time somewhere in the middle of the LP if PG. Hope your not sick :wacko:
The chart does look sort of tri=phasic to me. FF is suppose to indicat when they pick up a tri-phasic pattern, but maybe it needs a few more temps to determine that (like w/ ovulation). :shrug:
How long is your LP usually?


----------



## Afamilygal

13 days


----------



## Afamilygal

I hope Im not sick too. I have low energy and my head has been killing me but I took my temp just now and it said 97.06... ARRRRGGG!!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> 13 days

ok, so we've got just 5 SHORT days left to figure out whats going on with you. It's kind of exciting...this could be a GOOD thing ;) Let's hope so :thumbup:


----------



## Afamilygal

a good thing or Ive got some dreadful disease which is planning to ATTACK!! :)
jeez... now im nervous.


----------



## Afamilygal

I dont think BBT typically keep rising though.


----------



## 4boys1girl

idk. i did a search, and like you said, i couldn't find anything on that. just abot rises post ovulation and the continued elevated temp beyond usual LP length. Do you feel sick?


----------



## Afamilygal

not really. occasionally I feel a teeny bit nauseated but nothing like I normally do so if it were a tummy bug, I think Id be very sick by now. those tend to hit me hard. Im tired though. I had a flu shot back in October...

I guess Ill just have to wait and see... why is my temp not up now though? maybe it was a bad reading this morning... Maybe tomorrows will shed some light on this.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Yes, I think we will have a clearer picture tomorrow. maybe you were haveing a hot-flash. My the 'implantation' was giving you a hot-flash ? ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

starting to become doubtful :( I dont want to be doubtful, but I feel like I always do the week before AF. CM still dry and what little a can gather for examination is changing, like it always does. from white to yellowish to now tan (almost brownish, but not quite). also, the chocolate desires are getting crazy, and I ALWAYS feel this way the week before AF. This is a bummer. AF not actually due until next Mon, but I already feel her presence. I feel like POAS just to convince myself not to get my hopes up anymore when I see the BFN. How can one go from sooo hopeful, to soo doubtful so fast? this sucks!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

oohhh honey... dont worry yet, your craving could be pg cravings! and as far as the cm goes, arent lots of women dry if pg? its so early to know either way. alot could change in a week!
If it would make you feel better you could poas Friday with fmu. it would be 4 days early but it could read a bfp already right? if I were you I would try to wait til tuesday if af doesnt show (ive got all my fingers and toes crossed she doesnt!!) its easier for me to get a new cycle than see the bpn but its whatever will make you feel better.

Im sorry your feeling blue. I felt the same way driving home just now. not signs just a feeling... its so tough- all of this is. 

Im here for you though!!! chin up darling, it aint over til the fat lady sings!!!
BIG huge hug :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

I appreciate that. I am not really so 'down'. More like disappointed. I have gotten used to having AF each month by now, but I really hoped after having the HSG test, this would be my month. i know it's silly, and there is still time. I will still try and hold off until thurs, the 30th. It will be 4 days before AF actually due, but maybe with a FRER it will be accurate. If it Neg, I need to be ready. I needs to sink in so when AF gets here, I already expect her. Maybe, I am just tired. I worked all night last night and only slept 3 hours today, grrr. I am cranky. Just had a chocolate milkshake, which was delicious, but man, now I am totally sluggish and FULL.
Tomorrow will be a better day. I will be checking on your temp reading for tom for sure. Hope it stays up or goes higher indicating possible second rise. woo hoo, that would be GRAND ;)
Have a great night!
:hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

weeeell it didnt stay up... im wondering if I was reading it wrong all along. I got 2 thermostats out this morning and did it 3 times. the first one said 98.6 then (i think?) and then the last 2 said 98.1 & 98.19 so... who the f knows whats going on with that. its plausible that I got a bad reading OR read it wrong the past 2 days...

but anyhoo. Im still above my coverline but much more in the normal arena of where I should be right about now.
sheesh.

Im back to expecting nothing. aside from the headaches and occasional twinge in my left side,I feel normal. anyhoo, thats it for me. Hope you slept well friend!
Hugsxo


----------



## 4boys1girl

Morning! I slept ok. Here is my question ... I usually fall asleep fine and sleep soundly, without disturbance, for several hours. But I usually wake around 3am to pee. So, just to be safe, in case I forget later, I temp before I get up. around that time my temp is always higher, at 97.9 or 98. When I go back to bed, I don't sleep well from that point on, I toss and turn alot. But then I always try to check my temp around 7 am and it is always about 97.45. So, which is the better temp to use? I use the lower, because it is my morning temp before getting up for the day. But, would it be better to use the temp taken AFTER an UNDISTURBED few hours of sleep, rather then the RESTLESS sleep? Either way I am still over my coverline, but with the lower temp, its not by much. Just a thought...let me know what you think. Feeling better today ;) Hope the day goes smoothly, and quickly. The plus is that its NOT raining!! Woo Hoo, finally, first sunshine in more than a WEEK!! Gotta love it! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Afamilygal

hmm... I would go with the first temp reading. I know you need a minimum of 4 hours sound sleeping. by 3 am I think you will have gotten that unless you go to sleep really late? the latter part of your sleep pattern seems like it could change your temp reading cine you're not sleeping well.


----------



## katestar53

Hello ladies!!! So much to catch up on, sorry I havent been on sooner, got back yesterday and our internet broadband has broken so can only get online on my phone, rubbish! my phone is really poo so cant really read stuff propely so will have a catch up at work 2morrow, hope ur both ok and that the 2ww is going quickly! The holiday was AMAZING, am so relaxed and revived! Am about 5dpo now but thats just a guess has I havent been temping. Will have a proper catch 2morrow at work, have missed you guys x x x


----------



## Afamilygal

KATE!!!!!!!! missed you SOOO much!!! you certainly do have a lot to read LOL, Kat and I have been keeping each other busy! So glad you had a great time! you must tell us about it manana! xo


----------



## 4boys1girl

:flower:

We missed ya, been keeping each other busy. Glad your back, and enjoyed your vacation. Can't wait to hear all about it. So, you are not far behind us as far as DPO. Good, we can all finish off the wait together. Nice to see you back online. Have a good day

:hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Im having what I could describe as AF pains... but its early. good sign? bad sign?


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> Im having what I could describe as AF pains... but its early. good sign? bad sign?

you mea , like cramps? idk. i have heard implataion can cause cramping, so maybe its a good sign. :shrug:


----------



## Afamilygal

yeah cramps. its mild though. just feels like AF is coming... and Ive got some new cm (tmi- its kinda clumpy... and white. ?)


----------



## 4boys1girl

thats good, i think. r u usually dry at this time? what has the cm been like before? is there a lot of it, i heard thats a good sign.


----------



## Afamilygal

No not a lot, I was really dry up until a few hours ago. Around this time normally there is a lot and its watery..
But you know, If I never ov'd then maybe my body is trying to get back to normal...
Who knows... I want to feel hopeful but I think month has been soo uber confusing, i don't know what to think.


----------



## Afamilygal

Ive had a thought. a crappy one that would explain the AF cramps... If I never O'd then my cycle could very well be 26 days like last cycle or 28 instead of 30 like I was predicted (if Ovulated) which means I could be getting AF cramps cause Im going to get AF as early as Tues... boo... I hope not. 
stupid baby making... why do you toy with us so? :(
G'night girlies


----------



## 4boys1girl

I know just what you mean. But I really think you O'd. It sure looks like it judging by your chart. How long is ur LP usually? I'll keep my hopes up for you. 
So, I caved today and used one of my internet cheapies test. I had to. I was so doubtful and I always feel like seeing the negative (although I don't want to see it) it helps me mentally prepare for AF arrival. Of course it was neg. then, about an hour later, I glanced at it and there was this dull line, that wasnt there before. The dumb line was not pink though. It looked like a shadow. I kept looking at it in different light to decide what it was. I even tried to take a pic of it, but it didn't show up. So, I decided, it must be a ghost line, an evaporation line. first time I ever had one. I read about them all the time and always wondered what they are. so, I left it, and when I checked it again about an hour later, the stupid line was completely gone. Weird! But, since I already expected a negative, I didn't get my hopes up. But I can see how those dumb ghost lines can truely trick people. At least I got the POAS urge out of my system (for a day or two). I am only 7 or 8 DPO, so I have to try and wait it out.


----------



## katestar53

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wellllllll hello lovely ladies:flower: 

I have had so much to catch up on, have just been reading through the posts now so am fully update with you gals!!!! Am super annoyed that I havent got internet at home, really wanted to show some pictures of my vacation and of course chat with you guys. Got into work this morning and have been super busy all day, had over 100 emails to work through so feel like I already need another holiday! Plus I managed to get sunburn yesterday sat in the garden so have sunstroke as well!!! Oh well, at least its kept my mind off the horrible 2ww!!! So, let me give you my news, the holiday was so relaxing, did nothing but bonk :sex:, walk, eat and read!!!!! 

The weather held out for us and did some amazing walks with the puppy. Didnt think about TTC once (tell a lie, maybe a few times but was so nice not to have it on my mind). Didnt bother temping as felt too much like hard work so am a bit lost as to where I am atm! I had my first high last Monday and 2nd on Tuesday so at a guess I OV either Tuesday/Wednesday. Dont really get pains or EWCM so its really hard to pin point when it happened but at a guess Im 5/6dpo. So we liked had :sex: every day from last Saturday, was meant to be dtd every other day till I went high but as we were on our holidays it felt natural to dtd every day, so who knows, FX I have caught this egg as the thought of another cycle brings me to tears!! Not had many symptoms so far apart from Saturday had shooting pains/cramps with felt like it could be implantation but at 4/5dpo its properly too early, who knows!!! Really hope this is our cycle, would be grand to all get our :bfp: together and start the next part of our journey, I have everything crossed as it would be so amazing! 

Afamilygal - Just had a look at your chart and I more than certain you did ovulate as you temps have stayed above the cover line, so did your CBFM go peak this cycle? Your temps do look really good chick, looked like you had a good dip on 9dpo, could possibly be implantation, FX! Sorry to hear that you are sad as it is nearly your due date, I reakon you should treat yourself on that day, go for a nice meal or for a picnic, or maybe you could plant some flowers in your yard. Its so hard but we are here for you hun :hugs: The AF cramps sound like a really good sign, they say that implantation craps feel like your AF is coming so am really hoping that this is the case :)

Kat  How are you doing sweetie? Your chart is looking super good also. Sorry that you got a :bfn: but it is still really early, when is the :witch: due? Maybe leave it till 12dpo and test then as you dont want to be disappointed or if you can try to wait till your due. Its so hard though as a fellow POAS addict its takes a hell of a lot of will-power to say no!!! Its like they are calling us from the kitchen cupboard, pee on me, pee on me!!!!! But like a family gal says, its not over till the fat lady sings!!!!Hope your sleeping better and that you are getting your chocolate fix!!! (Chocolate makes everything seems ok!)

Sorry for waffling on girls, feels great to be back :) 

:hug::hug::hug::hug:

P.S - Manged to find a picture online of where we stayed, its was so cute, in the middle of nowhere with only sheep for company!! Was so lush, want to be back there now!!

Kate xxxxxxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

wow Kate... that place DOES look amazing. Talk about NATURAL... :winkwink::winkwink: I bet! So glad you got to go and relax a bit. Soon, I hope you can post pics. 

Sleep is not good. :sleep::sleep: I dont know why. last night i tossed and turned ALL NIGHT LONG. Now today, I don't wanna get up. It's 9am here, and I am STILL in bed. Good thing is that all the kiddies are sleeping too :thumbup:

I don't mind the BFN (well...sort of). I feel like if :witch: is coming, it helps me mentally prepare. I O'd late this cycle, so AF isn't due until July 3rd (FF says 4th). I know its early, I am 8/9 DPO now. I read all kinds of announcements and threads yesterday about early BFPs, so It kinda makes me think the BFN is a true BFN. We will see. I have time. I work tonight and tom, and so since I am a stickler on using FMU, I wont be testing because I stay up all night, and pee all night too. After a normal nights sleep on wed, i will most likely try again on thurs am.


----------



## katestar53

Oh sweetie, there is nothing worst than when you cant sleep :( Glad all the kids are still asleep, have you tried having a hot bubble bath right before bed, that sometimes helps me. Do you read? I always have to read before bed and I literally have to read till my eyes start closing otherwise I would never get to sleep!!! Hope you sleep better 2night my dear :) 

Dont worry too much about the :BFN: when I was pregnant before the MC io got a :bfn: on 10dpo then a very very almost not there faint on 12dpo then a definate postitive 14dpo so please dont give up hope yet chick, we are all routing for you :hugs:

Hope you have a great day :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

I usually have no trouble falling asleep. I am usually 'out' before I hit the mattress, lol. I will need to try and nap today, because tonight I DEFINITLY don't get to sleep. I work nights, from 7pm to 730 am. I hate it! One of these days I am going to find a calm, quiet, peaceful, less stressful office job. No NIGHTS, NO WEEKENDS, NO HOLIDAYS!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention about the bath. I never take baths when ttc conceive, or even after conceiving. The hot water can (supposedly) raise your body temp too much and cause a MC. I am always soo nervous about taking baths. Even the shower I dont make too hot. Its just one of those things I can bring myself to chance. If I am between mensus and Ovulation, then I will, but not any other time.


----------



## Afamilygal

firstly (to Kat), Kate is right- I also had a bfn on 10dpo so for most women it is just too early. Dont let it upset you yet as it means nothing. some women will get one earlier but only 40-something%. not high. the percentages get higher every day closer to the day past AF. Thursday will be 11/12 dpo for you so you will have a better shot at it reading it (but even then it could be too early) sorry about the evap line, that must have caused you some heartache. Ive never had one either but Ive also always wondered what they were. :(

and as far as sleep goes, maybe you will sleep better tonight since you are so tired. sometimes if I wear myself out I sleep best. try going for a little run or something. exercise always helps me sleep better, that and a heating pad! :) (im SUCH an old lady...) btw, I slept horribly when I was pg so that could be a good sign! work will keep you busy and hopefully keep your mind out of your uterus.

and to Kate- *welcome back!!!* its great to have you back with us. Your trip sounds heavenly. Ill bet the 'break' has done you a world of good. sounds like you guys had some good family time. How old is your doggie again? good walkies must have hit the spot.
Mine is nearly 4 (shes our fur baby :) ) I called her that the other day and DH looked at me like Id lost the plot!) Lol. :haha: shes totally afraid of bicycles and an 'episode' last week means she wont go on a walk with me, its been 6 days now- what a wuss! Im hoping she will snap out of it soon. nutter.

anyhoo. feeling good today. Also want to say that you guys are great. Im so happy to have you both to go through this with.
muchos besos!


----------



## Afamilygal

4boys1girl said:


> I usually have no trouble falling asleep. I am usually 'out' before I hit the mattress, lol. I will need to try and nap today, because tonight I DEFINITLY don't get to sleep. I work nights, from 7pm to 730 am. I hate it! One of these days I am going to find a calm, quiet, peaceful, less stressful office job. No NIGHTS, NO WEEKENDS, NO HOLIDAYS!!

:( Hug. work that nap girl!!


----------



## Afamilygal

4boys1girl said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention about the bath. I never take baths when ttc conceive, or even after conceiving. The hot water can (supposedly) raise your body temp too much and cause a MC. I am always soo nervous about taking baths. Even the shower I dont make too hot. Its just one of those things I can bring myself to chance. If I am between mensus and Ovulation, then I will, but not any other time.

really? I dont have a nice bath anymore otherwise I would take a bath (or 2) everyday! I do take hot showers though- is that bad too? (well , not now I dont its to f'ing hot!!)
I didn't while I was pg either and it was horrible... tepid water sucks. after the MC I took SCALDING hot baths in Colorado everyday for hours. :) god bless hot baths.


----------



## 4boys1girl

afamilygal...NICE, I LIKE that your temp 'dipped' then went back up ;)lookin' good!

BTW...if you don't mind my asking...what is your NAME? lol
Seems silly to ask, but I feel like since we hhave all been chatting for more than a month now, and we all know I am KAT (KATHLEEN), and KATE is KATE(I think, lol), seems silly to keep writing out afamilygal. I do like the screenname though, it suits you ;) 
Anyhow, you don't have to say if you dont want to. We still love you as afamilygal, either way. I too am SOOOOO happy and APPRECIATIVE to have you both to share thoughts, experiences, and emotions with. Such great friends, thank you!


----------



## Afamilygal

ha ha, you can call me Rose.


----------



## 4boys1girl

:wave:

ROSE...lovely to meet ya, lol ;)


----------



## Afamilygal

howdy! and Kate- I forgot to answer you- my cbfm never gave me a peak time. I took an opk which turned out to be pretty dark when I thought I was O'ing and then the monitor went up to high right after. mental... :shrug: thats why I dont know what happened.

AH! also I meant to mention this to you guys earlier (cant believe I forgot!) but I had really weird cramps last night while trying to go to sleep. it felt like strange little waves that pulled and released, pulled and released... it felt crazy- like my (tmi) pubic hair was being pulled slowly from the inside. weird right? :haha: and when it went away, I felt a wave of nausea but it quickly passed.

no idea if thats a good thing or If just Im paying extra close attention to EVERY little thing cause this has been such an odd cycle. (probably)
I also have had cramping and feel wet all day long now and I keep thinking its AF for her monthly dues. (stay away witch!) but when I wipe there isnt much cm... but it FEELS like there is...not cool.

so do you guys think Im going crazy?? I know that when you want something badly your mind can do some major trickery so Im trying to be realistic about this...


----------



## 4boys1girl

I don't think your crazy. It sounds like all good reliable, signs. Sometimes as the uterus expands you do get that pulling/tugging sensation. And it gets worse as pregnancy progresses, can be very painful at times. there are ligaments that hold it in place, they are called the 'round ligaments'. these are what stretch. I hope this is whats happening to you ;) the wet feeling I think it a good sign. Do you ever check CM internally? sometimes you can get a better description of it like that.

I am trying to ignore every little thing going on with me too. However, I can't seem to ignore these stupid hotflashes. they are crazy bad hotflashes, that make me feel dizzy and flushed and like my heart is racing. I DO remember feeling this way when I became pregnant with my daughter. I am trying not to get my hopes up with this, but I keep thinking back to that. Its part of what kept me up last night. That and this strange taste in my mouth, I cant describe. Who knows. We are so silly picking at every little thing. And they are probably things that would never occur to us if we weren't ttc, right.

I am about ready for my nap now, so Ill chat later girls. :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

wa-hay! hot flashes and dizzy spells you say? and a metallic taste? those are TOTALLY symptoms!!! YIPPEE!!!
too true about if we werent paying attention, we wouldnt think much of it but its SO hard not to. Last month I really didnt think I was and this cycle has more hope (weirdly since Im not even sure I O'd for petes sake) and although it is so disappointing when it doesnt turn into a pregnancy, it is still hope.

my best friend just called me and told me she is pregnant. She and I mc'd at the same time (2 weeks apart- it was so sad) so I am really and truly happy for her. I couldnt tell her that I am trying (DH and I made a pact not to tell any of our friends or family- not even my mom which is so hard, we talk about everything) It adds too much pressure otherwise... so now I REALLY want to get my :bfp: COME ON EGGY!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!

sadly, I feel as if I have AF pains and it feels all too familiar (sniff) but I am not going to give up hope!!!!

HUGS!!


----------



## Afamilygal

good morning cadettes! 
I slept horribly last night and I am pooped. yick. I woke up at 2 and thought maybe I should temp now in case I dont sleep well when I go back to sleep so I did and my temp was 97.6 (my usual pre-O temp) I was so bummed that I couldnt sleep, kept telling myself it was ok and Ill get it next time but I just tossed and turned. Then my dog started heaving so I had to run outside with her and watched her eat grass for 15 min. :dohh: so anyways, when I woke up today, I checked temp again (with 2 thermostats) and they were 98.43 and 98.3 after that...

I thought that my mid-night temps would be higher?
I dont know what to make of any of it. And FF is saying they think the reading is inaccurate (with that little empty circle) but also, I have a runny nose and did last night too. keep having to blow my nose/spit out guk so maybe Im getting sick... :( hope not...

I poas after my reading and it was BFN of course. Im 11dpo so it could be too early but Im having my doubts... still got my hope, but got my doubts too. :)

This blows. if AF is going to come, I wish it would just come you know? so I can get on with it! sheesh!

ok, rant over! how are you fine women this morning (or afternoon now for Kate?)


----------



## katestar53

So no more hot baths for me or my OH :cry:, am going to stick to tepid showers from now on! I do love my baths though, especially as its always cold and wet here! 

Sounds like you two have really promising symptoms :thumbup: No wonder your confused Rose, I wonder why the CBFM only went to high? Did you have OV cramps or EWCM? FX for you my dear that the little eggy did make an appearence and the little spermys caught it. In answer to your question, my little fur baby (love that name!!!) is 7 months old and an absolute darling! It was so much fun seeing her on the beach on holiday, she looked so free! I live in a city so its not offen she gets to run around. Arw bless your little dog, Im sure she will want to go out again soon, you might have to bribe her with treats! 

Kat- Hope you slept better last night :) Your sypmtoms sounds really good, I know what you mean though, we almost look for symptoms that most likely arent there in the first place but stay hopeful and postitive :) When I was pregnant I didnt even feel pregnant till about 5 weeks, and it is so confusing with early pregnancy sypmtoms being the same as the :witch:! I guess its Mother Natures way of having a joke with us! 

So am about 6/7dpo now, had some cramping last night, like stabbing pains. Not quite AF cramps but still noticeable. They went away after about 5 mintues so am PRAYING and HOPING that was implanation, COME PLEASE GIVE ME A :nfp:!!!!!! 

This 2ww has gone quite quickly so far, not sure when I am going to test. Am going away this camping for my friends birthday so will try and wait till Monday but will be itchin to POAS come Friday. Will have to sit on my hands!!!!

Have a fab day ladies :)

:dust: & :hug:


----------



## katestar53

Hahaha we must of posted at the same time!!!! Sorry that you slept badly duckie :( How long had you been asleep for when you took your temp? I think they say that you should of been asleep for 3 hours or more. I reakon you just foregt about the temperature from last night as you had disturbed sleep and maybe see what its says 2morrow. How long is your lutheal phase? At what dpo does your temp usually drop? Also if you getting sick that might have made you temps go haywire? Your poor little woofie, hope she is feeling better today. My little fur baby was stick on holiday in front of loads of people, she had just had some ice cream and it didnt agree with her! Then she did a big wee, was very embrasssed! 

Booooooooooo to the :bfn:, still early so FX hun. I am seriously fed up of seeing :bfn:'s, I make it worst my going to the BFP Annoucements to look at post from preggo ladies, should stop doing that quite so much!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Ok girls, first to rose...remeber when I asked you which temp u thought I should use because the one I took in the middle of the night was different the the am temp? well, according to FF, you should still go with your am temp. I read it that same day I asked you. I never knew what those little white circles meant...I get a lot of them. Maybe cause my chart is all over the place? i think my chart is all over the place because of my sleeping pattern. Because I work nights, I will sleep all day and temp when i get up, but thats usually at 4pm. But if I don't work, I temp around 7am afte a normal nights sleep. Which brings me to my next input...

I worked last night, so I haven't slept yet, grrr! I am sooo exhausted. So, I was thinking last night "what could be causing my frequent, and somewhat severe hotflashes?" Then I remembered...I was recently started on Synthroid, for my hypothyroidism. I think maybe my body is just adjusting to it. But get this... What at work I started having bad cramping. Like I wasn't sure I was gonna get a "tummy ache" or something. I don't get bad cramps with AF. But, I thought, maybe this is AF forewarning. Went to the bathroom and tryed to have a BM (tmi sorry) and a clump of pink mucus came out. WTF!!! So, I did a quick internal check, and there was this pink slimy discharge. The cramps continued and I started feeling really sick. I didn't know if I wanted to vomit or have diarrhea (tmi again sorry). After a while I did end up in the bathroom several times with "the runs". Weird thing is, I had this pink discharge each time I wiped and then by morning, it tapered off to a brown discharge. Now its not there, and I am not haveing severe cramping anymore. I was wondering all night if AF was trying her hardest to show face way way early? I am 9 DPO (maybe 10). I checked cervix this am, it feels closed, so I dont know. I am trying not to get my hopes to high that it was IB, but at 9/10 DPO, maybe? If not, then it sucks because if AF shows, my LP this cycle is way short and I dont know why, especially since I O'd late. Seriously...this stuff is puzzling!! Let me know what you think gals. I am praying we all post at the same time with those big letters BFP, lol. that would be neat. 
hope you doggies are better. I came home from work to dog urine on the flooor and my dog just finishing a seizure. Poor girl, she is old, been having seizures since December. Its very sad.
Hoping I sleep the day away, peacefully. Ill check back with you girls when I get up. take care.


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks for that! 
my LP is typically 13 days and returns to my normal temps the day AF arrives. perhaps you are right to wait until tomorrows temps. I would be 12dpo and 2 days away from AF so my temps could be more indicative of something. FX they stay up!!!

heres some more daily symptom spotting for you both- I went for a walk with the dog just now and its trash day and the smell walking by the bins was so bad I gagged twice! (DH said it was foul too so not sure this is just me :) ) but I dont typically gag. it takes a LOT to make me vomit. I didnt vomit once during my pg but I did gag from stinky things!

but then again it was very stinky and there's few smells worse than garbage (except for dirty people and spoiled fish! EW!) grossing myself out here!!!

That story about your pup make me laugh! :haha: dairy will almost always make them puke it cause most dogs are lactose intolerant :) the peeing was the best part! Lol! public sutff like pooping/peeing/vomiting can be _ pretty_ embarrassing. My dog peed in the lake the other day with all the other dogs and started turning around like she was going to poop and I had to scream at her to get out. NOT cool.

about your 5 minute cramps, that seems like a good sign dear! and its right about the right time for it too! (got all my fingers and toes X'd for you!!)
and camping sounds like fun!!! you lucky duck! its too hot here to camp :(

BOO ON THE :bfn: BOOOOOOOOOOOO

FX to you both too! xox


----------



## Afamilygal

whoa! we all post at the same time! KAt- that TOTALLY sounds like IB!!! the pink, the discharge, and it not lasting long is good too (I think) it seems conceivable that the effort of implanting could give you the runs too. I doubt its your AF so soon. youre not due til next Monday right? thats a long time away. plus the vomiting/runs thing isnt an AF sign is it?


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> whoa! we all post at the same time! KAt- that TOTALLY sounds like IB!!! the pink, the discharge, and it not lasting long is good too (I think) it seems conceivable that the effort of implanting could give you the runs too. I doubt its your AF so soon. youre not due til next Monday right? thats a long time away. plus the vomiting/runs thing isnt an AF sign is it?

idk. i knowin ff friend it is one of the 'specifics' to choose. i dont ever remember getting the runs with my other PG. I keep thinking it is def too earlt for AF, but then again, seems like the whole cycle was thrown off, so who knows. i DO have a very very dry mouth, dont know if thats cause i was sick or what. just got up, after sleeping all day ( if thats what you might call it). so we will see how things go for tonight.

anything happeneing today on your end?


----------



## Afamilygal

I've got a nasty head cold now. :(
I think maybe that's why my temps are up, my temp now after napping is 98.6
I feel like crap. And I have af cramps. I could cry but my head hurts too much. Boo...


----------



## katestar53

Sorry to hear about your doggy Kat, we get so attached to our pets and its so hard to see them grow old :( On a positive note that totally sounds like IB, Im so excited for you :happydance: Did you have it with your previous pregnancies?

Rose - Booooooo to the nasty head cold! Dont give up hope yet sweetie, your still getting some good symptoms, especially the stinky garage smell!!!! Whats your temp today hun? 

I have been farting like a trooper today and yesterday (sorry tmi!!!), my poor OH! I was blaming it on the puppy but Ben soon good suspicious!!! Apparently that is an early pregnancy symptom? Also am having slight cramping, on and off, through-out the last couple of days and my (.)(.) are extremely tender so all good signs I guess. Really wished I had temped this month now so that I could know exactly what dpo I was, think I am 7dpo. FX its our month girlies and that we see three :bfp:!!!!! How AMAZING would that be?

Its mine and my OH first year anniversary today so am off out for a nice meal later so will be stuffing my face full of delicious food, yummy!!!

Kate xxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Rose, I Hope your head cold feels better. What is it, just a stuffy nose? or more? I know nasal congestion can be a sing too ;) Maybe ur AF cramps are not AF cramps, hope they are PG cramps.

Kate, sounds all good on your end too. lol @ the 'farting'. I had that too last night at work. I thought the same thing. Do u normally have sore (.)(.) before AF? I try and ignore that symptom myself, bc it seems I always get that the week before AF.

I also try to ignore my bloating and choc cravings, bc they are monthly too. But that spotting? I dont know what to think. I only remember IB with my 2nd son, but I didn't know what it was at the time. Happened right at the time AF was due, and we weren't ttc so I thought it was AF. I learned later after confirmation of PG that it was IB and not 
AF. The spotting is completely gone now, and the cm is back to sticky clear/white. But not alot like I read about? A few times I thought I felt wet, but it was not too much, just there when wiped. I'll keep watching it. So far cerix still closed but medium firmness, not soft. Isn't it supposed to get soft if PG? I do feel very FAT...yuck!! But I feel that way sometimes before AF.

The hotflashes continue, but I am leaning more towards the thyroid medication as the cause. I may need to have my dose adjusted. Tummy feels better, a little quesy still, but nothing like it was. At least I was able to eat with running to the bathroom all night!

Work was HELL last night. Not a minute to take a break. Its so stressful, and probably the cause of my 'infertility' grrr.

My poor dog might be 'done'. Hubby said she got herself into the bathroom (she never goes there) and collapsed and stayed there all night. didn't go out, didnt drink water, just layed there. She was still there this am when I got home, soaking wet laying in a pool of urine. Poor baby :( I cleaned her up and carried her to her dog bed. She is just lying there now, sleeping. I am waiting on a call from hubby to decide what our course of action will be with her. Her quality of life is not good right now if she cant even walk and is peeing and pooping on herself. It's soo sad.

Ill be back later. Need to figur out my day, and I am hoping it includes a long nap ;)


----------



## Afamilygal

Allo allo girlies!
To Kat- HOW sad and awful about your old pup... :( Im sorry. We had an old one get old and frail a few years back and had to put her down, it was dreadfully hard and sad. :cry: DH had had her since he was in college- and it broke his heart. sniff... Im sorry you are facing this, it seems like I can divide the phases of my life by my dogs (had them my whole life) and they end up being best friends for sure (better cause they never judge and always have time for you!) Big hug to you friend. 

I have to say on the baby front it sounds like both of you dolls are having some very positive signs, I am feeling encouraged by what everyone is saying. I prefer this month- theres so much more hope!

I remember the farting SO well- they STANK and DH was not impressed. :) plus I was craving broccoli and that did NOT help matters. yuck. :haha:

Kat- I think the spotting meant something- I do. I hope so!!

thanks for the kind words- I am feeling so much better today. Slept well and woke up feeling stuffy again but it seems to have mostly cleared up! :) my head is still aching but at least my nose isnt red and chapped from the constant blowing! :) yesterday i felt muy malo- felt really tired and my head was killing me but had a nap which did a world of good. today was HECTIC or I would have done one again. mmm... nap... :sleep: Ive heard it can be a symtom too but this felt like a little cold.

still having very light AF cramping which I think would have probably gone by now if it was something else. but time will tell! AF is due Friday so if she doesnt show by then Ill poas. (FX FX!!)

luckily I am a little calmer now about it not being my month now (if I dont get my bfp) so feeling more peaceful... ill still be sad but I understand that these things take time. lifes a bitch right? :) watch me fall apart if AF shows. peaceful may ass... lol.

Kate- congrats on your anniversary! Have a wonderful dinner and stuff yourself like a Christmas turkey! :cake:

Kat- you done with work for today? I hope so- you need to SLEEP girlfriend. you going to poas tomorrow morning? let us know! FX!!!

xo to you both!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Kate I forgot to congradulate you on your anniversary, sorry. But one year is a great milestone :thumbup: Cheers to a lifetime of happiness together!! :wine:

I 'want' to think that the spotting meant something too, I do. However, i am becoming more doubtful. Of course I have a cabinet full of tests, so holding off just doesn't work. Today was another :bfn: It wasn't first morning urine, but was about a four hour hold on it, so I think it was concentrated enough. Used internet cheapie, 20miu. I will still test tomorrow, but this feels all too familiar, so I am bracing myself for AF arrival. The CM has gone back to creamy white, with no trace of blood, but there still isn't too much of it. And I now have a headache which I frequently get before AF. Oh well, there is always next month :cry:

Dog seems a bit better today. She was able to walk more, but still falling frequently. And she is loosing her urine uncontrollably. I spend more time chasing behing her with a towel and mop, then anything else. Hubby read some stuff onlie about toxins in dog food that can cause seizures, so we are experimenting with changing her diet. Who knows, it's worsh a shot, right :shrug: ?


----------



## 4boys1girl

Well, maybe I should just go ahead and consider myself "out". :cry:
Tested this am with FMU and it was another BFN. :growlmad:
I guess I expected that. Yesterday I had a hair-sized string of blood in my CM one time, but then the rest of it, uo to and inclusing this am is creamy, but not a lot of CM at all. And the migraine is getting worse! I usually get them before AF. I think that if the pink discharge I had the other day was IB, hcg would show up in the urine by now. Don't ya think?
Also, I woke at about 330am and temped and temp was down a little (still above coverline though) it was 97.58. But when I woke again at 6am it was 97.89. I charted the 6am temp, bc that is what ff recommends, but I don't know that is more accurate bc i dont sleep well after waking the first time.
So, I will just sit here and wait :coffee: for the :witch: to arrive :cry:
Maybe I will take this next cycle 'off'. This is making me nutty.

But I am excited for both of you girls :winkwink:
How is everthing going with u both? There is still a chance for y'all. Can't wait to hear from you.


----------



## katestar53

Have still got the windy pops :wacko::wacko::wacko: I am producing enough gas to power a gas station, honesty, not pleasant for my love ones at all, and they are oh so stinky! Even my dog leaves the room now!! Not sure what I am feeling today, am still have cramps now on and off during the past few days, kinda feel like period cramps but also a bit like a tugging in my uterus. So not really sure what to make of those? What do you guys reakon, am 9dpo so could be AF cramps right? And am still farting like a trooper and am sooooo hungry all the time I could eat everything in sight and am superly duperly tired. But again, these are all AF sypmtoms too so am trying not to read too much into them. 

My (.)(.) do usually hurt before AF, when I was pregnant before they also got really heavy and really warm to touch, kinda feels like that now. Also they have gone super big, I am big anyway so am busting out of my bra right now, OH loves it thou the little sod!!! And has some tingling in my left nipple earlier today, bit random I know (hy not the right one as well!!!!) So not sure what to think. At the meal last night I said to my OH, right I am going to flip a coin and if it lands on heads then Im pregnant.... and guess what it landed on heads :happydance: Absolute nonsense I know but TTC drives me to insanity!!!! Only time will tell, am away from tomorrow till Sunday so will test Monday if the :witch: hasnt arrived by then, will be 13dpo.

Rose - Hang in there Duckie, when you planning on testing, how many dpo are you know hun? Glad ur cold has gone :) :) :)

Kat - Those bloody :bfn:'s really sorry chick, keep yourself busy and try not to dwell on it too much (easier said than done!!) its not over yet. Not sure what to make of the blood in ur CM yesterday, when is ur AF due again? Maybe its just left over from the IM, was it old blood? Your temps are still looking good so dont give up yet sweetie :hugs:

Hope you ladies have yourself a lovely day 

Kate xxx


----------



## katestar53

Just had a peek at both of your charts and they are both looking good. Rose -all depends on todays temp, let us know, have everyting crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

no, the blood was red, but really was a thin thin string streaked across creamy CM. Maybe I scratched something in there with a fingernail or something? who knows, but it only happened that one time and since haven't noticed anything. But I still am doubtful because of the BFN. I was thinking that between the hotflashes and pink CM it was my month, but now I just think that the hotflashes are side effect of my meds, and idk what to think about pink spotting.


----------



## Afamilygal

hey guys!
Sorry about the BFN Kat- I got one too this morning- SUCH a bummer. Im already 12dpo so I think Im out for sure. I have heard that you have to wait til the day after a missed period for it to 93% effective (read that somewhere) so I suppose there is s SHRED a hope but Im not holding my breath.. Youre still only 10 or 11 dpo right? I dont think the HSG would always show up yet. It double every 24-48 hours right? so I dont think you could know for sure just yet.
the spotting is weird. no idea what to think about that either sorry :( the fingernail theory sounds plausible. 

Kate- I think all your symptoms sound VERY promising. My friend who just found out she was pg (5 days early btw- SO unfair, AND they werent even trying. Her husband just looks at her and she pops one out. SHEESH!) took a test cause she was ravenous. That was her one and only sign. so there you go!

about the coin flipping- SO funny, I do that kind of thing ALL the time. We're driven to this!!! :haha:
the left nipple itching is strange too. not sure Ive heard that one but I havent heard em all! :) funny. 

as for me, my temps are not falling too much but they never do til AF so I dont think its a good sign til its been 4 days after AF is due and they are still high. my LP is typically 13 days but has been 14 before so AF may not come until Saturday. (mind that this is also all based on my half ass knowledge of when or even IF I O'd!) Havent had too bad of cramps yet. Hope they dont come!

Im currently waiting for a call from my dr, I want to ask her a coupla things like if I never O'd would AF come on 'time' or will it get all messed up? I never miss periods so I would hate that- Id always winder if I was pg! Id be poas'ing like it was my JOB. 

that and a few other things. like would my temps have gone up/stayed up in the 2nd half of my cycle if I never O'd? thats a good question too.

I am EXHAUSTED. I still have a bit of a head cold (think its terrible allergies) and I nearly crashed earlier blinking too long! NOT good... :blush:

Hope yours days were good! more tomorrow! xo


----------



## 4boys1girl

well, I am not holding my breath either so we can both breathe together. who knows, maybe we will both start a new cycle together. i am 12 dpo now, i think, so i believe test would show positive by now. i read on FF that 71.4 percent of tests from rite aid brand come back positive on 11 dpo, so, i dragged myself to rite aid and bought 2 tests, even though 8 have others in my bathroom. Another BFN!! I am not upset now, i am already used to the idea of starting another cycle. just want it to happen NOW. then I go to fertilty specialist on tuesday. hopefully they can explain why i cant get PG. 
the spotting has returned. I am at work now, its 2am, and I have BAD AF cramps. pink dc each time i go to bathroom. so i wont be surprised if AF shows up tomorrow! stupid witch!!
rose, i must say though, your chart does look good still. I wont be temping til afternoon sometime bc i will sleep during the day. but i believe my lower temp wwas the right one and i expect to be back to my lows by tomorrow or saturday, grrr.
kate, you AND your Gas sound terrific, lol ;) i sure hope thats from PG. how many dpo are u (about)? 
Wow this really SUCKS! I was hoping NOT to have to go to the Fertility specialist. I hate sitting in doctors offices. Man oh Man, if only ttc were easy.
You know I had my 1st son when I was 18? was pg after one 'accident'. if only it were that simple now :(
well, hope u r sleeping soundly. talk to you tomorow. goodnight.


----------



## katestar53

Hey Ladies

Hope you both ok, any news? Hope your temps are still up girlies :)

Im away now for the weekend so no access to the internet again! Hope the :witch: stays away for you both and you have some exciting news for me on my return on Monday!!! Im still hopeful but will test on Monday mornign unless the :witch: arrives. 

Have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

I am OUT! The witch showed her ugly face today...FULL FLOW. Which makes my luteal phase ONLY 11 DAYS...WTF? Is that enough time for anything to happen? Looks like I do have things to discuss with the specialist after-all. Back to cycle day 1 for me...AGAIN. UGH I could scream!

kate i know you are away, hope things stay good for you.

Rose, whats new? I saw you temp dropped, how are you feeling?Weird thing for me is that my temp didn't drop. I dont undestand this cycle stuff. Keep me posted as to how you are doing, k? Talk to you soon ;)


----------



## Afamilygal

I just checked in And realized that my post from this morning did not post!!!
I am so tired and rewrite tomorrow but wi tch got me too. Sorry for us both... :(
Will fill in mañana.
Xo


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey girls.
well, AF arrived as I said.
I'm bummed, but it was magnified as it was also my 'due date' and I was just soooo sad. I planted some flowers though and it made me feel much better. 
So anyways, since then I have spent a lot of time thinking and had a long teary hour with my therapist and have made a few decisions. 

I have been obsessing now over this day in and day out and it just isnt healthy (and it clearly ISNT working or helping me get pg) so Im going to change a few things next month. I find myself going online and checking this site or doing research on anything TTC (Im sure you guys understand how maddening it can be) and I need a break.

I dont want to stop TTC but I need to be able to think about other things and not feel like im running myself in circles. So for the next month (starting today) I plan to take a break from the temping and the forums. Im sorry to abandon you both. I will certainly check in to see if Kate gets her BFP after this weekend. (got my FX!!) but other than that, I need to try to not to obsess, I hope you understand.
It isnt healthy and Im making myself so sad all the time. 
Im going to miss you guys SO much but I have to try this. (it may not work, I could easily cave! :) )

so. that's that.

Kat- I am sorry about the witch... I had hoped this was the one for you :(
Im sure the specialist will be able to help you. Tuesday is close now, good luck my dear.

and to Kate- Hope you enjoy your weekend outside! Hope its lots of fun! and I hope the witch stays AWAY.

BIG hug and love you both xo

Ill check back in tomorrow. Enjoy your Sundays and Happy 4th to Kat!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> Hey girls.
> well, AF arrived as I said.
> I'm bummed, but it was magnified as it was also my 'due date' and I was just soooo sad. I planted some flowers though and it made me feel much better.
> So anyways, since then I have spent a lot of time thinking and had a long teary hour with my therapist and have made a few decisions.
> 
> I have been obsessing now over this day in and day out and it just isnt healthy (and it clearly ISNT working or helping me get pg) so Im going to change a few things next month. I find myself going online and checking this site or doing research on anything TTC (Im sure you guys understand how maddening it can be) and I need a break.
> 
> I dont want to stop TTC but I need to be able to think about other things and not feel like im running myself in circles. So for the next month (starting today) I plan to take a break from the temping and the forums. Im sorry to abandon you both. I will certainly check in to see if Kate gets her BFP after this weekend. (got my FX!!) but other than that, I need to try to not to obsess, I hope you understand.
> It isnt healthy and Im making myself so sad all the time.
> Im going to miss you guys SO much but I have to try this. (it may not work, I could easily cave! :) )
> 
> so. that's that.
> 
> Kat- I am sorry about the witch... I had hoped this was the one for you :(
> Im sure the specialist will be able to help you. Tuesday is close now, good luck my dear.
> 
> and to Kate- Hope you enjoy your weekend outside! Hope its lots of fun! and I hope the witch stays AWAY.
> 
> BIG hug and love you both xo
> 
> Ill check back in tomorrow. Enjoy your Sundays and Happy 4th to Kat!

Oh Rose :cry: I am so so sorry. I wish I could make it better for you :flower:
I think your therapist is right, you will need a good break from all the ttc focus. It isn't good especially since it is making you so so sad. I know how sad things can get, and I do get sad. Maybe by this point I am more numb to it all and quickly ready to start the next cycle. But you dear, you need a break. I will miss you terribly, and I hope you can pop in once in a while to just say hello. I will message you my email, with no obligation, but if you feel like it, you can email me anytime. You do what you have to do, and I will be thinking of you often. I really hope the time off does you a world of good. Hopefully I will see you on here in a month or so with your surprise announcement. Happy 4th of July to you too, and take care of yourself. Remember that we are here for you. Big hugs back to you :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Rose sweetie, am sending you a big virtual hug and kiss :hugs: Sorry to hear that you are so sad hun. Its so very emotional TTC and you are absolutely right to take some time out for yourself. Like Kat said we will miss you very much and if you need us you know where we are :) You will be in my prayers and thoughts and I really hope you are ok, lots of love Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katestar53

4boys1girl said:


> I am OUT! The witch showed her ugly face today...FULL FLOW. Which makes my luteal phase ONLY 11 DAYS...WTF? Is that enough time for anything to happen? Looks like I do have things to discuss with the specialist after-all. Back to cycle day 1 for me...AGAIN. UGH I could scream!
> 
> kate i know you are away, hope things stay good for you.
> 
> Rose, whats new? I saw you temp dropped, how are you feeling?Weird thing for me is that my temp didn't drop. I dont undestand this cycle stuff. Keep me posted as to how you are doing, k? Talk to you soon ;)

Im so sorry that the :witch: arrived Kat, booooooo :growlmad: What is your lutheal phase usually? I beleive it has to be anything over 10 days so Im sure 11 days is fine. I know you can take supplements to legthen the LP, maybe do some reseasrch hun but have a look at the below thread, some ladies have had a LP of 11 days and have conceived so dont worry too much chick :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...8-info-friend-ttc-long-your-luteal-phase.html

I am about 12dpo now, did an IC last night when I got back home from being away, it was about 8pm and I had drunk quite a lot of water and it was a :bfn:!! Im so silly! I told myself I was going to wait till I was late. Not sure about the IC, have heard so many negative stories about how crap they are and that how women even through they are pregnant, have not got a :bfp: till about 17dpo! So will just wait now till Wednesday now and see if the :witch: will rear her ugly head!!! Have been having cramping since about 7dpo on and off but it has gone away now so not sure what to think!

So FX she does stay away but if not I will be with you for this next cycle. The idea of another cyle feels me with dread but they do really go quicky, this last cycle has gone super quick for me, maybe thats because Ive been away. Am definately going to be temping next cycle.

Hope you have a nice 4th July hun :)

Kate
xxx


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks guys! You are both so sweet and I'm not sure Ill be able to stay away!! :)
ah man, Im going to miss you guys! good idea about email Kat, in fact Ill turn on the notifications if you send me a private message so you can always get hold of me if you need to. AND Im going to stick around until to see if Miss Kate gets her BFP! (SO hoping so! your signs sound good!! FX!)

can i ask Kate- was no temping this month a good thing? I figure it will help me sleep better. I had been waking a lot in the night, not peeing when I needed to and getting up at 6 so I thought to give it a break too but Im wondering if that will drive me nuts not knowing... Was it ok for you?

you guys must think im such a weenie. folding like this... therapist says she thinks it will help distract me. We'll see about that!
plus I have to do something else with my life for a while (I make baby clothes and mommy gear like hooter hiders) since it is so baby-centric. all I do is think about babies, make baby stuff/ try to make babies! :)
hopefully this break will do me some good.

anyhoo, Im thinking of taking an upholstery and caning class. Ive always wanted to know how to restore that side of furniture (am good at restoring wood) I thought it would be a cool skill to learn to do. what do you guys think? could I be an upholsteress? :) SO random I know but Im excited about it.

anyhoo. miss you both already!
xo


----------



## 4boys1girl

katestar53 said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> I am OUT! The witch showed her ugly face today...FULL FLOW. Which makes my luteal phase ONLY 11 DAYS...WTF? Is that enough time for anything to happen? Looks like I do have things to discuss with the specialist after-all. Back to cycle day 1 for me...AGAIN. UGH I could scream!
> 
> kate i know you are away, hope things stay good for you.
> 
> Rose, whats new? I saw you temp dropped, how are you feeling?Weird thing for me is that my temp didn't drop. I dont undestand this cycle stuff. Keep me posted as to how you are doing, k? Talk to you soon ;)
> 
> Im so sorry that the :witch: arrived Kat, booooooo :growlmad: What is your lutheal phase usually? I beleive it has to be anything over 10 days so Im sure 11 days is fine. I know you can take supplements to legthen the LP, maybe do some reseasrch hun but have a look at the below thread, some ladies have had a LP of 11 days and have conceived so dont worry too much chick :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...8-info-friend-ttc-long-your-luteal-phase.html
> 
> I am about 12dpo now, did an IC last night when I got back home from being away, it was about 8pm and I had drunk quite a lot of water and it was a :bfn:!! Im so silly! I told myself I was going to wait till I was late. Not sure about the IC, have heard so many negative stories about how crap they are and that how women even through they are pregnant, have not got a :bfp: till about 17dpo! So will just wait now till Wednesday now and see if the :witch: will rear her ugly head!!! Have been having cramping since about 7dpo on and off but it has gone away now so not sure what to think!
> 
> So FX she does stay away but if not I will be with you for this next cycle. The idea of another cyle feels me with dread but they do really go quicky, this last cycle has gone super quick for me, maybe thats because Ive been away. Am definately going to be temping next cycle.
> 
> Hope you have a nice 4th July hun :)
> 
> Kate
> xxxClick to expand...

Hey Kate ... my "baby boy" turned 16 today!! I can hardly believe he is that old. We had a good day. BBQ and BDAY cake to celebrate with friends and family at our house. At least I got one good day of NOT thinking about ttc ;) So, it's CD4 for me now, and I will see the fertility specialist tomorrow. Mensus are tapering off now, and in another week I'll start my OPK again and watching for the big O. I really really want to try and stay calm this cycle. I promised I wouldn't symptom spot, and I did soooo much spotting it made me nuts! But I do know that the hot flashes were a result of my meds, bc I stopped them for a few days and no more. I did start up again, bc I cant have a hypothyroid, especially when ttc, but I will talk to the doc about lowering my dose. My LP is usually 13/14 days. I know 11 days is probably sufficient, it just seeems short compared with my FP, on account that I O'd late in the cycle.
I have heard mixed reviews on the IC. I use them bc they are sooo cheap and it satifies my urge to POAS. But maybe you should try a FRER. I also read on FF that Rite AId brand early result tests are very good. I have one, Ill be using it this cycle. Are you going to test in the am? Let me know how it turns out. Have a good night. :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi Kate... just checking in. I worked last night and will work tonight too, so Ill sleep the day away. How is it going? Any news yet? I keep going to check ur chart but forget you didnt chart this month, lol. Keep me posted if you can.

I saw the fertility specialist yesterday. We will have sperm analysis done, and more blood work to check prgesterone. He said the last check, it was at the lower end of normal, and he likes it to be higher. Also, he said that my spotting pre-menstrally may be bc of the progesterone, so I may have a short LP. He will prescribe a progesterone gel (vaginal insert) and see if that helps. Also, if my presterone is of,f my O might not be quite right, so I can start Clomid next cycle (although I am a bit nervous about that). But at least its a start, right? I was there for a full hour discussing everything, so I have confidence he will figure out whats the problem and fix it. Keeping FX. Hope u have a marvelous day and hope o hear from yousoon.
Kat


----------



## katestar53

Hey Kat - Your probably fast asleep right now, hope your shift last night wasnt too busy.:) Your visit the specialist sounded really promising, when do you get the sperm analysis back? Dont really know much about progesterone, what is a normal level? Its good that the doctor has issued the gel, how often do you have to use it? FX thats the problem and it will get you a :bfp: this cycle so that you dont have to start the clomid :thumbup: Clomid stimulates ovulation right? Have read a bit about it and it can produce multiple pregnancies!! Twins would be AMAZING! 

Cant believe you have a 16yr old son, you look so young my dear :) Hope you had a good day and 4th of July :) So am 14dpo, tested on 12dpo and got a :bfn: :cry::cry::cry: Was gutted, really, really, really thought this was my month what with random cramps, extreme tiredness and hunger but no it was mother nature tricking me as per usual. I can feel the ugly presence of the :witch: lurking so am just waiting :coffee: Really want her to come now so I can move onto two the next cycle! Have decided to make some changes this cycle, am going to give up smoking. I dont smoke a lot to be honest but really want to stop as it does reduce fertility quite a bit. I have already given up caffeine. Am also going to get back to the gym as have become a slob these last few months, especially since the MC in March. I suppose I have been comfort eating! So a new cycle, LETS GO FOR IT KAT, really wanting to see two lines in 4 weeks! 

Dont work too hard tonight sweetie

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## katestar53

Am out, the friggin :witch: showed up :cry: Oh well, onwards and upwards! Hope you ok Kat xxxx


----------



## Afamilygal

hey girls. Ive been checking in from time to time to see what happened with Kate (my dear I'm sorry :( I really wanted this for you.) :cry: better luck this cycle dear!

now I have no more reasons to lurk so Im going to REALLY sign off now. :( dude- its HARD, I miss you both so much! well, its only a month and then Ill probably be back :)
so far the not temping has had me sleeping SO much better. so Im hoping this is going to do me some good.

Kat- glad to hear you feeling positive about the specialist. I know a lot of ladies that went onto Clomid and have perfect babies now so FX! (im hoping this is the one though and then you wont have to!)

GOOD LUCK, FX and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you both this cycle!!!!

See you soon! BIG HUGS!!! 
over and out!
xoxo


----------



## 4boys1girl

Rose... so glad you popped in to say hello. It's wonderful that you are sleeping better. Take care of yourself and enjoy your 'time off' this month. We will be here waiting for you when you return :) 

Kate...DAMN the stupid WITCH!!! I am sorry. I was so hopeful for you. So you are day 1 or 2? Will you be temping this cycle? Chin up... and as you said 'onwards and upwards' ;)

Worked again last night...they floated me from my usual orthopaedic floor to the POSTPARTUM unit. All MOMS and BABIES. WAH WAH WAH was all I heard all night, and all I kept thinking was, man I wish one of those were mine. I even text my husband to say I was working on mother/baby, and he later text me "goodnight to you and all the new moms". I was like "WTF"!!! I seriously don't think he had a clue what he was saying...so I didn't say anything. But I was thinking "I wish I were one of them" :( Oh well, it will be when it is time, I guess.


----------



## 4boys1girl

KKAAAAATTTEEEE ... where have you been? You ok? Just checking in, I am hope you are doing well.


----------



## katestar53

Am back, sorry my dear had a last minute trip down to my parents in London as I had Friday off work, was lovely to see them as I dont get back home that often :) Am feeling a bit BLAH this weekend, I want a baby so bad it hurts, really thought I had hit the jackpot last cycle with all the symptoms so have decided to not symptom spot at all this cycle as it really messes with my head and sends me completely:wacko:, also no testing till I am at least 1/2 days late as it is so expensive and also very very disappointing when I keep seeing those :bfn:! 

Must be really hard working around all those new born babies chick, I know I would find that really hard, even seeing babies on the television can set me off crying. Especially when you OH sends you texts like that!! Men hey! 

So where you at now hun, you must be getting near OV now? Im CD4, the :witch: is still here. Really hope I ov early again this cycle but am going to temp this cycle so I know where I am at as was v.confused last time!

Rose - Hope you ok duckie, its great that you are sleeping better :) Really think this break will do you the world of good :hugs:

Have a great Sunday Kat, Im planning on giving the house a good clean, its long overdue! 

Katexxxxxx


----------



## katestar53

Howdy Kat, just checking in, hope you ok my dear and not working those horrible nighgt shifts, any news? :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi Kate ;)

Yes...I HAVE been working those HORRIBLE night schedule this past week. Makes me exhausted! :sleep: I also realized that even though I sleep all day, my temp is always much higher when I wake in the afternoon versus waking in the am. So I have been recording those "post-shift" temps, but discarding them bc I don't believe they are accurate. We'll see what FF does with it.

I only worked with the babies that one night, and like you said ... it makes me want a baby soo bad too. I loved getting to see all the babies, but all I thought about was "when is it my turn, and what CD am I on again". The idea consumes me.

So What CD is it for you? I haven't noticed your temps for this cycle, so I wasn't sure where you are at. Any Highs on your monitor?

I am CD11. OPK yesterday and today were both negative. So I imagine I still have a few days to a week to go before I O. I just hope it doesn't happen during my 3 nights in a row work stretch (SUN MON TUES). Otherwise, I'll have to summon DH to NOT go to work in the am, at least for a little while ;) 

DH is suppose to have a semen analysis done, as per the RE. But I just don't know when to do it. He is supposed to abstain from ejaculation for 2-3 days before. But then I am worried by then I will be "fertile" and won't want to 'waste' it by taking it to the lab. LOL, seems silly I know, But I think I may wait until AFTER my fertile window to let him do it. I know, I am selfish!

So I am working again tonight, then again tomorrow night. I will try and sleep all day tomorrow. At least the busy schedule makes a few days pass before O. HURRAY!!


----------



## katestar53

Booooo to those horrible night shifts :growlmad: What type of nursing do you do? I am seriously considering maybe going into nursing training, have had enough with my crappy office job, I hate it so much. Have always had a desire to train as a nurse but have never taken that first step. It&#8217;s properly not the best time either what with this TTC but we shall see!!! 

In regards to your temps, I believe that your body&#8217;s temperature rises during the day but as long as you have had three hours of undisturbed sleep I think you should be ok. As long as you can see the temp rise after OV. I didn&#8217;t always temp at the same time each day, especially at the weekend (there is no way that I am waking at 6am!!!). 

Am CD 7 now, so will be testing tomorrow on the CBFM, FX it gives me a high and then I can get BDing! Started temping yesterday again so can keep track this month. FX the eggy makes an appearance before your night shifts, any positive OPKS yet? Hahahaha yeah I would be the same with the semen analysis, save the good stuff for the BDing!!! It&#8217;s not selfish but extremely wise!!!!!

I had a question for you actually, Sometimes I and my OH don&#8217;t get that much of a chance to :sex: during the non-fertile part of my cycle. It&#8217;s not that we don&#8217;t want too but we are both so busy that sometimes it can be two weeks between. Is this bad for the sperm? I have read so many conflicting stories about that you need to have sex at least once a week throughout your whole cycle so that the sperm can stay fresh. What do you reckon? 

Hope you have a fab day my dear :)

:hug: & :dust:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Just finished my 3rd night shift in a row...wow that was a lot! I am an orthopedic certified nurse, and I work on the orthopedic/neurology floor of a hospital. It's very busy with patients constantly coming and going. I am most often the charge nurse on the floor, which adds to the stress a bit. I like it. I just DON'T LIKE management. We are frequently understaffed and forced to take heavier work assignments, which isn't safe for anyone. These next few weeks I will be training a new nurse too. Nursing is great, however, I don't want to continue hospital nursing for too long because of the stress. Eventually I would like to get a nice calm office position ;) I am torn about finding a position now, because of the whole ttc thing. If I switch jobs, most likely I won't get maternity leave bc I would be new.

I know what you mean about temps, however, I definitly see the difference. I can sleep 6 hours from 12a to 6am and check my temp and it is usually 96.8 -97.1 (pre-ovulation). then, if I worked and I sleep from 12p - 6p and check it is always 97.8 or higher. Also I read on FF that is makes a difference and we should try to temp in the mornings.

Today is CD13 for me. I used OPK on CD10, it was neg. CD11 still neg, but a bit darker. Didn't use one yesterday, but I feel like I am gearing up to O bc of the copious amounts of EWCM I have had these passed 2 nights. I will see what todays test looks like. BIG PROBLEM if I am Oing ... Hubby and I have been fighting and we have not BD since CD8. There is a good chance O will pass us by this month and our chance will be lost :( OH BOY...what to do? I hate fighting, but I don't want to give in so easily and forget everything, bc he said some pretty crappy stuff to me. I guess if it was meant to be, it will work itself out.

As far as BDing frequency ... I was told by my ob/gyn and the RE that doing it every2 to 3 days even during the nonfertile time is healthy. OH and I don't usually have an issue there since the only time we don't do it is when I have AF, or I am working. I guess we all have to try our best to make time for it, even if is once a week.

What type of office job do you have? Do you work full time?

Have a great day! TTYS ;)
Kat


----------



## katestar53

Maybe we should swap jobs, you can come and work in my office!! Yeah I work in accounts, tres boring but its nice to have weekends off. I use to work in the tourism industry, I was cabin crew for a few years then worked abroad in Europe as a holiday rep but it is very badly paid and not a very settled way of llife so decided to move to accountancy instead! I work for an American company full-time called SPX in Didsbury, Manchester, Its in the north of the country. I originally moved there for Univeristy (I am from London) and have been there for 6 years now! Whereabouts are you from in the States?

Maybe it will be best to temp the morning, I dont always temp at the same time through so my results are proberly not completely accurate all the time. Sorry that you and your OH are fighting, men hey! Sending you big hugs, you might have to woo him into the bedroom so that you can DTD or like you said what will be will be. It sucks though, me and my OH dont fight often but when we do its like all hell has broken lose! He sulks like a big baby, why do men do that!!!

CD8 for me, negative on the CBFM so FX I go high 2morrow! What was your reading on your OPK today? 

Big hugs and kisses

Katex


----------



## 4boys1girl

I am in New Jersey, on the shore. We are a few blocks from the beach. It's nice, I love it here. The cost of living is high, but I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. It's nice having a change of seaons four times a year, although I am summer-time girl myself. I LOVE the heat and the beaches!

OH and I are still "on the outs". My temp was at its lowest today, at 96.63. I was thinking it might be my O dip. Today I felt as though I am Oing. But my OPK was still neg. It gets darker each day, but not quite there yet, so who knows. I know it only takes just one time for the sperm to meet the egg, but it isn't gonna happen if the opportunty isn't there :( I guess thre is always next month. I was kinda hoping to try one more month of natural, before starting clomid next cycle. I am still nervous about it.

So no high yet for you. But it has to be soon right? I wish I was not mid-cycle right now. It would have been better to have our "tiff" before O, then have the make-up sex during o. Make-up sex is always better anyway.

Here is one thing I forgot to tell you that my RE told me. If a man has sex when his bladder is FULL, it mmakes him have a better, stronger ejaculation, which is better when ttc. I wonder if thats why they always want to do it in the morning, lol. Maybe by morning we will be getting along,lol.


----------



## katestar53

Howsa chica, sorry that I havent been on for a few days, have been super busy at work and had a jammed packed weekend, so, how are you my dear. Ive had a peek at your chart & it looks like you OV a few days ago, did you manage to DTD with your OH? I hope you sorted out your differences in time to catch the eggy! Well I went high yesterday then went straight to peak today, very odd indeed. I usually have 3 high days, havent BD since Friday so will dtd tonight and the next few days. FX that will be enough.

Am uber jealous that you live by the beach, I am like you, I love the sun and the heat! We dont get too much of that here in England thou, its always raining!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi Kate! I am at work. worked sunday and now tonight and tom night...so dont get online muc. I am ok. I am not sure about the big O. I thought maybe I O on sat because of O pains on right side. but monday morn when i got home from work I still felt crampy and had more EWCM. so i dont know. Hubby and I made up, we were able to BD on fri night, sat night, and mon morn. Hopefully it was in time. how bout u? u BDing lots? what CD ares you on?


----------



## katestar53

Oh poor you with working so hard :( Am so pleased that you and your OH made up and managed to BD :) Seems like you have got it covered thou. Not sure about when I ov, am CD13 & am having cramping right now, dtd the last night and will do so tonight and 2morrow, arghhhhhhhhhh, it is so annoying that I only had one high, booooooooooo :growlmad: oh well, heres hoping that this is our month Kat :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Good Morning Kate! Just returned home from working my 3rd night shift in a row...exhausting!! But, now I am OFF for 4 glorious days, YAY ;) 

So FF suggests that I did O on Saturday, which would make me 4DPO. I am not so sure though, as I said I had some EWCM on Monday, and some O cramps. My temp Monday morn was still low 97.18, but by late day is was up at 97.9, and stayed that way the next day. Do you know if the temp rise happens just after O, or how long after O? I was thinking maybe I O monday morning and then my temp went up right after? Who knows! But, at this point I know it happened and I am in 2WW again (maybe 4DPO, maybe 2DPO). I want to try really hard not to analize every little symptom, and also I want to avoid purchasing HPTs. I figure, if I don't have them, I won't use them, ya know?

Have you confirmed O yet? What is new with you? How long does your LP usually last? I started taking B vitamins because I heard it can help lengthen my LP. I am afraid it just isn't long enough, last month I was spotting at 8DPO, so my my LP is too short.

Hope all is well with u. Have a glorious day!


----------



## katestar53

Howdy Kat, how you doing sweetie? Wooooooohoooooooo too your 4 days off!!! What you up to? Do you get down to the beach often? Is it warm where you are at the moment? Whatever you&#8217;re doing I hope you having a fab time :) Just had a look at your chart and I reckon you did Ov on Saturday so that puts you at 12dpo! Your temp rise happens the day after you ov I believe. Only 2 days till testing then, are u going to try and wait till you&#8217;re late? I know we are trying to not analyse symptoms but do you notice anything different this cycle?

Well done for not purchasing any HPTs :thumbup: I have a few dotted about the house but am going to try and not test till I am late or until AF shows up! I shall have to sit on my hands thou as I will be itching to test come 9/10dpo! 

So am around 2dpo and am feeling REALLY IMPATIENT!!!! I do have lots planned over the next few weeks so hopefully it will fly by! Yeah I have heard Vitamin B can lengthen your LP too good luck with then sweetie. Mine is usually 12-14 days.

Hope you ok, I wonder how Rose is getting on, FX she comes back onboard with some good news!!! Lets hope we all get our :bfp: this cycle, that would be sooooooooooooo AWESOME!

Adios xxxxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hey chick ;) I saw ur chart this morning, it looks good and definitly looks like you Od 3 days ago. So, we are not far from each other in cycle. I am 5 DPO (lol, not 12). I wish I were 12 though. So far I have been really calm about it this month, and not thinking too much about it. I have developed the attitude "whatever will be, will be". 

Besides my 3 busy nights of work that keep my mind off of it, when I am off I try to keep busy and go to the beach or to the pool at my mothers house. It was 100 degrees here today, and the heat index made it feel like 125!!! tomorrow is suppose to be hotter at 105 degrees!! I can imagine it will feel like it is 130!

We spent the day at my mom's, then headed over to the shore. But we didn't stay because the water was very rough and I am a nervous wreck with the kids in the water. The undertoe is dangerous and you can get sucked down quickly if its too rough. A lot of kids drown that way.

As far as symptoms, I am doing good with not thinking about it. Although today I noticed some mild cramping in my abdomen. I laughed when I thought about it bc they were so mild and I would have never noticed them, except that I did take aa moment to see if I felt "different". I think its too soon to tell anyway. so I will be very patient and try to wait it out. 

I do keep thinking that if I was pregnant this cycle, I will probably have a boy,lol. Oh no...ANOTHER BOY!!! I think so because hubby and didn't make up until O time, and they say if you do it right at O you will most likely have a boy. lol...oh the things I think about, lol.

So, what are your plans for the weekend? whats the weather like where you are? I know it rains alot, right? but does it ever get HOT?


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi girl, so hows it going? 

I spent most of the day at moms in the pool. It was sooo hot out!! Then I came home and couldn't do ANYTHING. I slept for 2hr45min, and I could have kept sleeping if DH didn't wake me. I am still soo sleepy. So, I dont know if the sun knocked me out, or if it's "from something else" ;) . Trying not to think too much about it though. 

What did you do all day? 

Another thing I noticed (and I said I wouldn't symptom spot, lol) is, if I am laying down stretched out, I get this pulling sensation on either side of my pelvis. Reminds me of when I was PG with my others, I would get this pain on the side that the doctor called 'round ligament pain'. Although right now it isn't painful, just noticable. But it's the same sensation. 

Oh boy, this is going to be a long 2WW.


----------



## katestar53

OMG! Im so stupid :dohh: I was looking at your chart overlay!!!! Oh deary me, so your 6dpo right? Like you Im trying to remain calm this month, I have just started weight watchers so that is taking the distraction off slightly, I am just thinking more about food and points instead!!!! I just want to lose a few pounds, over the last year or so I have gained weight so just want to get back to my normal range. Have been eating well and exercising so I hope this all helps with TTC. 

You are so so lucky with living by the shore but it sounds super hot where you are. In answer to your question, no it doesnt get too hot here, maybe on rare occasions it might reach like 72 degrees but that is once in a blue moon! You have to go to southern Europe to get the hot weather. But when it is hot in England and you out in the country side there really is no better place to be :)

Its so funny that you think you will have a boy this cycle if you got preggo, I was thinking exactly the same thing!!! Like you guys, we BD around the day of OV and they say that girls are conceived the further away you BD from OV. So that would give you four boys and a girl!!! How exciting hun, I would love to have 5 kids, I want a football team!! As an only child growing up it was kinda lonely at times. I really want a big family; I can picture having everyone round the table at Christmas time having so much fun! How many years are between you little ones?? Whats the best amount of time to wait in-between pregnancies? I would ideally like a boy first; it means that if I have a girl later down the line they would have a big brother always looking out for them.

I was at a wedding yesterday, was really lovely. I cant wait to get married, I have it all planned in my head am just waiting to be asked now!!! I have given some pretty big hints to my boyfriend so we shall see!!!! Are you married? Today I am doing nothing, really need to relax and take some time out, work as been hectic this week so really need some down time. Might go to spinning tomorrow, have you heard of it before. Its like an aerobics class on a bike and is REALLY BLOODY hard!!! I sweat bucket loads so it must be doing me some good I hope!!!!!!! :bike:

Havent really noticed anything yet but like you said it is far too early yet. The cramps you are having sound pretty promising and the fact that you are tired. Only time we tell my deary. Heres to a speedy 2WW to both of us, we will be testing before we know it!!!! 

Hope your having a lovely w'end

Katexxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Kate, I came from a big family. My mother had 9 children , included in that were 2 sets of twins! I would love to have twins. Who knows, if I move on to Clomid next cycle I just might get them. But mom had them naturally. We always had a huge Thanksgiving and Christmas get together. And now, we have a huge Thanksgiving dinner here at my house with both mine and my husbands side of the family. I always said I wouldn't have 9 like mom, but 5 would be nice (or six if it was twins, lol)

James (my husband) and I have been married for 10.5 years. But we have been togethter for 17years. We had our first very yuoung, I was 18. My boys are all 3 years apart. then there was a 7 year gap between my youngest son and my daughter. But I like it like that. ALL the boys are protective of her. It was the same for me growing up too. There were 3 brothers ahead of me to watch over me, then after me mom had twin girls. I had a dream a few nights ago about having twin girls ;)

How long have you and your man been together? I hope you get to have your wedding soon. But if not, you can include your new baby in the wedding. We had both my first boys as rings bears at ages 6 and 2. It was cute. My second son walked down the isle with his pacifier in his mouth.

I am going for CD23 bloodwork again today.Hopefully its ok, if not dr wants to order me progesterone gel. I was nervous this am bc when I temped it was only 97.33. this is on the lower side of my LP temps. So I was thinking "oh know, maybe AF early?" who knows, but I hope not. However, when I went to the bathroom, instead of dry sticky CM like I I always have in LP, it was very creamy and wet. not overflow, but definitly on the toilet tissue to notice and when I did internal check, there seemed to be alot. So fx it a good thing.

I havce to go to a baby shower today for my best friend. she married in october and decided to try right away. I had alreasy been trying since july. we always talked about having ours at the samew time, then she got preggo in december/january. I cant believe it is now alomst delivery time for her. I am happy for her, but I also cant help but feel jealous. I try hard not to show it, but I think it shows. Hopefully some good food and a good time will keep my mind off it.

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Afamilygal

LADIES!!!!!!!!!
man have I missed you guys, I tell you. not getting on and talking to you has been SO hard!!! It has defiantly helped me focus and not get all baby crazy like usual but I've really missed you guys! I just read through all your threads, sounds like you guys are not so far behind each other. I am on cd25, 12dpo and witch is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. My egg on monitor came up on cd10, I was STUNNED.

so anyhoo, we made a LOT of lovin that week. 2 days before and about 7 after. (just for fun- we've been able to have fun with it which has been the best thing for us) but so I woke up this morning and poas and I got a VERY faint line!!! (I think) I mean, I can see it but its barely there and then I tried 2 more sticks (since I had collected) and neither one was positive so I dont know if its a fluke... but I dont know what to think!!!!

and hubby left for CA (I join him in 12 days) but I dont want to tell him in case I am really sure because he wants this SO bad. (nearing 40 and no kids yet)
We had his semen analyzed and it came back great as well as I did a progesterone blood test on cd21 which came back 18. The woman told me that was good and means I Ovulated. Doesnt sound high to me but hey- I Ov'd right? Ive had a LOT of symptoms this month too. lots of cramps and backaches. some nausea and Ive been peeing every 30 minutes. (I keep trying to smell my pee (sounds mental) but I remember that so clearly from the last pg, it smelt different...) silly huh?

so now I just have to wait and PRAY I dont get AF tomorrow so I can test again on Wednesday. man oh man, you guys- Im freaking out! what if it was a fluke? why didnt the other ones show anything?? (they were different brands but meant to be 25 miu)
Ill just have to wait and see I guess. BAH! this is going to be a LONG 2 days I can tell...

on another note- you guys are so cute about the boy thing. I love thinking like that too :) truthfully I just hope we all get healthy babies at this point! but if I got my wish, one of each would be a dream come true! 

you guys will both have basketball teams! :)
Kat- how did your blood work come back? and Im very glad to hear you resolved your tiff with your man, that must have been stressful around that time!!! FX you got your eggy! to BOTH of you!!! correction- all of us!!! :)

I got a natural progesterone cream this month from my local natural pharmacy and rubbed it on the thin skin around my tummy, in between my BB's, on my wrists 2x daily (its kind of nasty- its made from yams and the smell has been making me gag as of late but who cares right! I also started taking b12 (didnt one of you say you were on that too?) it seems to have helped a little with my energy levels too which is a plus. Ive been one sleepy lady but we also just went to a wedding this weekend in Florida. it was fun but so tiring... my friends all think Im pg since I was peeing every 30 minutes and not drinking (damn them) but man I hope they are right!!!

Kate- you'll get your wedding soon enough I hope! I bet you will make a beautiful bride! Weight watchers? you dont look like you need that at all!!! silly monkey...

anyhoo, Ill let you guys know what happens. got all my fingers and toes XXX'd!!! :) I couldnt resist getting on here and sharing this.
IVE MISSED YOU GUYS!!!!
xoxoox


----------



## 4boys1girl

ROSE... HURRAY!!! So glad to hear from you again. WE HAVE MISSED YOU ;) 

Sounds like a little time away has helped, and you sound so positive, which is terrific! Oh, I am so excited for you and I really hope when you test again you get a stronger line. Everyone says to use the First Response, and that the internet ones aren't any good. So, I stopped buying them. I have one left over, but trying to hold off. Actually, I didn't think I had any in the house, turns out I have 5!!! But I have done good in not using ... yet ;)

Your symptoms sound very promising too. Have you noticed anything with your CM or your nipples changing? Those are early signs. I know the nipple thing always was for me, but I just can't remember how early.

Have you stayed away from temping? Just wondered if you did it and what was going on with that. Probably have had some peaceful sleep without the worry of temping, right?

I am also CD25, but 9DPO. I have been taking the B-50 complex vitamins. They are suppose to help lengthen LP. So far, I think it helps. I am 9DPO, and usually spotting at this point, but no sign of any blood yet...YAY. Just creamy CM each time I check. Hope it's a good thing. 

I have been pretty calm about my symptom spotting too. I notice things, but try not to over analize them too much. For one, I had slight soreness to my boobs at about O. Then nothing. Last night I noticed a stinging/sore sensation more toward the outer part of my bb...hmmm. Also, the creamy CM, which is not a whole lot, but definitly there, and not dry as it usually is before AF, so FX for that. I feel sleepy, but I can't count that because of my crazy night schedule. However, when I was off for 4 days, I took 2 and 3 hour naps anyway. 

I have 1 IC, 1 FRER, 1 RITE AID brand early result (I read on FF that they are just as good as FRER with 75% of the positives on FF coming from that brand at about 11 DPO), and I also have 2 Dollar store brand tests. I want to POAS sooooo bad, but I know its very early and I have been ok up to this point so I will wait. I am working tonight and tomorrow night. That brings me to WED I will be 11DPO, so I might test then if I see no spotting or signs of AF. We will see.

Kate... how bout you? Anything as far as 'symptoms'? When will you test? How are you feeling? I really really REALLY hope we all can get our BFPs this same month and continue discussing our pregnancies together. It would be lovely. FX girls ;)

I worked last night, So I am headed to bed for the day. Keep in touch and keep us posted. I'll check back later before work. Night night


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi girls! I am at work. I am feeling bummed :( I was supposed to have CD23 bllodwork done on SATURDAY, but they were closed. So, I went to outpatient lab, at the hospital where i work this am and had it done. CD25 and figured my progesterone should be up, right? IT was only 6.29! That is low! ALSO, i started on thyroid medicine 2 months ago and had a recheck. my thyroid stimulating hormone has increased, which isn,t good. means meds not working :(. I am just so afraid my chances of conceiving are plummeting. I wil call dr tomorrow annd see what he thinks. But so far, still no spotting or signs of AF. Still creamy CM. My concern is, that if by some chance I did conceive, I wont maintain anyway because of my hormone levels. boo hoo


----------



## Afamilygal

Oh Kat I am sorry :( you must be feeling blue- whats the deal with your thyroid? I remember you mentioning your medication but I wasnt aware it was thyroid problems.
Im no doctor, but I thought progesterone will reach its peak 7 days after Ovulation then start to decrease? if thats true- then maybe your low number is cause you did it 4 days later?
I dont know enough about all this... lets hope your Dr has some good ideas for you.

so Im not pregnant. AF showed up. :( its light but it always is to start with... so Im pretty upset about that test. (plus I did another one yesterday pm and there was a faint line too!!!) different test type too.
REALLY pisses me off. They are both the blue dye kind and apparently give false positives all the time. I could MURDER those assholes. Its the kind of product that shouldnt be fucking up like this. 
Im pissed. 
and heart broken. I thought this was it. :( Ive been crying all day and my eyes are killing me.
I even had them run a HCG test this morning when they checked my blood sugar (It was high so they have to run glucose tests) which was a huge waste of money...

anyhoo. Im sad and am going to go to bed now. Husbands away so theres no one to stop me.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Aww, Rose, I am so sorry to hear that. Sleep well, a nap will be good. I wish I had answers for all of us as to why it is not happening, it is sooo frustrating. Have you tried a different type of test? Just wondered if maybe the light AF is IB and maybe hcg isn't high enough yet in the urine. 

I slept most of the day...back to work tonight. I cant believe I made it to 10DPO without any signs of spotting or bleeding. Still creamy CM but not too much. I just can't get my hopes up for anything further bc of that progesterone level. I am waiting for call back from the docs about the bloodwork. I want to get the progesterone cream too, but haven't a clue where to buy it.

Today is a 'sort of' anniversary for DH and I. Our first date was 17 years ago today ... We went to a Billy Joel and Elton John concert together, and have been together ever since. Our wedding song was "Can you feel the love tonight" ;) I wanted sooo bad to test and tell him it was positive today. But I was sooo afraid of the negative and disappointment, that I can't do it. it would have been nice to tell him that for our anniversary. I will wait it out, grrr. This is the most will power I have had in a year, but mostly bc I have no confidence that it will be positive, and If it was I would be so scared about loosing it :(

kate, whats new on your end? Keep in touch busy girl ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Well girls ... I am officially bummed. I brought an hpt to work and held my pee for 6 hours. Just before I was ready to pee, I checked my CM and there was some creamy CM but now it has streaks of blood in it. So, I didnt bother to test. I just knew AF will come anyday now. I am waiting for doc to call me regarding my bloodwork. THEN i will start Clomid on CD 3. Kinda nervous and excitied at the same time. 
Oh well ... moving on.


----------



## katestar53

Roseeeeeee, well back hun, so nice to have you back. Im so sorry that AF showed up and thoes DAMN blue dye tests, I have heard so many bad stories about those tests. I hope your ok and not too sad. Im hoping the month out gave you a good break and that you are ready to try again. Dont forget we are always here for you :hugs: But like Kat said it still could be IM right and you said you did a different brand and got a faint positive. Let us know the outcome hun and try and not let it get you down :)

Kat - I hope you get the answers that you need from the doctor. Im so sorry about your results but Im sure that there are mediacations you can take to increase your progesterone. Have you heard about your bloodwork yet? FX the clomid works for you sweetie, I have read many a postive thread on BnB so am hoping and praying for you my dear. Happy anniveristy for yesterday, wow 17 years!!!! What a great feeling hey. It must be such an amazing feeling to of been with that one special person for that long.

Well the news from me is that I have zero sypmtoms, dont feel any different to that I usually would so am kinda guessing that its not the month. Am not feeling too blue about it though as I am doing so well with my weight lost and kinda want to lose a little bit more before I get preggo. Dont get me wrong if I was pregnant I would be over the moon but am almost at my normall range weight target so another month or so and I will be there! Yeah the picture of me was taken last summer, I have gained 14 pounds since then, not a huge amount but I really notice it!!!! After the MC in March I ate pretty much what I wanted and when I wanted!!!! So am CD7 today,am off home to London this weekend and if AF has showed up my next Thursday I will test but am almost certain it will be a BFN. 

Sending you both virtual hugs :hug:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Kate... I have to tell you, that with my last 2 pregnancies, my main symptom was HAVING NO SYMPTOMS ;) Sometimes that's a really good thing. I hope so in your case. Your chart looks good too.

Rose, how are you feeling sweetie? I hope you are hanging in there. as Kate said, we are here for you.

Me, I am just patiently waiting for the witch, grr. After the CM thing with blood, a while later I had a super duper small spot of brown CM. Then, later, I had a surge of yellowish creamy CM again. Then felt 'wet' before leaving work, and had the same CM leaked onto panties (sorry tmi). So now I am like a nut, who keeps running to the bathroom checking with every sensation I get down there. Hopefully AF starts soon so I can try my clomid.

On a happier note ... I am officially on VACATION from work ... WOO HOO!!!! I am off for 3 full weeks starting today. I am hoping the stress free 3 weeks will get me somewhere in the TTC department, lol. And we plan on going away, so I am hoping that helps too.

Have a lovely day ladies.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Well girls, I tested yesterday afternoon and BFN (of course). But I was to the point I had to know so I can plan my course of action. Still waiting for the Dr. to call about my 'out-of-wack' hormones. But I was reading up on low progesterone and it seems I have been having all the symptoms for quite a while now. Also I read that when progesterone is low it can mimic hypothyroidism. So I am anxious to discuss with Dr. 

I had been waiting for the month to finish to see if I was PG or not, bc I still needed DH to have SA. I called the lab last week and they said I can drop off sample from home at anytime. They didn't say anything more. But since I know it is important for the sample to be as fresh as possible, DH and I "generated" a sample this am and brought it straight to the lab. What a joke!! I had to sign in, noone at the front desk, had to sit and wait 45minutes. Finally they told me they take all appointments first. Had I known that I would have MADE an appointment! So they take me back in the room and start taking all the insurance information, and then the girl says "this is for a post-vascectomy, right?" I said "no, for infertility" and she started shaking her head and said "I am sorry but we don't do that here." What a waste!!! I am bummed. AF will start this weekend I assume, and we are going away next week. Then Ill be back in my fertile time. I called another place and they said we can come Monday morning between 830 and 9am. I guess we'll have to squeeze it in before we go. How frustrating!!

Hope you are both doing well. Hope to hear from yas soon. Stay in touch ladies ;)


----------



## katestar53

Hey girls, hope your both ok? Kat, 3 weeks off hey? Thats amazing, really hope you enjoy your time off and get some time to chill. Where you planning on going away to sweetie? That sounded like a right nightmare with the sperm sample, cant believe they messed you around like that :growlmad: Any news from the doctor? Sorry about the BFN hun, have you started the clomid yet? What does it exactly do and how do you take it? Really hope it helps you sweetie :)

I am 10dpo today and am having some super cramps in the left side of my tummy and have horrendous backache, so am hoping this is implantation, have got everything crossed! My friend at work told me today that she dreamt that I told her I was pregant, really hope that this is a sign that its about to happen! 

Rose - Hope ur ok my dear, sending you lots of love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Kate...I have FX for you too. Sounds good ;) When will you test? Have you had any symptoms yet? 

I picked up Clomid from the pharmacy today. I am suppose to take it starting CD3-5. I spoke with the nurse from the Dr. office today and she said I need to double my dose of thryroid medication. She said I will go back for more bloodwork on CD23 again to check progesterone. But the clomid should help with the progesterone. She basically told me it is up to me if I want to start it this month on Clomid, or wait another cycle and see if the increase in thryoid meds helps. They did not order a progesterone supplement. She said they would only give it to me if I become pregnant...I am not happy about that, especially since my level was so low. I am just afraid that if I become pregnant i won't have sufficient level to maintain pregnancy. I am also thinking that the low progesterone was the reason I MC in July. I checked my levels from that time and they were LOW. It bothers me bc the doctor never mentioned it. So, for now I am sitting here waiting for AF. I thought it would be here by today, but nothing. My temp dropped this am, so I am just waiting. I had some brown discharge this am, but only when I checked cervix position. Nothing coming out on its own. Now I checked again a short while ago, and it is creamy white again... go-figure :shrug: Anyway, I took another HPT bc I wanted to be sure before I bought the clomid, but it was BFN again. they warn you about taking it if pregnant, so I had to be sure. Now its just waiting for the witch. Hurry up witch!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey guys. Sorry too kat about the bfn. :( it's so hard and sad I know...
I went in yesterday to test glucose levels (had high blood sugar last week) which was a total drag. I'll know more Monday. 
Good luck to you Kate - fx!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Rose, are you diabetic? Do you take insulin? Hope things are ok. Keep in touch. 

Kate? Anything new? Test yet? Let me know ;)

AF is here. She always makes for an UNINVITED guest as far as I am concerned, lol. So, it is CD1 ... AGAIN. But, on the hopeful side, I am going to take my CLOMID starting on CD3 and I have doubled my dose of thryoid medication. I think I might try the progesterone cream for after ovulation, since the doctor didn't order me suppliments. It could only help right? I gave up on my FertilAid and Fertile CM suppliments. I am now just taking a regular pre-natal vitamin, Calcium, and B Complex. Feeling nervous and hopeful at the same time.


----------



## 4boys1girl

:friends:

Hi Girls! Long time no see :shrug:

I hope you are both doing ok. Rose, you feeling any better? Kate, you? I noticed that ur temp dropped :growlmad: Did you get AF? I hope not. I hope it was just a one time deal and it goes back up again.

I started my Clomid :thumbup: Was real nervous about it, but then just took it. so far, I have had a super duper migrain headache for 3 days now ](*,). Also, my bbs are little sore. But not much else. So, as long as I can get passed the headache, it isn't so bad.

We are leaving Friday to go away with the kids. We are headed up to the Adirondaks - to Lake George, NY. We go every year. We stay in a little cabin/cottage by the lake and it is sooo nice there. I can't wait! :wohoo:
We won't be back until the 13th, and I am hoping I will ovulate by then. We have a TWO ROOM cabin ;), so we can still :sex: 

FX this is the last cycle we all have to go through.
Keep in touch girls! :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

So my temp dropped today and I can feel AF is going to be any day now, booooooooooooo! Oh well, I guess it wasnt my month. Am not feeling too sad for some reason, Im have done so well this month with not getting too stressed about the whole TTC malarky so will continue this into this new cycle. Might not temp this month, its so exhausting having to get up at the same time, the last few days I have even found myself waking early as I must of had it on my mind then not being able to get back to sleep. So its been 8 months now TTC, really hope we all get our BFP this month, we BLOODY deserve it! 

Rose - hope you ok chick? How come you were having ur blood sugar levels tested? So whats new with you my dear, when did AF show up and what CD are you? I hope you feeling ok sweets

Kat - So excited for your trip, sounds lush. It sounds exactly what you need, hope you have a lovely relexing time. Maybe the time out will help you get your BFP this month. Good luck with the clomid and the other meds that ur on, see how it goes with the cream but FX it works for you sweetie.


----------



## Afamilygal

hey ladies. Hope Kat is having fun on her trip! not much to report here, on cd16 and without any highs the monitor went to peak. We trying to not DTD quite as much and see if that makes any difference... Nurses told me to try doing it every 2-3 days and so we'll only dtd once while I have an egg. and then maybe after too. cant hurt.
last month was STRESSFUL, the doctor thinks that we might have fertilized but it didnt implant properly. bummer :(
but at least SOMETHING is working!
turns out im pre diabetic. did not know this. Have cut WAY back on sugar (most foods have some so its hard) and havent been eating starchy foods. high fiber, low fat, low carb, etc... and no alcohol (which I dont really mind all that much right now) and Im feeling better than I have in years. go figure!
Since I am a low weight already I get to eat as many good fats as I want. which has been fun since I LOVE tree nuts and avocados, etc.. Ive been eating ALL day long, I feel hungry all the time but since its all healthy, Im good to go. eating no carbs means I never really feel full but apparently thats a good thing.
its just an adjustment is all.
so! thats it for me, In California right now and not checking in all that much but wanted to say hola. Its beyond pretty here. the weather is PERFECT. sigh... in love! :)

Hope the Clomid is treating you well Kat and that youre doing good Kate- any sign of the egg? Im not temping anymore and Ive been sleeping a THOUSAND times better. I say dont bother. either your period is going to come or its not right? since you have the CBFM, just work with that and you'll be a ok. just check it the 2 mornings after you get the peak to make sure it goes up then stop again. easy peasy. :)
8 months is a long time kid. :( Im very sorry... Have you considered seeing a specialist? do you have to wait a year in the UK? my doc is going to run tests at 6 months.
I hope you dont have to after this month!


FX to both of you this month!

xoxo


----------



## 4boys1girl

:wave:

Hi Ladies!

Rose...so great to hear from you. so things are going good for you and you sound positive. awesome! I hope your plan works. I was thinking the same about the 'fertilization' and your test. its so frustrating thinking that conception is taking place but not implanting :( My RE did tell me that he has "no doubt that you are conceiving, but your body just can't maintain the pregnancy" OUCH!

We are still here in Lake george, NY. Its beautiful here. We have been BD often, and I still do temp, but getting frustrated as I thought there would be some sign of the big O by now. so far nothing. I am CD14 today. Have had EWCM and some O pains but the OPKs are complete negatives. For me, they usually gradually get darker day by day until my positive. So either that will change for me and I will O 'all of a sudden'. or, I will O very late, or perhaps not at all. Hubby semen test came back good, so at least thats good news. I guess the problem really is me, what with all my crazy hormones being 'out of wack'.

Kate, haven't heard from you in a while. You ok? Hope you are doing well my dear. I might try the NOT TEMPING thing next cycle too. Probably less stressful, right? I swore I wouldn't do it while on vaca, but i do every morn at 6am, then cant go back to sleep. ugh!

Cali sounds fabulous. My sister lives there and she is comng ihome to NJ nex week. We would love to go to Cali, but hubby doesn't fly, so it would be difficult.

Well, I hope you ladies have a lovely day. It will be our last full day here at the lake, so we will probably just relax at the lake. Talk to you soon ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

:wave:

Girls, how are you? been missing you ;)

Just checking in to see how everything is?

I am 3DPO now. WooHoo!! Vacation was wonderful and we are back now and oh so hopeful [-o&lt; Now I just have to pray that the clomid produced a strong enough ovulation and my progesterone stays up. Rose, where did you get that cream from? Let me know. 

Girls, please check in and say hello.

:hugs:

Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Hiya! Still on vacation, LOVE being away in the cool weather. not doing too much crazy baby shit this month- it's been LOVELY!

Am 7dpo and not feeling much either way. 
The cream I bought at a Local natural pharmacy in Austin called people's pharmacy.
I don't know where else you would buy it. Maybe online?
Not sure it's doing anything in particular. :) and it's pretty expensive. I'm not going to buy more once I'm out.

Hope you guys are well and feeling happy. 

Xoxo


----------



## 4boys1girl

Afamilygal said:


> Hiya! Still on vacation, LOVE being away in the cool weather. not doing too much crazy baby shit this month- it's been LOVELY!
> 
> Am 7dpo and not feeling much either way.
> The cream I bought at a Local natural pharmacy in Austin called people's pharmacy.
> I don't know where else you would buy it. Maybe online?
> Not sure it's doing anything in particular. :) and it's pretty expensive. I'm not going to buy more once I'm out.
> 
> Hope you guys are well and feeling happy.
> 
> Xoxo

Rose :flower:

How arre you?! So glad to hear from you.

I don't remember if I told you, but my progesterone levels were real low and I had been having side effects from it. I bought a natural progesterone cream called EMERITA. At the local stores it was very expensive, from 28.99 to 48.99 for a 2-4oz tube...OUCH!! But, I ordered it online, Amazon.com, and got it for 14.97 for a box of 48 single dose packets. Been using it daily and so far I think its helping, bc my hot flashes are less and my mood swings are not as bad. I am suppose to have CD23 blood for progesterone level today, but the lab is closed. I will go tomorrow and I will know if it is helping.

I am very close to you in cycle, I am now 8DPO. Nothing out of the ordinary for me except higher temps, but that could be because of my increase thryoid medicine, and/or progesterone. 

Things are different this month for me too. Trying hard, and I think doing good, at not getting all "baby crazed". I haven't even thought about testing. I will probably wait at least until Thursday or Friday, if AF doesn't get me first. 

Where are you on vacation? Hope its lovely and you are relaxing and pampering yourself ;) I had a 3 week vacation from work, and it was SO NICE!! Hard to go back though.

Anyhow, keep in touch, enjoy vaca and hope to hear from you again soon.


----------



## Afamilygal

Hello! I'm in Colorado now, it is so beautiful here...
How did your progesterone test go? Hopefully it is much betterr than before, fx!
Any symptoms?

Where's Kate at these days?

I'm on 9 dpo. Possibly 10 but not sure? Feeling normal.

How do you use the progesterone cream btw?


----------



## 4boys1girl

hi rose! i am pleaased to say my progesterone this cycle on cd24 (9dpo) was 23.49!! woohoo. what i don't understand is that the very next day (10dpo) i had some brown spotting? i thought it is too late for IB, but i didnt think AF would be showing up yet since my progesterone is sttill up. i tested yesterday with IC and BFN :( hoping its just too soon but with the spotting i dont feel good about it. no real symptoms eithers. i hope kate is ok, dont know where she went. ope to hear soon. the progesteronee cream i have just been using on my tummy or thighs or butt or wrists (any soft skin areas) like u said...it doesnt smell great but i think its helping.


----------



## 4boys1girl

I just dont get it? my progesterone was high on monday, but I had brown spotting the next day. then yesterday creamy cm but with a hint of pink at night. this am pink creamy cm. tested negative. been crying since 530am. sorry girls. i dont mean to be such a downer, but i cant deal with this anymore. i just dont get it!


----------



## Afamilygal

Oh... Kat. Im sorry love. I too am spotting. :( brown and light but I know its coming...
I feel very bad for you because I know how hard it is and I know you have been trying for so long. 
do try to remember that you are very very lucky to already be a momma, and to so many great kids!! I know that cant help much since you want another... but in these moments it is so important not to focus on what we dont have but what we do.
Chin up dearie. This was only the first month on Clomid and I know a LOT of women who have had happy stories to tell so try to keep your head up above water for a little longer.
this day is a big bummer for the both of us... and where is Kate? I hope you are Ok Kate if you are reading this! we miss you doll.

xo


----------



## 4boys1girl

thanks rose, it means alot. I am sorry u are spotting too. did u test? my new dilemma is my test from today. it was a dollar store test and it was put in the trash after about 20 - 30 minutes of BFN. few hours later i couldnt help myself, i looked at it and there is another line there. faint but looks pinkish and i cant help but wonder. i know its bfn, but i have had evaps before, and they disappear after seeing them. anyway my RE said its too early to test and i should wait til sunday or monday if AF hasnt started yet. its all so frustrating! and today i lost it and cried all morning. i felt bad bc i AM greatful for my hubby and kids, but its so hard NOT to think about ttc, ya know. then at 8am i got a text from my friend who juust delivered her little girl. i cried even harder. her and i were trying together and talked about ours being the same age and all. well, i guess it will just have to happen when its time.


----------



## Afamilygal

ah hon. What a tough time, I know. and I know it is hard to be grateful when you want to say "but why is this happening? why is it happening to me? Why cant I have this?" BELIEVE me I know... I am so grateful for my wonderful husband who I love more than ever before and I grateful for my family who is so loving and supportive. and my friends, my beautiful home, my dog who brings me such joy. I am relatively healthy. I am not poor. I have SO many things to be grateful yet I sit on the toilet bleeding, crying and wondering why I cant have a baby. 
so I know.
do yourself a favor and wait until sunday or monday if you can stand it and test again and try not to get too upset. (again- super hard. I broke down at 5 am and cried hard when AF came full flow)
but you never know right? you could still be in so try to breathe and relax. You'll know soon enough. that pink line could be it!
and if you dont get your bfp, get on here and have a good rant and Ill be here to give you a BIG cyber hug!!!

good luck sweet Kat. Ill x all my fingers and toes!!!
*R


----------



## 4boys1girl

rose you are sooo sweet! i am so so sorry AF came. we both seem to be crying about it alot. its tough. i even told my husband " i know ur trying to say the right things, but its just not the same for you. u dont know what its like to count each day of a cycle, get so hopeful, deal with the 2ww and then be crushed bc everything we tried so hard for failed". he agreed he doesnt know what its like from my side, but he feels bad too. anyhow, we had this long talk about it and i cried alot, told him i got my period and all. today, i untold him. after those few episodes of minor spotting, there is no more. now i have creamy white cm again, not alot, but not dry either. its weird and i dont know what to think. i dont feel pregnant. i dont want to get my hopes up and i am holding out until sunday for sure. if this is still happening i wil test. AF should have been here today. i told DH all of this and he became concerned about the spotting and "if" i am pg, bc he said "its all how it started last time" (talking about my mc). he worries for my mentality if it happens again. so, i try hard not to obsess or think of the "what ifs". we are preparing now for a bad hurrican so that will keep my mind focused on something else. they just issued an emergency evacution of my town. we have to be out by noon. ugh. hopefully things dont get as bad as they say they will. fx for that. hae a great weekend, chin up and AF will be over before you know it. il be in touch.


----------



## Afamilygal

Oh no! your in nj I forgot! Crap!!! Where will you go?
Good luck on all fronts ma dear. I hope the hurricane doesn't harm your home and you and your family are safe and I hope that you are not going to get your period after all, wouldn't that be wonderful?
FX FX FX FX FX !!!!!
Keep me posted ok? I want to know that you are safe.

Xo


----------



## 4boys1girl

home from now, thank goodness. no storm here yet. its suppose to start storming tonight, but i hear they downgraded the storm, so hopefully wont be too bad. we wont go anywhere unless it starts to get real bad, then who knows, i guess we'll head west. ill keep ya posted (as long as we have power and I can get on the internet)
I think AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. I had a lot of creamy wet discharge all night and this am, but my cervix is low and there was some pink when I checked it. so it must be on its way. I called today to refill my clomid because i know Ill need it. Ill pick it up in a bit, before the storm(just in case we get dtranded and i get my flow, at least i wont miss my chance to take it.
how are you feeling? hope AF is not overstaying her welcome! I cant imagine what happened to kate?! in fact, I am a bit worried as it looks like she hasnt even been on at all for almost a month. 
KATE WE MISS YOU ;)
Ill keep in touch


----------



## katestar53

Hello girls :flower:

Im so sorry that I havent been on for yonks, and sorry if I had you worried. I am alive and well :) I havent been on BnB for over a month now, decided to have a complete break from everything baby related, no temping, no CBFM, no BnB and I tell ye its done me the world of good. I feel so much more relaxed about it all. So Im not even sure where I am in my cycle, I know that I am CD25 but havent a clue when I ov, we DTD around the time when I usually OV which is CD 10-14 so I am guessing that I am anything from 8-10dpo!!!! Its been so nice not thinking about TTC, I feel so stress free and have been concenstrating on getting fitter and healthier instead. I am so proud of myself, I have lost 20lbs in weight :happydance: I was 175lbs and am now 155lbs, whoop de whoop. Only a few more pounds to go now then I am at my goal! 

I hope you gals are ok? Kat, I am sopleased your progesterone is up, also how is the clomid going, has it chaged your cycle at all? I hope you and your family ok what with that horrible storm, stay safe sweetie :)

Rose - Hey hun, how you doing? Hope your having a grand time in Colorado :) Whats new with you hun?

Im off on my jollies on Wednesday to the South of France, my OHs Mum has a villa near St Tropez with a pool and we are going for two weeks, I cannot wait for the break and to show off my new figure in my bikini!!!!! Its my 30th birthday on Thursday as well, always said I wanted to be pregnant by the time Im 30 so am really hoping for a BFP this month, that would be the best birthday present ever! 

Sorry again that I havent been on for ages, I really did miss you guys and am sending you BIG CYPER HUGS :hugs:

Take care

Katexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Afamilygal

YAY KATE!!! SO happy and pleased for you on all fronts. gosh it sounds like you have been busy being happy and working hard and looking gorgeous. very proud of you. losing weight is really hard. HORRAY!!! have you bought yourself a new bikini for you holiday? sounds like a BLAST! I really really REALLY hope you get your birthday BFP!!!! 30th? right on! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!* I just had my 28th so Im not far behind you at all! :) I hope it is your best bday ever. Mine was just lovely. I love Colorado. it is the prettiest place I know...

and good for you about not getting baby crazy. seriously- round of applause, that shit is HARD to do. I was doing so well and then I got round to poas time and went nuts again. :blush: whoops! GUILTY!

Kat- whats the word on poas?? I hope the storm hasnt pushed you out of your house?? keep us posted if you get a chance! I hope you got your BFP!!!

fx to both of you dearies!!! :dust::dust::dust:

xoxox


----------



## 4boys1girl

well i didnt know it was either of your birthdays...HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you both ;) you are both so yound, lol. I am 34 and I feel my clock ticking. I think thats why I get so crazed with the whole ttc thing. I feel like Ill miss my chance to have just one more.
Kate...thank goodness you're ALIVE, lol. i really was worried ;) Glad you had a nice break but also glad to hear from you again. have fun on your holiday and congrats on the weight loss. I think I may follow your plan this cycle. Since my mc last july i have gained about 20lbs!! Its ridiculous! 
Anyhow, i still did not get my period and I am think the clomid or the progesterone cream has something to do with it. Tested this am with FRER and bfp. I expected that. But, I didnt think the little bit of cream would delay my period. I am stopping the cream now, until after O this next cycle. I am still gonna take my clomid on days 3-7, but I think I may drop all the rest of what makes me crazed as well. It just make me cray NOT knowing when I ovulate bc I wont know if I am late or not. I will cal my RE tomorrow to see what the plan is.
Rose, how are you doing? AF just about done? Hope so.

We stayed home during the hurricane. I wasn't as bad as the news reportes made it sound. We lost power to our town about midnight and its not back yet. Our basement had some water in it and much of our town was flooded, but the water is going back out to sea now. So, we are ok. Thanks for asking. I have to check my internet through my phone though so i cant do as much as I would like.
Kate, I hope you get your BFP.
Good Day ladies!


----------



## 4boys1girl

OMG!! I just read through what I wrote. I meant to say "BFN" not "BFP", lol. I did NOT get a BFP. I repeat, I did NOT get a BFP! lol, u both must think I am nuts ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

HI Rose, Hi Kate!

Just updating here ... still no AF, ugh! This is frustrating. I spoke to my RE and they want a blood test tomorrow. I told them, i really dont think I am pg. But they want to do it to be sure so they can avise me what to do about clomid. I am suppose to take it on CD3. But since there is no AF, I dont know when to take it. This is so frustrating. I am now 17dpo and my LP is usually only 12days. Hope things regulate for me soon.


----------



## Afamilygal

4boys1girl said:


> OMG!! I just read through what I wrote. I meant to say "BFN" not "BFP", lol. I did NOT get a BFP. I repeat, I did NOT get a BFP! lol, u both must think I am nuts ;)

Ha ha ha! I was a little excited at first but figured it out pretty quick


----------



## Afamilygal

4boys1girl said:


> HI Rose, Hi Kate!
> 
> Just updating here ... still no AF, ugh! This is frustrating. I spoke to my RE and they want a blood test tomorrow. I told them, i really dont think I am pg. But they want to do it to be sure so they can avise me what to do about clomid. I am suppose to take it on CD3. But since there is no AF, I dont know when to take it. This is so frustrating. I am now 17dpo and my LP is usually only 12days. Hope things regulate for me soon.

Hmm... That does sound frustrating, but is there a chance you could be pg?! Wouldn't that be marvelous!?
Well good luck! I hope it is bfp!
But wait, No af? At all? Cause of clomid? Hm... That does suck. Is that normal?
Yowsa. Are you sure youre not having a REALLY long LP because of the clomid? Now that would come in handy! Let us know!!
Fx!

I have a question for you (kate) about me. It's a nurse question. Since I have been recently diagnosed with pre diabetes, have you ever heard of low insulin (I don't produce much) or high blood sugar (it's not too high, I'm eating really well and exercising) interfering with implantation? My dr is a goof and I see a new one on the 14th. I need an endocrinologist that specializes in fertility but can't find one in Austin.
But this is my last month trying before they run some more tests. Like the Fallopian tube one you had. Since I've had so many issues in this area, they want to run tests after the 6th month. Scary.
Any ideas?
How goes it Kate, any symptoms??

Your bday is soon!!!

Hugs ladies! Xo


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi ladies! 

Rose, I do know that any type of diabetes can play a role in infertility. So I think maybe you should find a reproductive endocrinologist. At least this way when you do get pregnant, they can monitor you a little more closely.

Kate...? How many dpo now? Anything "new"?

As far as me, what a looong cycle! I hit my 18thdpo, and I was getting concerned bc no AF. I even thought after my DH and I had sex, it might bring it on. It didn't. So I went blood test and it was negative. I figured it would be, but WTF with the period (or lack of)?! Then I went to work and out of nowhere...FULL HEAVY FLOW, like I never saw the likes of! It's aweful. I don't know if this is a result of clomid or not, but it's one heavy period. CD2 for me now, I do another round of Clomid starting tomorrow. Sadly, this may be my last month of ttc for a while. My sister is getting married next September and I am the matron of Honor. I won't be able to keep ttc because I don't want to be delivering at the same time, and I also wanted a bit of time to try and get into shape for the wedding. If I am lucky enough to conceive this cycle, I would be due beginning of June so that would allow me only 3 short months to get back into shape. So, we will see what the month brings, and FX for all of us!


----------



## Afamilygal

Kat- Sorry about af, but at least it came and you can try again! I hope this is your month too! I'm sad to think that you'll be away for a while. When will you try again?
Hey, maybe this is the best month for it- I did hear that it takes 3 months for the clomid to really work so isn't this the 3rd month? Plus it always seems to happen when people stop trying. :) will you stop b&b?

And for Kate- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! I hope this is your best one yet!!! And I've still got my fingers x'd for you!!!

Oxox


----------



## Afamilygal

everybody is gone... :(


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi Rose! no, not gone...still here. just been busy with work and getting kids bck to school. How are you? Anything new happening? U must be in the 2ww again? When is Af due? Hope she never shows!
As for me, i am on my last month of ttc. took second round of clomid, but my re doesnt want to do any testing. just wants me to come for office visit "to talk". whatever that means! i think it means i am at the end of my rope and there isnt anything more they can do. anyhow, i think i ovulated today so its good bc i didnt expect to O for another 2 more days. so, i go to my re on the 22nd, i will be 10dpo then, so i will test with frer and see what happens. i am not holding on to too much hope, but hey, maybe Ill get a surprise result. and wouldnt that be nice bc my hubbys birthday is the 23rd. 
Keep in touch. Talk to you soon.
Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Well I certainly hope you can give him a bfp for his bday! 
Wait and see why re has to say. 22, that's not too far away! :) baby dust!
As for me, 2 or 3 dpo. Think 2.
Feeling normal as usual. Saw a great endo nurse today who is sending me to a
Nutrionist which I'm hoping helps some.'my blood sugar is still too high since I don't produce much insulin. Blah.
Am on my way to NYC to see my sister and go to a wedding won't be far from you!!
:)
I have an appointment to do day3 blood testing on the 29th. I should get af on the 27th.
So! The 2ww is on again!!
Good luck to you Kat!!
Xo


----------



## 4boys1girl

I am about 3dpo as well, as far as FF suggests. I was thinking more like 2dpo myself. Also, FF has estimated AF to arrive on the 27th as well. So, It looks like you and I are on the same cycle pretty much ;) what will they be testing you for on CD3 bloodwork? I just had my thyroid re-checked and it's still not good :( I am thinking that this is what may be keeping the egg from implanting. I hope they change my dose of meds again. Have fun NYC and yes...it IS close :)


----------



## Afamilygal

New York is crazy. :)
Let's see, cd3 blood will be fsh, lh, estrogen and testosterone. I want to rule out pcos. 
Women with insulin resistance also have pcos too. She said my ovaries don't look like typical pcos ovaries so we'll see.
I'm not so sure I ov'd properly this cycle. My temp went up from 97.4 ish pre ov to 97.9 which is a lot lower than my usual post ov temps. :( normally its not below 98.1 and goes up to 98.3 on average.
So... Hopefully that's not bad. My pre temps used to be around 97.6 too...
That's funny about our cycles in sync again. They often are aren't they? 
Wonder how Kate is doing...

Later gator!
Xo


----------



## katestar53

Howdy ladies :kiss:

Sorry that I havent been on sooner, only just back from my holiday which was totally AMAZING! Had such a lovely time relaxing by the pool, was so nice to get away from work and the crappy English weather! Sounds like you guys have been busy. So much to catch up on.....

Rose - Hope you had a great time in NYC, I love that city, was there earlier this year :) Sorry to hear about the tests that you have to have but in a way if there is anything wrong there is so much that can be done. I am thinking of going to the doctors soon, me and my other half have decided to wait till October and if I dont get a BFP my then I want to get things check out. The only problem with the Heath Service in the UK is that its not private so the waiting lists to see a fertility doctor are so long. Might consider going private thou. Am thinking of you sweetie, really hope you get ur BFP this month :)

Kat - I have everything crossed that you get your BFP for you hubbys birthday hun, that would be such an amazing bday gift! I dont think its the end of the rope for you, try to remain positive hun and FX this is the cycle for you. So when will you be TTC again, will you be waiting until after the wedding?

So any symptoms as of yet? I havent been using the CBFM this month again so am not 100% sure where I am, I know I am CD13 and I think I am OV around now as had some cramps today and some EWCM yesterday so have BD the last few days and today, will do so 2morrow just to be sure :) Have been so so so much more relaxed about the whole TTC thing, I was so obsessed by it all and it was really getting me down. But am missing using the CBFM and temping so will be going for it full force next month (thats if I dont get my BFP first!).

Have really missed u guys, sorry that I havent been in contact more. I really hope that we all get our dream soon :hug:

Byeeeeeeeeee

Katexxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Kate :) It's so nice to see you back ;) I am soo glad you enjoyed your holiday. Did you et to wear your bikini that you wanted to wear? I bet you looked great!

It looks like if you O around now, we will all be pretty close in cycle. AWESOME! If the appointment waiting list is long for the specialist, maybe you should call now and get on it, if you get a BFP you can cancel. If not, at least you are already on the list. Worth a shot ;)

It's great that you are relaxed about it all...I am NOT, lol. After this month I will relax because we won't be trying, but for now, I am OBSESSED! I think if I don't get a BFP this cycle (which I am pretty sure I won't), I will join back at the gym and start working on myself and preparing for the wedding. Then, maybe when it gets real close to the wedding, we may start "not trying not preventing". Hubby just laughed when I told him we weren't gonna try anymore. I think he doesn't believe me , lol. MEN! 

Anyway, I had my thyroid rechecked and my TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) was still high. So I called my RE to see if he wanted to up my dose of med, but he said NO. He said he will discuss everything when I come to see him next Thursday. I am bummed because I feel like he is gonna tell me that theres no more we can do. If the egg CAN fertilize, but CAN NOT implant, then even IVF or IUI wouldn't make a difference. I'll see what he has to say next week.

Rose, I was thinking the same about not ovulating properly this cycle either. My temps have been around 97.1 or 97.2. then it shot up to 98.1 one time, and that may not have been accurate because I was majorly sleep deprived from work. since it has been at 97.5 or 97.6 and I feel like that it too low for post-ovulation temps. last cycle it was way over 98. IDK what to think and I won't know if I Od or not because my stupid RE wont test!!! UGHH, this gets me going!!!

Have a great night girls. Talk to you soon ;)


----------



## Afamilygal

Heeeey Kate! Indeed, welcome back! We have missed you! Sounds like you have a plan which is a good thing. Kat may be right about getting yourself on a list now just in case. It's a whole lot easier to cancel. The nhs is a bugger about infertility I know. BUT hopefully you wont need to even need it! Fingers x'd!! 

And kat, sorry you're blue about this but do wait to hear what re says and if he says it's hopeless, find someone else!! Sounds drastic but don't give up! And don't let anyone tell you that you can't have your dream. Where there's a will...

No symptoms here. Confused about my temps. DH mentioned the time changes between co, tx and ny which are all an hour apart so that could be what's caused the mix up? So that makes sense kinda... Its only an our or two but still... Let's hope!
NYC is awesome but I'm ready to be home and settle in fall in Texas. Love this time of year! :)
Love you gals!
Xo


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey guys! Well I have been stalking quite a few b&b threads like the big thread of early signs and keep going, ooo, I have that or that. Going nutty!! :) I've been pretty good for the past cycle or 2 about not going too nuts and that's all out the window now! :dohh:
I don't why I feel like this one is different, it's not like I even have a bunch of symptoms! My bbs seem fuller to me and the left one is sore, my nips were REALLY sore a few days ago right after ov, but I think that was just ov.

I don't have any remarkable cm or funny smelling pee (like last time) so IDK what's gotten into me! I'd like to believe it's just a feeling but I think that thread has made it worse. I'm sooo tired but I'm also doing a lot of traveling and that will do it all right.
Oh, also I've been getting very weepy and irrationally upset or angry forno good reason. WHY am I so mental?? Bah...

What about you guys? Any symptoms to share?
Xo


----------



## katestar53

Hey hun, it all sounds pretty promising :) Especially the sore boobs and tiredness,what DPO are u? I really need to get back into the swing of things with TTC, I feel like I have been out of the game for the last few months! Am going to go for it next month unless I get my BFP this cycle! I havent a clue what DPO I am but am CD16 so am guessing I am 2/3 DPO, not noticed much yet but Im sure I will be symptom spotting any day now!! 

Quick question for you, when do you guys DTD? Do you BD everyday and from what CD do you start? Also what time of day do you :sex:? Its just that I have read so many conflicting views Im not sure what to believe? Currently we DTD as soon as I go high on the CBFM then every day after that. What do you guys do?

Hope you had a great weekend

K xxxx


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey doll! We did the same up until the last 3 cycles where we have been DDT first day of high, then skip til peak where we do it both days of peak and the day after. It is either early am or in the pm before dinner. I never feel sexy after eating :)
But it's whenever we can get it in. We used to Dtd like 11 days in a row but I was afraid his swimmers needed more time to recoup.
Oh, also we so it throughout the rest of
Month now and then.
:)
I've also been having a few pulling sensations in my belly today. Fingers crossed so tight I am cutting off circulation!! ;)
Also, im 7dpo.
Xo


----------



## Afamilygal

I feel like dtd before bedtime would be good, cause you could stay flat for a long long time. Have you heard that?
I read that it takes like 20 seconds for sperm to meet egg but I lie flat for 25-45 min after dtd to be sure.
I always have to pee after sex too. Can't help it. 
No more symptoms, am beginning to think it was all in my head. 
My temp went down to 98.17 and I don't have a lot of cm which I think is a sign for me. No nausea either. And I'm now 8dpo. I think i would be feeling more now.
We'll see, af is due on the 26th so still a week to wait, but I'll start spotting on the 25th, so really less time.
How you ladies getting on?


----------



## katestar53

Wow 20 seconds for the sperm to meet the egg, thats really quick! We tend to DTD right before bed as well, then we get some cushions and shove the under my bum whilst Im cycling with my legs in the air, tres romantic!! I think I will go back to every other day till peak then 3 days in a row. I have also read that the best time to have sex is between 3-7pm as the :spermy: are more lively then and 35% more active! Thanks for ur advice sweetie :hugs:

Soooooooooo anymore sypmtoms? I for some reason have bad bacache but think that might be from the gym! Think I am about 4dpo so too early too tell I guess! FX for both of us, when will u test?

Kat - I hope ur doing ok? Sending u a big cyber hug :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

katestar53 said:


> Wow 20 seconds for the sperm to meet the egg, thats really quick! We tend to DTD right before bed as well, then we get some cushions and shove the under my bum whilst Im cycling with my legs in the air, tres romantic!!

Ha! LOL, love this. Does the motion get them motivated? 
I usually tell him to "get off quick!" and shove a bunch of pillows til I'm as vertical as I can get which usually means I'm slipping backwards and my head is being flattened against the headboard. Lol. The things we do for these :baby: s!!! They better appreciate us! ;)

I've had cramping in both the left and right side ( I ov'd on right this cycle) and my temps are not high had to get up really early yesterday in ny to fly back and now I'm back on tx time so it could be the time change has things all messed up. Plus I had to get up and pee last night which I haven't been doing in a while so could have thrown it too. Who bloody knows.

I have an almighty headache too but I could chalk that up to the travel and allergies. Austin is the worst for allergies. Sigh. 

I had dinner last night with DH and my mum and she was driving me CRAZY! I had the shortest fuse ever. I kept going to the bathroom and giving myself a pep talk about being a bitch and the she's your mother speech. I'm just so irritable which could be a sign right? That or I'm becoming a nasty person to be around. 

I dunno, I feel like there's somehying going on and there are times she I'm sure this is it but then I get insecure and think that all the symptoms could easily be af and I've had sure feelings before and I was dead wrong.
I bounce back and forth between being sure and then telling myself I'm ridiculous. :shrug:

I don't have any significant cm and I'm now 10dpo. I feel like that would be a good sign for me. I'm not dry but I don't have much and I feel like I did last time. I can hardly remember now.

I had bad bm for the past few days but it is better now tg, it was yucky. 

Besides that, just tired but I always am this time of month, especially with allergies.

So that's it for me, what about you guys. Any psychic feelings? :) symptoms?


----------



## 4boys1girl

HI girls! been working the last 3 nights, so slept all 3 days. Off for 4...yay! Irritability? I have loads of it and I get really down between ovulation and AF. I think, for me, it is always a sign AF is approaching. Funny thing is, I know I am being a bitch, but I just can't stop it. Then I get more bitchy bc I know it isn't my month if I am moody. Its so frustrating. I am 10DPO as well. Stopped temping. I am almost given up, with a teeny tiny strand of hope for this month, but thats it. Tomorrow I have my appointment with RE. I can't wait to hear what he thinks. I think I may test in the am with FRER just in case i needed to tell the doc any new news ;) I don't expect much though. i had lots of creamy CM this past week, but yesterday and today it has lessened and tonight it turned thick and yellowish...it ALWAYS does that right before AF. I have no other symptoms. I have chocolate cravings which also gets me down, because that always happens before AF too. Ughh. Hope you both have better luck. Rose, when will you test?


----------



## Afamilygal

hey Kat! missed you- glad you are back. I hope you enjoy your 4 days off!! :) what you gonna do? anything fun? why dont you treat yourself- get a pedicure or go to a great bakery and fix your chocolate craving?

I'm sorry that you don't feel this is your month but if I have learned one thing from trolling through the big thread of early signs for HOURS (yikes- this isnt a joke there's like 157 something pages) is that there are a lot of women who think it isn't their month, get AF signs or nothing at all and end up with a BFP so you never know right? 

I'm still hopeful for you and I think you should be too. so you'll test today before you appointment? its 11 dpo for you too then. can you get a positive so soon? have you been able to with your other kids?

I tested this morning with a FRER and got a BFN. :( I tested early cause my temp went right up again and I was feeling lucky. HA! 
thing is, my head is now saying "ok, thats a pretty clear sign, maybe you should not be so nutty and be realistic" but I still have hope! my heart is telling my brain to F^#$ off and let me dream. :)

last pregnancy I tested at 10dpo but with a OPK (dumbass) I grabbed it really fast and peed on it and then realized- it was negative. (I have heard of women peeing on OPKs when pg and it gives them a opk+ but this was not the case in mine. so the next time I tested was 15dpo and got a very fast and strong + (on the proper test- :dohh:)

so I don't know when it would come up + for me. Ill probably test again at 12 dpo. I should probably wait til 13 dpo cause I will start spotting so we'll see where my willpower is at the time :winkwink:

but if AF comes then I have an appoint on the 29th (think I told you about that) to run some tests and try to figure out why.

so thats it for me. xoxo


----------



## 4boys1girl

I really think waiting is better. I didn't used to think so, but 2 of my close girlfriends tested and tested all the way up until AF was due, and got negatives. My one friend even said she thought AF was on her way. Then, a few days after no AF she text me and said "I have this weird pink CM" and I was like "oh, maybe IB? maybe O'd later then thought?" So, she ran to the store late at night, tested and got a BFP! Same for my other friend. she was a week late before she got a BFP. For me, I was planning on waiting until AF didn't show to test, but I tested bc of my doctor appointment. BFN. FF has me at 11dpo, but I am thinking more like 9 or 10dpo. It shows a strong temp rise but it may not be accurate bc I worked, was super sleep deprived and temped very late in the day, and I was ROASTING. So, who knows, I think it is early, but like I said, I don't think this is it for me. Hopefully for you, it is. I think that while there are woman who get BFPs early, I don't think it is the norm. Even my RE told me last cycle that 12dpo is too early to test. I will not test again this cycle. I will wait it out for AF. I will keep you updated later on what the doctor has to say. TTYL
Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Kat- you're so right about the waiting. MUCH smarter to wait. after all, its easier to just get AF than to see that sad lonely one line...
I have a friend who tests positive at like 8dpo. hate her. :)
but I think you are right about it not being the norm. and those tests are EXPENSIVE. I did get a pack of 3 from Target for a great price- like $8 on promotion. fyi.
FF is wrong all the time I think, it sounds like you are 10dpo too.
good news about the temp rise though- you said you were roasting? I think that happens to some pg women early on ( according to big thread) so maybe that is a good sign.
I hope so.
Do let me know what the dr says- good luck! Ill be checking my computer all day. 
xo


----------



## 4boys1girl

So Not to eventful at the docs today. Just sat and talked for about an hour. my thyroid is off, which I knew, so we are changing my dose of med again. He said "we will work on getting that regulated, then, if you still don't get pg we will see what else it could be." I was like, "what else is there, we have checked everything else and everything is normal?" So he said, this may be the only problem and that when the body is not regulated metabolically, the environment just isn't suitable for a pregnancy and the body "won't allow it." He said same goes for those with diabetes. I did explain to him that I will continue to work on getting the thyroid regulated, but I am not going "to try" with everything else. I am dropping the temping, timed intercourse and after my last round of clomid, I wont be going back on that either...it's all too stressful. So, he agreed that it is ok, and If I change my mind and want to try the clomid again, I can. So, I guess we'll see what happens from here. Tomorrow is Hubbys birthday, I guess he wont be getting a BFP for his birthday :( Oh well, now I have to think of something good to buy him. Saturday is my daughters birthday, but we are having her party tomorrow, at chuck E Cheese. she cant wait! For now, waiting for AF. TTYL
Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Aw Kat. I'm sorry dear...
I know how much you want this.
at least he didn't say its the end of the rope like you feared? my dr said the same thing about regulating. that it can be too hard for the body. i'm been working like a BEAST to keep that under control on top of all of this and I'm pooped.
well, this break will help you hopefully to get that under control so you can try again with more confidence yes?
I have faith for you Kat. Im sorry it has been so hard.

on another note, I had some bleeding today in my undies and a little bit when I peed too (tmi- sorry) but it has been brown so far and Im REALLY hoping its IB and not my stupid AF coming early.

we shall see.

Big Hug Kat. xoox :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

ooooh...I HOPE SO TOO ;) Do you ever spot this early before AF? I do, so I would never think IB for me, but for you I have my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Afamilygal

No not this early. Its usually One day before so If it's af then the spotting is 2 days early and af is 3 days early. But maybe I miscalculated ov wrong. Its possible. 

I'm REALLY hoping this is it... Really hoping.


----------



## Afamilygal

well, like a loony tune I tested again this morning BFN. of course. I thought the line was coming up when I was watching the dye spread but it never did. Bah.
but my temps were not down like they would be for AF (and that was having slept HORRIBLY and peed at 4 30 then temped at 6, tossing and turning all night.) Im exhausted and I just got up!! lol.

still have some brown spotting (TMI) but its not in my undies its only when I wipe and when I do its a tiny bit and kind of stringy. like the uternal lining or something. but no red blood yet. it normally is red before AF. STAY AWAY WITCH!!!

I havent said anything to DH cause I want to wait til I know either way. Its not fair to put him through this. 

any news from Kate? Hope you are well Dear. miss you.

xo


----------



## katestar53

Good evening ladies,

I hope ur both ok? Any news? Just checking in, not much happening here, am 9dpo and not feeling much, am super tired but then I always am during the week :( Just tested like a big idiot on a IC and it was a BFN, boooooooooo, why do we do this to ourselves!?!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi Kate, Hi rose! 

CD30, and 17DPO ... still waiting on AF!!! I just wish it would start already. havent tested since thursday the 22nd. no symptoms and yesterday I had some tan/lt. brown discharge. So I think AF will be here within the next few days. If not here by Friday, I will test, but not having hopes up. Last cycle AF was a week late!! Go figure, I had such short LP, now they are too long!!!
How are you both? rose, I saw AF got you, I am sorry. Hope you are doing ok and keeping yourself healthy. Kate, it's all you now, waiting for you to test. FX this is your month!
Keep in touch
Kat


----------



## 4boys1girl

So ... temp dropped on friday and AF showed her face in full force on Saturday :( 

I am not using FF anymore and I just deleted FF and B&B from my "favorites". I can't keep going back and reading what FF has to say or everyone on B&B, it's just making me crazy. And as I said already, I am not TTc anymore. I won't be preventing anything from happening, but I am not trying either. No more temping, following my cycle, taking clomid, or anything else. I am concentrating on "me" and getting my thyroid condition under control. I will pop on here and there to check on your status, so please be sure to post anything new. I hope you both get your BFPs soon, and I will be looking forward to hearing the great news. good luck girls 
love, Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi there. Same with me- will be popping in from time to time to look for any news. am still TTC and have HSG tomorrow, I'm determined to find out what is wrong. "unexplained infertility' is not a good enough answer for me.
Im also scheduling acupuncture soon and may try IUI this month. We'll see. Fingers x'd!

Good luck to you both!!! Good luck with your BFP Kate and to Kat- Im sure this 'you' time will do you a world of good.
xoxo


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi Girls ... just popping in to say "hi". Miss ya! I am finally relaxed and not thinking "TTC" every minute of everyday. I don't even think of it much anymore.

I am very sad to say that my poor beloved dog, SCOOBY, has left us just yesterday. I think I told you how she was struggling with seizures? Anyhow, she got real bad and it was so sad to see her suffer. We are all just so upset, but she is resting calmly now.

I hope you both are doing GREAT! check in once in a while ;)
Luv Kat


----------



## katestar53

4boys1girl said:


> Hi Girls ... just popping in to say "hi". Miss ya! I am finally relaxed and not thinking "TTC" every minute of everyday. I don't even think of it much anymore.
> 
> I am very sad to say that my poor beloved dog, SCOOBY, has left us just yesterday. I think I told you how she was struggling with seizures? Anyhow, she got real bad and it was so sad to see her suffer. We are all just so upset, but she is resting calmly now.
> 
> I hope you both are doing GREAT! check in once in a while ;)
> Luv Kat

Hey Kat, am so so so sorry to hear about Scooby, I hope you and the family are ok, am sending you big hugs and kissed :hugs:

Im gald that your relaxed hun and not thinking about TTC all the time. Im a lot more chilled out about it now, I use to think about it 24 hrs a day and its so not good for the soul.

Hope your ok chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Afamilygal

aw no! that's so sad. I'm so sorry... hope your kids are taking it ok. :(

WELL quite a bit of bad news on my end, I have to have SURGERY to correct a uterine septum. FUCK.
not cool. They found it during my HSG (tubes were good, uterus not so much) but weren't sure if it was a septate or bicornuate so I met with a fertility specialist yesterday who diagnosed it as a septum and I'm getting surgery done next month.
Yowsa.

They think that is probably what caused the miscarriage (since there's a good chance the baby implanted on the septum and it wasn't getting the blood/nutrients it needed.) 
:(
They also think that may be what is causing the problems TTC. 

so... BACK to the scalpel. I'm scared to be having more surgery but I have a REALLY high chance of miscarrying every time if I don't do it...

Can't TTC until after the surgery and we will have to wait somewhere between 4 and 8 weeks. SUCH a bummer, I'm sad about it as I feel defective but I'm REALLY hoping that I can conceive after it is all over. He said the success rate to achieve pregnancy after surgery is 88%. not perfect but its better than the 80% miscarriage rate I have now, right?

anyhoo. Miss you guys. ox


----------



## katestar53

Hey sweetie, so sorry about your bad news but at least there is something that can be done and 88% success rate sounds pretty damn good to me, sending you big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hey girls! Rose, when do you have the surgery? 88% success rate IS good. I think everything will be fine once you have the surgery. 
Kate, how are you? Keeping yourself busy? 
I am loving the NOT trying NOT preventing thing. The only time I really think about it is when we DTD. At that time I have that instinct to lay still or search for a softcup, but I don't. It's nice not to have to pee test for O and temp every day. I think I am Oing around now though, bc of what my body is telling me. And we have DTD a few times so who knows. I do know that I am CD16 today and before clomid I usually Od at this time. We did not use clomid this month, so I hope my progesterone is going to be ok without it.
Anyhow, keep in touch. Have a great Day!
Thanks for the hugs regarding my poor dog, we miss her soo much!
Luv, Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks, I'm trying to be positive but truthfully I am scared. 
I will have it in about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey guys! just wanted to give you a quick update. I had the surgery done last Thursday and it really wasnt as bad as I was anticipating and I am healing nicely. :) YAY! NOTHING like the cystectomy I had done, it was 1000 times better in every way.
Still surgery but it's all over now!

He found the septum to be bigger than he originally thought and has put in a balloon to retain the shape. He also found (and removed) endometriosis on my right ovary from the cystectomy I had done in 2010 which he thinks was contributing to not ovulating as well as he would like.
He has a plan for us to start TTC in 5-8 weeks, he is very confident that I will get pregnant with his help. I am SO relieved, this has been a freaking nightmare and I am so grateful that they found the problem and have hopefully corrected it. got all my fingers and toes crossed! :)
I'm still slow and shuffling a bit, it is sore when I get up or down but the incisions are tiny and nearly healed. He is a genius, I know I am in good hands now.

so anyways, that's what is new with me. How about you guys, long time no talk! 
xoxo


----------



## katestar53

Hey sweetie, so nice to hear from you :)

I am so pleased that the surgury went well, it must be such a hugh releif that they found the problem and it has now been fixed :) I have everything crossed for you hun that you get your BFP soon :flower: 

I finally found the courage to go to the doctors as it has been 8 months almost since my MC and nothing is happening! I had bloods taken and Ben had to give a semen sample and we get the results on Monday. I am slighly nervous but we have got pregnant before so hopefully the results will be good. Fingers crossed we both get the result we want soon, so many friends and collegues at work are getting pregnant and its driving me mad :growlmad:

It was so good to hear from you hun, really hope you feel better soon 

Kat - Hope your doing good sweetie?

Sending you both big kisses and hugs from a rainly old England :)

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Afamilygal

Best of luck for Monday! I will cross all my fingers and toes for you and Ben! Do let us know what they say, I'm sure it will be fine. You are right that in all probability everything is totally fine. But remember that it took an HSG for me to locate what has been preventing us from conceiving so if they do find something, maybe it is fixable! Best of luck dear Kate!
xxxxxx


----------



## weeyaosi

I started TTC on my last cycle but the witch reared her ugly head so here I am on CD9 and am really going to go all out for it this month!


----------



## 4boys1girl

HI girls!

Rose, so great to hear the surgery went well. I believe great things are going to happen in your near future and you will have your little bundle of joy before you know it!

Kate, best wishes for good results on Monday. But as Rose said, if they do find something, it can hopefully be fixed and you, too, will be creating your bundle of joy as well. I am hopeful for both of you ;)

As for me ...nothing:( I suppose this thyroid has a hold on me. There just doesn't seem to be any other explanation for it. The good thing is that I have finally adjusted to the "not trying" lifestyle. I rarely think of it at all anymore. I am focused on my dieting and my overall health and just getting through like being thankful for what I already have. It's hard to imagine PREVENTING a pregnancy at this point after trying for so long. But last month I promised was the last. Had my cycle on the 2nd and it is complete. So now it is going to be a matter of total prevention when time to DTD. My mind tells me "I can't get pregnant now because it would ruin my sisters wedding plans" but it also tells me "keep trying if its what i want". we havent DTD yet since my cycle stopped, so I really wont know what Ill do unit the time comes (probably tonight). So, I guess there will always be that chance of conceiving, but I really don't ever count on it. I am much more relaxed not thinking about it all the time.
I hope you both conceive soon and I can't wait to read the news when you do. Keep in touch!
love Kat


----------



## katestar53

Hi girlies,

Nice to hear from you Kat and hope you feeling better Rose :)

Well got my results and everything is fine :happydance: Ben's SA was above average and my tests came back normal so now we just have to get baby dancing and hope that it happens soon. I am still worried thou but am going to try and chill out about it all!!

Sending u both big hugs 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Afamilygal

hey thats great news Kate!!! Im very happy to hear that.
I know how hard it is to worry when they tell you everything is fine but it still doesnt happen... I just knew there was something wrong with me, I had this feeling. Ive had it my whole life. I hope I have fixed my issue but who knows, we're all just sort of free falling out here it seems. :) 

but maybe knowing that things are all clear you may be able to relax. Ive had a thought, are you quite sure you are ovulating?
I know you use the cbfm. I do too and it said I ovulated every month (except one) and I really thought I was but my fertility specialist doesnt think I was since the endometriosis was so bad. He believes I wasnt ovulating properly from that side when I thought I was... honestly I find that hard to believe since the monitor kept giving me peaks, but maybe it detects the surge but the endo stopped it from releasing properly...
who knows. Ill have to ask him.

I know the endo is from the cystectomy I had done. apparently any form of abdominal surgery can cause it (scar tissue) if you have the gene/disease. Im still a little fuzzy on the details and will know more after my postop on Thursday. Maybe this is something you should talk to your doctor about? 

Turns out Endometriosis is a pretty big factor in infertility for a lot of women and I believe you said you had had surgery at some point right?
not to worry you, but its just a thought. (they can always clear it out, even if it grows back you still have a fertile window)
Endo doesnt always have symptoms but I guess looking back it explains the twinges in my belly and random lower back aches as well as some GI issues...
anyhoo. 
It could just be destiny- there are people who believe that things happen in our lives at certain times for a larger purpose. Like maybe you were meant to have this baby later for some reason?
anyhoo. I hope this is your month!!! I wont be trying just yet. on thursday after the post op Ill have a better idea about how we will proceed, but hopefully it is soon!! :)

Im still recovering but doing better all the time. I had the balloon removed yesterday since it made me go into labor 3 freakin times. (I know how that sounds) but my body was recognizing it as a foreign object and kept trying to expell it so I would have contractions/dilate and everything. It was a NIGHTMARE. holy cow, so much pain and no baby! jeez... I am exhausted from the whole experience but SO grateful to be able to walk around without the danger of going into labor over and over... :dohh:

and to Kat- maybe NTNP isnt such a bad thing. If for whatever reason it happens, perhaps it is just meant to be. It would be sad to miss your sisters wedding for sure, but at the same time, this is your future and happiness that we are talking about, surely she would understand?? I say you dont stop but you continue as you have been, not stressing about it and enjoying your husband (wink wink) Come what may.

Big hug and kiss to you both
xoxo


----------



## Afamilygal

Kat- It occurs to me to ask you if you have you talked to your RE about endometriosis? 
just a thought. seems a little unlikely that all 3 of us have it but my dr was pretty sure I didnt have it and Im stage 3 after only 18 months...


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi girls!

Rose, I don't think I do. I have had many ultrasounds biopsies hsg and never a problem. I never had surgery except for an appendectomy when i was 14yrs old. my periods had always been regular (until m/c). even without the clomid, they are staying pretty regular. who knows! but as far as NTNP, we have DTD 3 times ( that's all!!!) and only prevention was that i got up after and pretty much pushed the stuff out and wiped it away. i suppose a few survivors could have hung on for dear life and stayed put, but it decreases my chances dramatically. It doesn't mean it wont happen though, especially if it is meant to be, like you said rose. With my daughter, we werent trying and he accidentally "let loose"
inside, and i jumped up and washed it out so fast. But there definitly was at least one survivor...she is my daughter! lol, her personality shows it too. So, we will just wait and see. my hubby thinks we were meant to have five, but thinks that we have already accomplished that and that our 5th just didnt make it :( its a sad thought, but i get it. i wonder, too, if that is true.

well, its always great to hear new news from you both, so continue to write, as will i. Enjoy your holidays too. I am hosting thanksgiving for 33 people...its going to be a busy time! take care.
luv kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Well let's hope the little spermies did stick! :) 
I didn't thin I had endo either since I also have regular periods, (never missed one!) and have had a million ultrasounds too. It grows outside the uterus and mostly isnt seen without laproscopic surgery which is why they had no idea it had gotten this bad. But Apparently the doctor says it would have grown without the abdominal surgery but it made it as bad as it is REAL quick.
It's stage 3 which is not good and was all over everything (found all this out last week)
And he says I need to get pregnant fast and then not ovulate ever again. (ovulation causes menstrual backflow which causes demo to grow outside of the uterus) sadly, to wait and try to do it on our own would cause the endo to grow back and start f'ing with my eggs and lining again so we are being very aggressive. 
He has put me on metformin and is giving us 1 month to do this on our own and then if there's no luck in december he is going to put me on injectable fertility drugs and do IUI to force to the issue. Without success, we would move on to IVF.
So he is determined to make this happen for me... I hope it all works and all this can be put behind us. It's a big strain on a relationship isn't it?
Luckily, hubbie has been really supportive but it takes a toll as I'm sure you both know. 
So anyhow, that's it for me. This whole this is exhausting but exciting...
Btw, the metformin is a devil drug, it has made me SO sick! :sick:
But at least I KNOW I'm ovulating now. I tell ya... It's enough to drive a gal mad!!
Happy thanksgiving to you too kat! 32 people?? YIKES! :) good luck doll!
Hope you are well too Kate, let's all stay up to date with one another if we can!
Xoxoxo


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi girls! Hope Thanksgiving was great! Mine was. We had 33 people, and it was nice. Everyone brought at least a dish and dessert, so we had plenty of food. Been a busy week though. Barely got done cleaning up after Thanksgiving and we were up and packing and left for our 3 hour drive to Pennsylvania for my daughters beauty pageant. It was a busy week/weekend. Proud to say, my princess won "Beauty Queen" of the three year olds. She looked gorgeous! One thing is for sure, I don't want to give up pageantry with her and I was afraid if I got pregnant I might have to :( Expecting AF around Dec 2nd or 3rd. Definitly think she's coming ... the chocolate cravings are at their worst!! Otherwise, things have been good.
How are things with both of you? Do you know where you are in your cycles? Rose are you officially trying again? Keep in touch, ok? Things can get a bit nutty around the holidays, but I enjoy hearing from you both. Take care :)
Kat


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi girls! Hope Thanksgiving was great! Mine was. We had 33 people, and it was nice. Everyone brought at least a dish and dessert, so we had plenty of food. Been a busy week though. Barely got done cleaning up after Thanksgiving and we were up and packing and left for our 3 hour drive to Pennsylvania for my daughters beauty pageant. It was a busy week/weekend. Proud to say, my princess won "Beauty Queen" of the three year olds. She looked gorgeous! One thing is for sure, I don't want to give up pageantry with her and I was afraid if I got pregnant I might have to :( Expecting AF around Dec 2nd or 3rd. Definitly think she's coming ... the chocolate cravings are at their worst!! Otherwise, things have been good.
How are things with both of you? Do you know where you are in your cycles? Rose are you officially trying again? Keep in touch, ok? Things can get a bit nutty around the holidays, but I enjoy hearing from you both. Take care :)
Kat


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi ya!!! My Thanksgiving was great too. (Kate you are missing out on a fine holiday. We essentially do christmas dinner twice a year- AWESOME) Congrats on your littlest one, she must be a cutie.
Not officially trying yet. I am still on the estrogen and progesterone (holy crap it makes me SO tired/mean/weepy/ anxious) I go off of them on the 30th and then I wait for AF. Doc thinks it should start soon after.
Then I have another HSG to see how it is looking in there after the surgery (make sure there are no perforations, etc...) 
Once that is done I should ovulate around day 11-15 since I am on the metformin- its meant to make sure it happens- and then we can TTC again. December will be our first cycle back in the ring. Its hard to believe that since we first starting trying it has been 14 months... time it flyith.
Hope AF doesn't come for you Kat!!!
Bye for now!


----------



## 4boys1girl

:flower: Well, hello hello! How are you ladies? I thought I had posted after the new year, but now I realize it must not have gone through. I keep checking back for word from you both, and wondered why noone was writing back. LOL, silly me, seems like I never posted. so how is everyone? I would love to getg an update on whats going on your lives.
For me, not much. Still doing the "not trying not preventing" thing. Doesnt seem to be getting me anywhere though. My sisters weddings are in August and September and while I dont want to be fully PG for them, I might think about starting to try again...FULL FORCE, in another month or two. we will see. 
keep in touch. Miss you girls
Kathleen


----------



## Afamilygal

hiya! I was wondering why no one ever posted back. :)
all is fine here, still trying hard and I have now had 2 surgeries and am on my second round of Clomid. I'm doing IUI this month too (Monday).

My sister is getting married in September too! that's funny! its good to hear from you!
Rose Laine


----------



## 4boys1girl

Rose ... wow, that's great news! Are you going to be in your sister's wedding? I am in both of my sisters weddings, so I probably shouldn't be thinking about getting PG, but I feel like my biological clock is ticking, ya know? 
What surgeries have you had? I remember you mentioned a uterine septum or something similar? So now you are on clomid? How is that making you feel? I only did 2 rounds of it. I still have 1 refill left, but I haven't thought about trying to use it in months. Maybe this month i will. I didn't seem to have any symptoms with it except for hunger. I hope it works for you. How many rounds will you do? what dose do you take? Are you trying anything along with it?
Have you heard from Kate? KATE...Are you out there?, lol. Hope you are doing ok. 
So where is everyone in their cycle? I don't temp or track days or anyting, but I know I am on CD15, and I know I have just O'd or am right about to just by what my body tells me. I have been out of work due to a shoulder injury, and dh and I have done "it" quite a bit over the last week, so who knows. After next cycle I may go back to FF ad temping, although I am usually pretty spot on with detecting when I O.
Rose, It was lovely to hear from you again. I have my fingers crossed for you, you are going to have your bundle (or bundles) of joy soon ;) Please keeep in touch. 
Kat


----------



## katestar53

Hello Ladies, hope you are both well? Rose Im glad your surgeries went well hun, how is the clomid going? Kat - How are you my sweetie? 

Well two bits of news, me and Ben are getting married :) He asked me at Christmas and I was so happy :) So have been busy planning for the wedding for next year in March and completely forgot about TTC. Lat month we had sex once around OV, I was away for the w'end so didnt think we stood a change but just got my bfp this morning :) Am very happy but cautious also as the MC was year ago, so am just going to try and stay calm and healthy and take it one day ay time :)

I hope it happens for you ladies soon, am sending you lots of baby dust hugs and kisses

Kate xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Afamilygal

WHAT!?! Omg Kate! You are a star! Congratulations!!! How wonderful, and Such happy new about the wedding too! Double congrats!!! It does seem to happen when its least expected to a lot of women, I am so glad you finally got your bfp!! You're going to be a mommy at last!! :D
And a march wedding? So lovely... You are going to make a beautiful bride! I predict for you... A girl! :) Sending lots of love xoxoxo
Laine (aka Rose) ;)


----------



## Afamilygal

Sorry it took me so long to respond Kat, I only just saw your MSG!
On second and last round of clomid, I start injections next month with IUI.
I'm 10 dpIUI today. Feeling good, the clomid is fina&#322;y wearing off, it made me cCRAZY. Yikes... No Likey. :(


----------



## katestar53

Afamilygal said:


> WHAT!?! Omg Kate! You are a star! Congratulations!!! How wonderful, and Such happy new about the wedding too! Double congrats!!! It does seem to happen when its least expected to a lot of women, I am so glad you finally got your bfp!! You're going to be a mommy at last!! :D
> And a march wedding? So lovely... You are going to make a beautiful bride! I predict for you... A girl! :) Sending lots of love xoxoxo
> Laine (aka Rose) ;)

Thanks for your kind words sweetie. Am just past the stage when I mc on my last pregnancy. So first milestone done. We are getting an early scan next week, am very nervous but am trying to remain calm!

Hope you are well, hows it going on the clomid? I know you will get your bfp soon

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Afamilygal

so exciting!! you must be thrilled, I am so happy for you! please share the scan will you? congratulations on the milestone, I'll bet it was hard to get to but exciting to pass.
the first 3 months are hard on everyone but I feel confident that everything will be TOTALLY fine and you will end up with a gorgeous healthy baby. :0

Clomid was fine, worked to help me Ov but it did dry up my cm. They did an IUI last month but I got AF on Monday. I am now doing the injections (started last night) it's pretty intense but the Dr feels this is my best shot. (there is a LOT wrong with me :D )
we'll be doing IUI this month too. Im giving this 3 months before we have to move onto IVF. Im going to take a 3 month break in 3 months though (if it doesnt work) give myself a well deserved break. Its been 19 months since the first pregnancy and this whole thing began so Im tired to say the least...
but Im very hopeful that it wont come to that. :D

So lovely to hear from you- keep in touch!
xoxox

so that's it for me! just plugging along, busy at work.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi Rose, Hi Kate :)
Long time no speak ;)
Hope you are both doing well. Not sure if you even check this site anymore, or this thread for that matter. But I thought I'd pop in and say hello. Kate - congrats on your wedding and your baby :) Thats awesome! Are you expecting again? (your family status says expecting). Rose, how bout you...anything new and exciting?
I gave up a long time ago. Haven't been on this site in over a year (I almost forgot how to use it, lol). I had become depressed and needed to push all thoughts of TTC out the window. It got easier over time, and I accepted the fact that, for an unknown reason, I won't ever conceive again.
Until now :)
I was NOT expecting it, but my period was 1 day late (and no signs of it) so I took a test and WOW...+.
I took a total of 5 tests between yesterday and today and all five are +. I am excited and nervous. I want to share the news and we are keeping it from close family and friends for now.
I hope to hear back from you both as it has been so long. Hope all is well.
Kathleen


----------



## katestar53

Hey Kathleen, so pleased for you, you must be so happy!! How many weeks are you? I'm not expecting again, I just need to change my status!! An living being a mummy, it rocks!!

Kate Xxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

katestar53 said:


> Hey Kathleen, so pleased for you, you must be so happy!! How many weeks are you? I'm not expecting again, I just need to change my status!! An living being a mummy, it rocks!!
> 
> Kate Xxx

YAY Kate..so nice to hear from you. I am 6 wks 2 days, so it is early on still, and I am still so nervous. Probably will be nervous until I hit 12 wks. I go to the dr on monday :) Your little guy is 5 months old? How sweet. He must be keeping you busy. Glad your loving being a mommy, you deserve it. So this will be your very first mothers day :) Does the bab have teeth? does he sit crawl or what? I almost forget what they do and when as my princess is now over 4.5 yrs old :( it goes way too quick! My oldest will be graduating highschool this June.


----------



## katestar53

Yeah Harvey is almost 6 months, time has flown by!! He has two teeth now & has just started to roll & sit-up :) 

So happy for you, how are you feeling? Any sickness yet? Hope the next six weeks fly by and before you know it you will be having your first scan :)

Kxxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

I feel good, mostly tired and hungry. Only slight waves of nausea here and there, but nothing bothersome. Wow, I can't believe you have an almost 6 month old, when last time we chatted we were both TTC :) If you don't mind my asking...did you go through fertility treatment? or did it just happen? I can't believe it "just happen" for us after everything we went through. Do you keeo in touch with Rose?


----------

